# 2007: Weekly competition results & rankings



## pjk (Feb 4, 2007)

*Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-31.*​ 
Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results (and please tell me if you like/dislike the new look of the results)

After 6 months, I finally took the time to start updating. (It also helped that I found the database again). I will try to post results every day, but I am not always at home. Hopefully everything will be updated by the beginning of april. 

*Results of competition 2007-31 (2007-09-10)*

*2x2x2*
1. Erik (4,68)
2. Kal El (6,12)
3. Worms (7,2)

*3x3x3*
1. Erik (13,17)
2. Kal El (15,19)
3. Sin-H (15,7)

*3x3x3_oh*
1. gillesvdp (24,1)
2. Erik (26,05)
3. Jack (31,98)

*4x4x4*
1. Kal El (53,27)
2. Erik (56,78)
3. Jack (85,53)

*5x5x5*
1. Kal El (107,16)
2. Erik (111,78)
3. ExoCorsair (134,41)

*2x2x2_bf*
1. joey (34,56)
2. Erik (35,52)
3. masterofthebass (46,27)

*3x3x3_bf*
1. masterofthebass (143,29)
2. Erik (162,71)
3. tim (166,33)

*4x4x4_bf*
1. Mike Hughey (1885,57)

*5x5x5_bf*
1. Mike Hughey (3540,3)

*square1*
1. Erik (42,7)
2. Jack (66,91)
3. clement (75,19)

*magic*
1. AvGalen (1,74)

*megaminx*
1. Jack (169,08)
2. masterofthebass (202,41)
3. AvGalen (265,77)

*pyraminx*
1. Erik (11,85)
2. masterofthebass (12,36)
3. AvGalen (16,29)

*fewest_moves*
1. Jack (33)
2. Erik (37)
3. vlarsen (38)

*Ranking of competition 2007-31 (2007-09-10)*

1. Erik (83)
2. Jack (76)
3. masterofthebass (65)
4. AvGalen (58)
5. Mike Hughey (50)
6. ExoCorsair (42)
7. Kal El (38)
8. clement (30)
9. joey (24)
10. gillesvdp (21)
10. tim (21)
12. vlarsen (17)
13. hait2 (13)
13. Sin-H (13)
15. Worms (12)
16. gavnasty (7)
16. karthikputhraya (7)
16. PJK (7)
19. h3ndrik (3)
19. hdskull (3)
19. jeff081692 (3)
19. Kjiptner (3)
19. Lt-UnReaL (3)
19. Rama (3)

*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-31 (2007-09-10)*

1. Erik (1884)
2. AvGalen (1273)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (705)
4. masterofthebass (671)
5. Jack (658)
6. ExoCorsair (626)
7. gillesvdp (483)
8. tsaoenator (377)
9. Mike Hughey (346)
10. Kjiptner (345)
11. PJK (306)
12. Rama (302)
13. joey (238)
14. dbeyer (228)
15. Kal El (183)
16. edd5190 (155)
17. Worms (121)
18. hdskull (117)
19. cmhardw (114)
20. Toojdwin (104)
21. hait2 (101)
22. HelloiamChow (96)
22. sgowal (96)
24. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
25. Lt-UnReaL (85)
26. Hubdra (84)
27. Arakron (83)
28. Fred (81)
29. cin (77)
29. karthikputhraya (77)
31. Piotr (76)
32. Sin-H (73)
33. Cubinator (71)
34. dudemanpp (62)
35. Richard (59)
36. Johannes91 (55)
37. Kare (49)
38. dChan (43)
39. Pedro (40)
40. clement (30)
40. CorwinShiu (30)
42. AlexandertheGreat (26)
42. jeff081692 (26)
44. Me! (25)
45. gavnasty (23)
46. David (22)
47. normanbim (21)
47. tim (21)
49. mahajarama (20)
50. Speedanator (19)
51. dolphyfan (17)
51. vlarsen (17)
51. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
54. Gunnar (14)
55. MikeD (13)
56. gn17 (12)
57. adragast (10)
57. guusrs (10)
57. tenderchkn (10)
60. skyuzo (9)
61. chiperten (8)
62. LaffyTaffyKidd (7)
63. mark (6)
64. Kardak (5)
65. Kyashan (4)
66. braineater (3)
66. h3ndrik (3)
66. Hayzeus (3)
66. jtjogobonito (3)
66. Kristoffer Absalonsen (3)
66. longshot789 (3)
66. MattS (3)
66. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
66. Sturkman11 (3)
75. Lawrence (2)


P.S. Some explanation about what all of this means: 
*Results of competition 2007-16 (2007-05-28)*, 2x2x2, 1. Erik (3,96)
This means Erik got 1st place on the 2x2x2 event in the 2007-16 competition with an average time of 3.96 seconds
*Ranking of competition 2007-16 (2007-05-28)*, 1. Erik (49)
This means Erik got 1st place on the 2007-16 competition with 49 points
*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-16 (2007-05-28)*, 2x2x2, 1. Erik (3,18)
This means Erik got 1st place on the 2x2x2 event in the 2007-01 untill 2007-16 competitions with a best average time of 3.18 seconds
*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-16 (2007-05-28)*, 1. Erik (929)
This means Erik got 1st place on the 2007-01 untill 2007-16 competitions with a total of 929 points


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey everybody,

sorry it took so long, but I wanted to do a good job and have some fun while doing it. I will post results of all 6 competitions we had this year today. From now on, results are easy, so expect them the day after the competition.

Every competition (except the first one) will get 4 lists:
1) Results of competition 2007-xx
2) Ranking of competition 2007-xx
3) Results from competition 2007-01 untill 2007-xx
4) Ranking from competition 2007-01 untill 2007-xx

The first two are the results of that week, the other two are a sort of "overal" competition.

If you can think of are lists/data or maybe even graphs, please let me know and I'll see if it is possible to generate them.

I have been a little strict on the points for blindfolded. You only get winner-points if you actually win, so if everybody dnf's both solves, no winner points are awarded. This only happened once so far (chris 4x4x4 2007-02). If many people feel I have been too strict, please let me know and I will change this.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

*Results of competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,81)
2. Gunnar (5,51)
3. tsaoenator (7,56)
4. Kal El (7,95)
5. AvGalen (8,86)
6. Kare (11,37)
7. PJK (11,68)
8. Kjiptner (11,82)
9. MikeD (12,56)

3x3x3
1. Erik (14,22)
2. Gunnar (14,35)
3. tsaoenator (14,95)
4. Kal El (16,31)
5. Kare (20,61)
6. PJK (21,93)
7. AvGalen (30,76)
8. MikeD (30,78)
9. MattS (34,1)
10. Kjiptner (34,73)
11. longshot789 (35,97)
12. gn17 (45,31)
13. Lt-UnReaL (63,88)
14. Hayzeus (97,02)

4x4x4
1. Erik (67,97)
2. Kal El (68,11)
3. Kare (102,62)
4. PJK (107,93)
5. AvGalen (114,94)

5x5x5
1. Kal El (115,99)
2. Erik (149,77)
3. Kare (210,08)
4. AvGalen (211,01)

2x2x2_bf
1. tsaoenator (31,22)
2. cmhardw (62,46)
3. Erik (74,3)
4. MikeD (77,46)
5. Kal El (77,84)
6. Kare (105,97)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (99,41)
2. cmhardw (140,91)
3. Erik (275,81)
4. Kal El (310,81)
5. PJK (350,09)
6. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. cmhardw (518,27)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1263,68)


*Ranking of competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26)*

1. Erik (47)
2. cmhardw (36)
2. Kal El (36)
2. tsaoenator (36)
5. Kare (33)
6. PJK (17)
7. AvGalen (14)
7. Gunnar (14)
9. MikeD (13)
10. Kjiptner (5)
11. MattS (3)
11. Hayzeus (3)
11. longshot789 (3)
11. gn17 (3)
11. Lt-UnReaL (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

*Results of competition 2007-02 (2007-02-03)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. tsaoenator (6,05)
3. Kal El (6,98)
4. AvGalen (8,07)
5. Richard (9,49)
6. Kjiptner (10,61)

3x3x3
1. Erik (14,33)
2. tsaoenator (14,98)
3. Kal El (16,47)
4. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
5. cmhardw (16,83)
6. Me! (24,75)
7. AvGalen (27,09)
8. gn17 (35,56)
9. Lt-UnReaL (49,63)

4x4x4
1. Kal El (63,01)
2. Erik (67,08)
3. cmhardw (67,92)
4. AvGalen (107,21)

5x5x5
1. Kal El (112,84)
2. Erik (164,23)
3. AvGalen (207,16)

2x2x2_bf
1. cmhardw (43,68)
2. Erik (57,32)
3. Kal El (70,98)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (99,2)
2. cmhardw (102,76)
3. Kal El (189,36)
4. Erik (207,33)

4x4x4_bf
1. cmhardw (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)


*Ranking of competition 2007-02 (2007-02-03)*

1. Erik (46)
2. Kal El (44)
3. cmhardw (42)
4. tsaoenator (31)
5. AvGalen (20)
6. Me! (3)
6. Lt-UnReaL (3)
6. gn17 (3)
6. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
10. Richard (2)
10. Kjiptner (2)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-02 (2007-02-03)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Gunnar (5,51)
3. tsaoenator (6,05)
4. Kal El (6,98)
5. AvGalen (8,07)
6. Richard (9,49)
7. Kjiptner (10,61)
8. Kare (11,37)
9. PJK (11,68)
10. MikeD (12,56)

3x3x3
1. Erik (14,22)
2. Gunnar (14,35)
3. tsaoenator (14,95)
4. Kal El (16,31)
5. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
6. cmhardw (16,83)
7. Kare (20,61)
8. PJK (21,93)
9. Me! (24,75)
10. AvGalen (27,09)
11. MikeD (30,78)
12. MattS (34,1)
13. Kjiptner (34,73)
14. gn17 (35,56)
15. longshot789 (35,97)
16. Lt-UnReaL (49,63)
17. Hayzeus (97,02)

4x4x4
1. Kal El (63,01)
2. Erik (67,08)
3. cmhardw (67,92)
4. Kare (102,62)
5. AvGalen (107,21)
6. PJK (107,93)

5x5x5
1. Kal El (112,84)
2. Erik (149,77)
3. AvGalen (207,16)
4. Kare (210,08)

2x2x2_bf
1. tsaoenator (31,22)
2. cmhardw (43,68)
3. Erik (57,32)
4. Kal El (70,98)
5. MikeD (77,46)
6. Kare (105,97)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (99,2)
2. cmhardw (102,76)
3. Kal El (189,36)
4. Erik (207,33)
5. PJK (350,09)
6. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. cmhardw (518,27)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-02 (2007-02-03)*

1. Erik (93)
2. Kal El (80)
3. cmhardw (78)
4. tsaoenator (67)
5. AvGalen (34)
6. Kare (33)
7. PJK (17)
8. Gunnar (14)
9. MikeD (13)
10. Kjiptner (7)
11. gn17 (6)
11. Lt-UnReaL (6)
13. Me! (3)
13. longshot789 (3)
13. Hayzeus (3)
13. MattS (3)
13. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
18. Richard (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

*Results of competition 2007-03 (2007-02-18)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,4)
2. Kal El (7,49)
3. AvGalen (9,04)
4. PJK (11,18)
5. Kjiptner (11,54)
6. Arakron (42,86)

3x3x3
1. tsaoenator (13,65)
2. Kal El (15,05)
3. Erik (15,23)
4. tenderchkn (19,62)
5. PJK (19,74)
6. Richard (21,44)
7. gn17 (27,9)
8. Kjiptner (29,93)
9. AvGalen (32,3)
10. Lt-UnReaL (46,91)
11. Arakron (58,62)

4x4x4
1. Erik (65,16)
2. Kal El (66,46)
3. tsaoenator (87,29)
4. PJK (98,66)
5. AvGalen (112,15)

5x5x5
1. Kal El (111,89)
2. Erik (147,68)
3. AvGalen (204,94)
4. Richard (205,14)
5. PJK (220,61)
6. Arakron (524,49)

2x2x2_bf
1. Kal El (44,14)
2. Erik (85,22)
3. Kjiptner (117,71)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (89,65)
2. cmhardw (139,64)
3. Erik (237,55)
4. Kal El (250,33)

4x4x4_bf
1. cmhardw (453,32)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1120,94)


*Ranking of competition 2007-03 (2007-02-18)*

1. Kal El (52)
2. Erik (45)
3. cmhardw (36)
4. tsaoenator (35)
5. AvGalen (23)
6. PJK (14)
7. Kjiptner (13)
8. Arakron (10)
9. Richard (8)
10. tenderchkn (3)
10. Lt-UnReaL (3)
10. gn17 (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-03 (2007-02-18)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Gunnar (5,51)
3. tsaoenator (6,05)
4. Kal El (6,98)
5. AvGalen (8,07)
6. Richard (9,49)
7. Kjiptner (10,61)
8. PJK (11,18)
9. Kare (11,37)
10. MikeD (12,56)
11. Arakron (42,86)

3x3x3
1. tsaoenator (13,65)
2. Erik (14,22)
3. Gunnar (14,35)
4. Kal El (15,05)
5. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
6. cmhardw (16,83)
7. tenderchkn (19,62)
8. PJK (19,74)
9. Kare (20,61)
10. Richard (21,44)
11. Me! (24,75)
12. AvGalen (27,09)
13. gn17 (27,9)
14. Kjiptner (29,93)
15. MikeD (30,78)
16. MattS (34,1)
17. longshot789 (35,97)
18. Lt-UnReaL (46,91)
19. Arakron (58,62)
20. Hayzeus (97,02)

4x4x4
1. Kal El (63,01)
2. Erik (65,16)
3. cmhardw (67,92)
4. tsaoenator (87,29)
5. PJK (98,66)
6. Kare (102,62)
7. AvGalen (107,21)

5x5x5
1. Kal El (111,89)
2. Erik (147,68)
3. AvGalen (204,94)
4. Richard (205,14)
5. Kare (210,08)
6. PJK (220,61)
7. Arakron (524,49)

2x2x2_bf
1. tsaoenator (31,22)
2. cmhardw (43,68)
3. Kal El (44,14)
4. Erik (57,32)
5. MikeD (77,46)
6. Kare (105,97)
7. Kjiptner (117,71)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (89,65)
2. cmhardw (102,76)
3. Kal El (189,36)
4. Erik (207,33)
5. PJK (350,09)
6. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. cmhardw (453,32)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-03 (2007-02-18)*

1. Erik (138)
2. Kal El (132)
3. cmhardw (114)
4. tsaoenator (102)
5. AvGalen (57)
6. Kare (33)
7. PJK (31)
8. Kjiptner (20)
9. Gunnar (14)
10. MikeD (13)
11. Arakron (10)
11. Richard (10)
13. gn17 (9)
13. Lt-UnReaL (9)
15. tenderchkn (3)
15. longshot789 (3)
15. Hayzeus (3)
15. MattS (3)
15. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
15. Me! (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

*Results of competition 2007-04 (2007-03-04)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,77)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,9)
3. AvGalen (8,48)
4. sgowal (10,98)
5. Arakron (24,91)

3x3x3
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,95)
2. Erik (14,98)
3. tsaoenator (15,29)
4. tenderchkn (18,87)
5. PJK (20,62)
6. gillesvdp (21,3)
7. David (22,31)
8. AvGalen (29,59)
9. Kjiptner (30,83)
10. gn17 (32,12)
11. Arakron (69,34)

3x3x3_oh
1. Erik (27,48)
2. tsaoenator (27,58)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (27,97)
4. gillesvdp (31,57)
5. tenderchkn (41,18)
6. AvGalen (49,57)
7. David (56,91)
8. sgowal (69,8)
9. Kjiptner (95,25)
10. Arakron (181,59)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (64,2)
2. Erik (78,82)
3. PJK (98,44)
4. AvGalen (109,75)
5. David (126,76)

5x5x5
1. Kal El (112,22)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (114,49)
3. Erik (161,78)
4. AvGalen (179,89)
5. Arakron (381,6)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (20,89)
2. Erik (55,43)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (75,06)
2. tsaoenator (92,5)
3. Erik (283,31)
4. dbeyer (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (531,29)
2. dbeyer (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1339)
2. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-04 (2007-03-04)*

1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (98)
2. Erik (54)
3. tsaoenator (24)
4. AvGalen (21)
5. Arakron (14)
6. Kal El (13)
7. PJK (12)
8. David (11)
9. dbeyer (8)
10. tenderchkn (7)
10. Kjiptner (7)
10. gillesvdp (7)
13. sgowal (6)
14. gn17 (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-04 (2007-03-04)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,9)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. Kal El (6,98)
6. AvGalen (8,07)
7. Richard (9,49)
8. Kjiptner (10,61)
9. sgowal (10,98)
10. PJK (11,18)
11. Kare (11,37)
12. MikeD (12,56)
13. Arakron (24,91)

3x3x3
1. tsaoenator (13,65)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,95)
3. Erik (14,22)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
7. cmhardw (16,83)
8. tenderchkn (18,87)
9. PJK (19,74)
10. Kare (20,61)
11. gillesvdp (21,3)
12. Richard (21,44)
13. David (22,31)
14. Me! (24,75)
15. AvGalen (27,09)
16. gn17 (27,9)
17. Kjiptner (29,93)
18. MikeD (30,78)
19. MattS (34,1)
20. longshot789 (35,97)
21. Lt-UnReaL (46,91)
22. Arakron (58,62)
23. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. Erik (27,48)
2. tsaoenator (27,58)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (27,97)
4. gillesvdp (31,57)
5. tenderchkn (41,18)
6. AvGalen (49,57)
7. David (56,91)
8. sgowal (69,8)
9. Kjiptner (95,25)
10. Arakron (181,59)

4x4x4
1. Kal El (63,01)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (64,2)
3. Erik (65,16)
4. cmhardw (67,92)
5. tsaoenator (87,29)
6. PJK (98,44)
7. Kare (102,62)
8. AvGalen (107,21)
9. David (126,76)

5x5x5
1. Kal El (111,89)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (114,49)
3. Erik (147,68)
4. AvGalen (179,89)
5. Richard (205,14)
6. Kare (210,08)
7. PJK (220,61)
8. Arakron (381,6)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (20,89)
2. tsaoenator (31,22)
3. cmhardw (43,68)
4. Kal El (44,14)
5. Erik (55,43)
6. MikeD (77,46)
7. Kare (105,97)
8. Kjiptner (117,71)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (75,06)
2. tsaoenator (89,65)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Kal El (189,36)
5. Erik (207,33)
6. PJK (350,09)
7. dbeyer (DNF)
7. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. cmhardw (453,32)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (531,29)
3. dbeyer (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1339)
3. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-04 (2007-03-04)*

1. Erik (192)
2. Kal El (145)
3. tsaoenator (126)
4. cmhardw (114)
5. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (98)
6. AvGalen (78)
7. PJK (43)
8. Kare (33)
9. Kjiptner (27)
10. Arakron (24)
11. Gunnar (14)
12. MikeD (13)
13. gn17 (12)
14. David (11)
15. Richard (10)
15. tenderchkn (10)
17. Lt-UnReaL (9)
18. dbeyer (8)
19. gillesvdp (7)
20. sgowal (6)
21. MattS (3)
21. Hayzeus (3)
21. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
21. Me! (3)
21. longshot789 (3)


----------



## dChan (Mar 30, 2007)

Shouldn't I be on here smewhere?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

*Results of competition 2007-05 (2007-03-12)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,29)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,63)
3. AvGalen (8,82)
4. Kjiptner (10,42)
5. sgowal (11,51)
6. Arakron (27,36)

3x3x3
1. Erik (13,95)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (14,23)
3. PJK (20,32)
4. sgowal (21,07)
5. David (21,23)
6. Kjiptner (24,58)
7. AvGalen (28,35)
8. Hubdra (34,8)
9. Lt-UnReaL (46,54)
10. Arakron (50,47)
11. ExoCorsair (62,16)

3x3x3_oh
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (26,83)
2. Erik (29,4)
3. David (53,04)
4. AvGalen (61,68)
5. sgowal (69,52)
6. Hubdra (92,72)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (61,32)
2. Erik (74,88)
3. PJK (97,87)
4. AvGalen (117,51)
5. sgowal (123,47)
6. Kjiptner (170,83)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Erik (140,17)
3. AvGalen (178,37)
4. ExoCorsair (252,26)
5. Arakron (356,72)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (21,64)
2. Erik (61,88)
3. Kjiptner (90,94)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (71,48)
2. Erik (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (520,28)
2. dbeyer (879,6)

5x5x5_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1203)
2. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-05 (2007-03-12)*

1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (100)
2. Erik (55)
3. AvGalen (27)
4. Kjiptner (17)
5. PJK (16)
6. sgowal (13)
7. David (11)
8. Arakron (10)
9. dbeyer (8)
9. ExoCorsair (8)
11. Hubdra (7)
12. Lt-UnReaL (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-05 (2007-03-12)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,63)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. Kal El (6,98)
6. AvGalen (8,07)
7. Richard (9,49)
8. Kjiptner (10,42)
9. sgowal (10,98)
10. PJK (11,18)
11. Kare (11,37)
12. MikeD (12,56)
13. Arakron (24,91)

3x3x3
1. tsaoenator (13,65)
2. Erik (13,95)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,95)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
7. cmhardw (16,83)
8. tenderchkn (18,87)
9. PJK (19,74)
10. Kare (20,61)
11. sgowal (21,07)
12. David (21,23)
13. gillesvdp (21,3)
14. Richard (21,44)
15. Kjiptner (24,58)
16. Me! (24,75)
17. AvGalen (27,09)
18. gn17 (27,9)
19. MikeD (30,78)
20. MattS (34,1)
21. Hubdra (34,8)
22. longshot789 (35,97)
23. Lt-UnReaL (46,54)
24. Arakron (50,47)
25. ExoCorsair (62,16)
26. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (26,83)
2. Erik (27,48)
3. tsaoenator (27,58)
4. gillesvdp (31,57)
5. tenderchkn (41,18)
6. AvGalen (49,57)
7. David (53,04)
8. sgowal (69,52)
9. Hubdra (92,72)
10. Kjiptner (95,25)
11. Arakron (181,59)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (61,32)
2. Kal El (63,01)
3. Erik (65,16)
4. cmhardw (67,92)
5. tsaoenator (87,29)
6. PJK (97,87)
7. Kare (102,62)
8. AvGalen (107,21)
9. sgowal (123,47)
10. David (126,76)
11. Kjiptner (170,83)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (140,17)
4. AvGalen (178,37)
5. Richard (205,14)
6. Kare (210,08)
7. PJK (220,61)
8. ExoCorsair (252,26)
9. Arakron (356,72)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (20,89)
2. tsaoenator (31,22)
3. cmhardw (43,68)
4. Kal El (44,14)
5. Erik (55,43)
6. MikeD (77,46)
7. Kjiptner (90,94)
8. Kare (105,97)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (71,48)
2. tsaoenator (89,65)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Kal El (189,36)
5. Erik (207,33)
6. PJK (350,09)
7. dbeyer (DNF)
7. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. cmhardw (453,32)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (520,28)
3. dbeyer (879,6)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1203)
3. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-05 (2007-03-12)*

1. Erik (247)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (198)
3. Kal El (145)
4. tsaoenator (126)
5. cmhardw (114)
6. AvGalen (105)
7. PJK (59)
8. Kjiptner (44)
9. Arakron (34)
10. Kare (33)
11. David (22)
12. sgowal (19)
13. dbeyer (16)
14. Gunnar (14)
15. MikeD (13)
16. gn17 (12)
16. Lt-UnReaL (12)
18. Richard (10)
18. tenderchkn (10)
20. ExoCorsair (8)
21. gillesvdp (7)
21. Hubdra (7)
23. longshot789 (3)
23. MattS (3)
23. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
23. Me! (3)
23. Hayzeus (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

*Results of competition 2007-06 (2007-03-19)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,97)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,34)
3. sgowal (8,65)
4. AvGalen (9,71)
5. Arakron (13,8)

3x3x3
1. Erik (13,24)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
3. PJK (19,76)
4. sgowal (21,88)
5. Kjiptner (25,98)
6. AvGalen (28,9)
7. Hubdra (33,41)
8. Lt-UnReaL (41,58)
9. dChan (46,7)
10. Arakron (47,57)

3x3x3_oh
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
2. Erik (27,09)
3. AvGalen (54,78)
4. sgowal (70,67)
5. Hubdra (88,55)
6. dChan (110,5)
7. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (60,5)
2. Erik (62,89)
3. AvGalen (109,43)
4. sgowal (122,78)
5. Arakron (520,35)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (110,66)
2. Erik (157,52)
3. AvGalen (169,63)
4. ExoCorsair (246)
5. Arakron (314,54)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (61,34)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. Erik (218,71)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)

5x5x5_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1269,35)


*Ranking of competition 2007-06 (2007-03-19)*

1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (100)
2. Erik (55)
3. AvGalen (33)
4. Arakron (18)
5. sgowal (16)
6. Hubdra (7)
6. dChan (7)
6. PJK (7)
9. ExoCorsair (5)
10. Kjiptner (3)
10. Lt-UnReaL (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-06 (2007-03-19)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,34)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. Kal El (6,98)
6. AvGalen (8,07)
7. sgowal (8,65)
8. Richard (9,49)
9. Kjiptner (10,42)
10. PJK (11,18)
11. Kare (11,37)
12. MikeD (12,56)
13. Arakron (13,8)

3x3x3
1. Erik (13,24)
2. tsaoenator (13,65)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
7. cmhardw (16,83)
8. tenderchkn (18,87)
9. PJK (19,74)
10. Kare (20,61)
11. sgowal (21,07)
12. David (21,23)
13. gillesvdp (21,3)
14. Richard (21,44)
15. Kjiptner (24,58)
16. Me! (24,75)
17. AvGalen (27,09)
18. gn17 (27,9)
19. MikeD (30,78)
20. Hubdra (33,41)
21. MattS (34,1)
22. longshot789 (35,97)
23. Lt-UnReaL (41,58)
24. dChan (46,7)
25. Arakron (47,57)
26. ExoCorsair (62,16)
27. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
2. Erik (27,09)
3. tsaoenator (27,58)
4. gillesvdp (31,57)
5. tenderchkn (41,18)
6. AvGalen (49,57)
7. David (53,04)
8. sgowal (69,52)
9. Hubdra (88,55)
10. Kjiptner (95,25)
11. dChan (110,5)
12. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (60,5)
2. Erik (62,89)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. cmhardw (67,92)
5. tsaoenator (87,29)
6. PJK (97,87)
7. Kare (102,62)
8. AvGalen (107,21)
9. sgowal (122,78)
10. David (126,76)
11. Kjiptner (170,83)
12. Arakron (520,35)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (140,17)
4. AvGalen (169,63)
5. Richard (205,14)
6. Kare (210,08)
7. PJK (220,61)
8. ExoCorsair (246)
9. Arakron (314,54)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. tsaoenator (31,22)
3. cmhardw (43,68)
4. Kal El (44,14)
5. Erik (55,43)
6. MikeD (77,46)
7. Kjiptner (90,94)
8. Kare (105,97)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (89,65)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Kal El (189,36)
5. Erik (207,33)
6. PJK (350,09)
7. dbeyer (DNF)
7. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (879,6)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1203)
3. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-06 (2007-03-19)*

1. Erik (302)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (298)
3. Kal El (145)
4. AvGalen (138)
5. tsaoenator (126)
6. cmhardw (114)
7. PJK (66)
8. Arakron (52)
9. Kjiptner (47)
10. sgowal (35)
11. Kare (33)
12. David (22)
13. dbeyer (16)
14. Lt-UnReaL (15)
15. Hubdra (14)
15. Gunnar (14)
17. MikeD (13)
17. ExoCorsair (13)
19. gn17 (12)
20. tenderchkn (10)
20. Richard (10)
22. gillesvdp (7)
22. dChan (7)
24. longshot789 (3)
24. MattS (3)
24. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
24. Me! (3)
24. Hayzeus (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

Phew, lot of work. B)

dChan, you are in there now, 2007-06 3x3x3 and 3x3x3_oh. Please let me know if I forgot anyones score.


----------



## dChan (Mar 30, 2007)

Yay, thanks, good work man. Lot of numbers !


----------



## pjk (Mar 31, 2007)

Great work, Arnaud. Are you going to be entering in the numbers into the database ourselves, or are you going to do that weekly? Also, feel free to edit my first post in this post with the updated rankings. With each new week, you can update the first post and reply to this post with that weeks specific results. Thanks and great work.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 31, 2007)

I will be entering the numbers into the database every monday-evening. Now everything has been setup, it is really not much work. Having to write a user-interface for it would be much more work and would cost a lot more time (which I rather spent on cubing).

The first post has been edited to reflect the results from the last competition and the top 10 overal.

If anyone has any more ideas how the results could be made more meaningfull, please let me know.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2007)

Surprise

*Results of competition 2007-07 (2007-03-26)*

2x2x2
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
2. Erik (4,27)
3. AvGalen (10,1)
4. Me! (10,91)
5. Kjiptner (11,85)

3x3x3
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,93)
2. Erik (15,52)
3. PJK (19,08)
4. Me! (24,28)
5. Kjiptner (27,47)
6. AvGalen (30,88)
7. Lt-UnReaL (43,09)
8. Hubdra (73,1)

3x3x3_oh
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (26,48)
2. Erik (29,1)
3. Me! (47,66)
4. AvGalen (48,87)
5. Hubdra (82,67)
6. dChan (97,14)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. PJK (99,47)
4. AvGalen (109,2)
5. Me! (123,44)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (112,44)
2. Erik (144,07)
3. AvGalen (181,01)
4. Me! (226,25)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (18,38)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. Kjiptner (95,72)
4. AvGalen (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (77,46)
2. Erik (199,16)
3. Kjiptner (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (482,62)
2. dbeyer (900)

5x5x5_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
2. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-07 (2007-03-26)*

1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (102)
2. Erik (53)
3. AvGalen (35)
4. Me! (22)
5. PJK (16)
6. Kjiptner (13)
7. dbeyer (8)
8. Hubdra (7)
9. dChan (4)
10. Lt-UnReaL (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-07 (2007-03-26)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. Kal El (6,98)
6. AvGalen (8,07)
7. sgowal (8,65)
8. Richard (9,49)
9. Kjiptner (10,42)
10. Me! (10,91)
11. PJK (11,18)
12. Kare (11,37)
13. MikeD (12,56)
14. Arakron (13,8)

3x3x3
1. Erik (13,24)
2. tsaoenator (13,65)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
7. cmhardw (16,83)
8. tenderchkn (18,87)
9. PJK (19,08)
10. Kare (20,61)
11. sgowal (21,07)
12. David (21,23)
13. gillesvdp (21,3)
14. Richard (21,44)
15. Me! (24,28)
16. Kjiptner (24,58)
17. AvGalen (27,09)
18. gn17 (27,9)
19. MikeD (30,78)
20. Hubdra (33,41)
21. MattS (34,1)
22. longshot789 (35,97)
23. Lt-UnReaL (41,58)
24. dChan (46,7)
25. Arakron (47,57)
26. ExoCorsair (62,16)
27. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
2. Erik (27,09)
3. tsaoenator (27,58)
4. gillesvdp (31,57)
5. tenderchkn (41,18)
6. Me! (47,66)
7. AvGalen (48,87)
8. David (53,04)
9. sgowal (69,52)
10. Hubdra (82,67)
11. Kjiptner (95,25)
12. dChan (97,14)
13. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. cmhardw (67,92)
5. tsaoenator (87,29)
6. PJK (97,87)
7. Kare (102,62)
8. AvGalen (107,21)
9. sgowal (122,78)
10. Me! (123,44)
11. David (126,76)
12. Kjiptner (170,83)
13. Arakron (520,35)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (140,17)
4. AvGalen (169,63)
5. Richard (205,14)
6. Kare (210,08)
7. PJK (220,61)
8. Me! (226,25)
9. ExoCorsair (246)
10. Arakron (314,54)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. tsaoenator (31,22)
4. cmhardw (43,68)
5. Kal El (44,14)
6. MikeD (77,46)
7. Kjiptner (90,94)
8. Kare (105,97)
9. AvGalen (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (89,65)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Kal El (189,36)
5. Erik (199,16)
6. PJK (350,09)
7. dbeyer (DNF)
7. Kjiptner (DNF)
7. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (879,6)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-07 (2007-03-26)*

1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
2. Erik (355)
3. AvGalen (173)
4. Kal El (145)
5. tsaoenator (126)
6. cmhardw (114)
7. PJK (82)
8. Kjiptner (60)
9. Arakron (52)
10. sgowal (35)
11. Kare (33)
12. Me! (25)
13. dbeyer (24)
14. David (22)
15. Hubdra (21)
16. Lt-UnReaL (18)
17. Gunnar (14)
18. MikeD (13)
18. ExoCorsair (13)
20. gn17 (12)
21. dChan (11)
22. tenderchkn (10)
22. Richard (10)
24. gillesvdp (7)
25. longshot789 (3)
25. MattS (3)
25. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
25. Hayzeus (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

A little late because of Easter. Erik won and I am second  this week. Erik is also back in the lead for this year and I am third now. Can someone beat the Dutchies (or at least me)? M?ty?s might, but to win, you need to compete.


*Results of competition 2007-08 (2007-04-02)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,05)
2. Piotr (7,56)
3. AvGalen (9,82)
4. Kjiptner (10,47)
5. Arakron (15,79)
6. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. Piotr (15,63)
3. AvGalen (26,95)
4. dChan (33,06)
5. Hubdra (33,95)
6. Arakron (41,68)
7. Lt-UnReaL (42,77)
8. ExoCorsair (48,39)
9. Inferno.Fighter.IV (52,26)

3x3x3_oh
1. Erik (29)
2. Piotr (37,28)
3. AvGalen (55,82)
4. dChan (86,81)

4x4x4
1. Piotr (67,88)
2. Erik (69,95)
3. AvGalen (104,7)
4. dbeyer (107,23)
5. Kjiptner (151,13)
6. ExoCorsair (158,19)

5x5x5
1. Erik (130,27)
2. AvGalen (172,86)
3. dbeyer (200,14)
4. ExoCorsair (228,13)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (47,88)
2. AvGalen (315,72)

3x3x3_bf
1. Erik (179,96)
2. AvGalen (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. dbeyer (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-08 (2007-04-02)*

1. Erik (65)
2. AvGalen (57)
3. Piotr (32)
4. dbeyer (25)
5. ExoCorsair (14)
6. dChan (7)
7. Kjiptner (6)
8. Arakron (5)
9. Hubdra (3)
9. Inferno.Fighter.IV (3)
9. Lt-UnReaL (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-08 (2007-04-02)*
2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. Kal El (6,98)
6. Piotr (7,56)
7. AvGalen (8,07)
8. sgowal (8,65)
9. Richard (9,49)
10. Kjiptner (10,42)
11. Me! (10,91)
12. PJK (11,18)
13. Kare (11,37)
14. MikeD (12,56)
15. Arakron (13,8)
16. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (13,65)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. tenderchkn (18,87)
10. PJK (19,08)
11. Kare (20,61)
12. sgowal (21,07)
13. David (21,23)
14. gillesvdp (21,3)
15. Richard (21,44)
16. Me! (24,28)
17. Kjiptner (24,58)
18. AvGalen (26,95)
19. gn17 (27,9)
20. MikeD (30,78)
21. dChan (33,06)
22. Hubdra (33,41)
23. MattS (34,1)
24. longshot789 (35,97)
25. Lt-UnReaL (41,58)
26. Arakron (41,68)
27. ExoCorsair (48,39)
28. Inferno.Fighter.IV (52,26)
29. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
2. Erik (27,09)
3. tsaoenator (27,58)
4. gillesvdp (31,57)
5. Piotr (37,28)
6. tenderchkn (41,18)
7. Me! (47,66)
8. AvGalen (48,87)
9. David (53,04)
10. sgowal (69,52)
11. Hubdra (82,67)
12. dChan (86,81)
13. Kjiptner (95,25)
14. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. tsaoenator (87,29)
7. PJK (97,87)
8. Kare (102,62)
9. AvGalen (104,7)
10. dbeyer (107,23)
11. sgowal (122,78)
12. Me! (123,44)
13. David (126,76)
14. Kjiptner (151,13)
15. ExoCorsair (158,19)
16. Arakron (520,35)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (130,27)
4. AvGalen (169,63)
5. dbeyer (200,14)
6. Richard (205,14)
7. Kare (210,08)
8. PJK (220,61)
9. Me! (226,25)
10. ExoCorsair (228,13)
11. Arakron (314,54)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. tsaoenator (31,22)
4. cmhardw (43,68)
5. Kal El (44,14)
6. MikeD (77,46)
7. Kjiptner (90,94)
8. Kare (105,97)
9. AvGalen (315,72)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (89,65)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Erik (179,96)
5. Kal El (189,36)
6. PJK (350,09)
7. dbeyer (DNF)
7. Kjiptner (DNF)
7. Kare (DNF)
7. AvGalen (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (879,6)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-08 (2007-04-02)*

1. Erik (420)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
3. AvGalen (230)
4. Kal El (145)
5. tsaoenator (126)
6. cmhardw (114)
7. PJK (82)
8. Kjiptner (66)
9. Arakron (57)
10. dbeyer (49)
11. sgowal (35)
12. Kare (33)
13. Piotr (32)
14. ExoCorsair (27)
15. Me! (25)
16. Hubdra (24)
17. David (22)
18. Lt-UnReaL (21)
19. dChan (18)
20. Gunnar (14)
21. MikeD (13)
22. gn17 (12)
23. Richard (10)
23. tenderchkn (10)
25. gillesvdp (7)
26. longshot789 (3)
26. Hayzeus (3)
26. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
26. Inferno.Fighter.IV (3)
26. MattS (3)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice work. I've improved a great amount I see.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 11, 2007)

Eventually I will make a graph for each puzzle that shows the average time (y) against the week (x). This way you can see how you are progressing on each puzzle. This is not something that I am going to do right away because this would be pretty meaningless at the moment (only a couple of weeks and many people don't compete every week).

Are you going to break 40 this competition?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 17, 2007)

Erik won (again), but dbeyer beat the other Dutchie (AvGalen) to take second place. His win put Erik a little stronger in the lead and regular competitors are moving upwards while "incidental" winners are dropping overall.


*Results of competition 2007-09 (2007-04-09)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,17)
2. AvGalen (8,64)
3. Kjiptner (10,24)
4. xxbr3ndanxx (10,45)
5. Arakron (20,87)

3x3x3
1. Erik (14,89)
2. PJK (19,88)
3. Fred (23,35)
4. Kjiptner (28,15)
5. AvGalen (29,68)
6. Hubdra (32,66)
7. dChan (33,17)
8. Arakron (36,6)
9. ExoCorsair (39,78)
10. Lt-UnReaL (43,62)
11. Inferno.Fighter.IV (50,32)
12. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. Erik (29,23)
2. Fred (44,9)
3. AvGalen (49,52)
4. dChan (67,99)
5. Hubdra (80,89)
6. Kjiptner (109,23)

4x4x4
1. Erik (63,42)
2. PJK (95,49)
3. AvGalen (108,78)
4. Fred (112,52)
5. Kjiptner (115,36)
6. Arakron (138,44)
7. ExoCorsair (162,93)

5x5x5
1. Erik (139,58)
2. AvGalen (162,8)
3. dbeyer (174,4)
4. ExoCorsair (190,47)
5. Arakron (269,11)
6. Hubdra (320,28)
7. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (59,43)
2. Kjiptner (75,92)
3. AvGalen (382,69)

3x3x3_bf
1. Erik (226,84)
2. Fred (544,43)

4x4x4_bf
1. dbeyer (815,02)

5x5x5_bf
1. dbeyer (2172,43)


*Ranking of competition 2007-09 (2007-04-09)*

1. Erik (74)
2. dbeyer (50)
3. AvGalen (46)
4. Kjiptner (29)
5. Fred (28)
6. PJK (18)
7. Arakron (14)
8. Hubdra (12)
8. ExoCorsair (12)
10. dChan (7)
11. Inferno.Fighter.IV (3)
11. Lt-UnReaL (3)
13. xxbr3ndanxx (2)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-09 (2007-04-09)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. Kal El (6,98)
6. Piotr (7,56)
7. AvGalen (8,07)
8. sgowal (8,65)
9. Richard (9,49)
10. Kjiptner (10,24)
11. xxbr3ndanxx (10,45)
12. Me! (10,91)
13. PJK (11,18)
14. Kare (11,37)
15. MikeD (12,56)
16. Arakron (13,8)
17. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (13,65)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. tenderchkn (18,87)
10. PJK (19,08)
11. Kare (20,61)
12. sgowal (21,07)
13. David (21,23)
14. gillesvdp (21,3)
15. Richard (21,44)
16. Fred (23,35)
17. Me! (24,28)
18. Kjiptner (24,58)
19. AvGalen (26,95)
20. gn17 (27,9)
21. MikeD (30,78)
22. Hubdra (32,66)
23. dChan (33,06)
24. MattS (34,1)
25. longshot789 (35,97)
26. Arakron (36,6)
27. ExoCorsair (39,78)
28. Lt-UnReaL (41,58)
29. Inferno.Fighter.IV (50,32)
30. Hayzeus (97,02)
31. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
2. Erik (27,09)
3. tsaoenator (27,58)
4. gillesvdp (31,57)
5. Piotr (37,28)
6. tenderchkn (41,18)
7. Fred (44,9)
8. Me! (47,66)
9. AvGalen (48,87)
10. David (53,04)
11. dChan (67,99)
12. sgowal (69,52)
13. Hubdra (80,89)
14. Kjiptner (95,25)
15. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. tsaoenator (87,29)
7. PJK (95,49)
8. Kare (102,62)
9. AvGalen (104,7)
10. dbeyer (107,23)
11. Fred (112,52)
12. Kjiptner (115,36)
13. sgowal (122,78)
14. Me! (123,44)
15. David (126,76)
16. Arakron (138,44)
17. ExoCorsair (158,19)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (130,27)
4. AvGalen (162,8)
5. dbeyer (174,4)
6. ExoCorsair (190,47)
7. Richard (205,14)
8. Kare (210,08)
9. PJK (220,61)
10. Me! (226,25)
11. Arakron (269,11)
12. Hubdra (320,28)
13. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. tsaoenator (31,22)
4. cmhardw (43,68)
5. Kal El (44,14)
6. Kjiptner (75,92)
7. MikeD (77,46)
8. Kare (105,97)
9. AvGalen (315,72)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (89,65)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Erik (179,96)
5. Kal El (189,36)
6. PJK (350,09)
7. Fred (544,43)
8. dbeyer (DNF)
8. Kjiptner (DNF)
8. Kare (DNF)
8. AvGalen (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (2172,43)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-09 (2007-04-09)*

1. Erik (494)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
3. AvGalen (276)
4. Kal El (145)
5. tsaoenator (126)
6. cmhardw (114)
7. PJK (100)
8. dbeyer (99)
9. Kjiptner (95)
10. Arakron (71)
11. ExoCorsair (39)
12. Hubdra (36)
13. sgowal (35)
14. Kare (33)
15. Piotr (32)
16. Fred (28)
17. dChan (25)
17. Me! (25)
19. Lt-UnReaL (24)
20. David (22)
21. Gunnar (14)
22. MikeD (13)
23. gn17 (12)
24. Richard (10)
24. tenderchkn (10)
26. gillesvdp (7)
27. Inferno.Fighter.IV (6)
28. longshot789 (3)
28. Hayzeus (3)
28. MattS (3)
28. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
32. xxbr3ndanxx (2)


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm wondering.. what is the number beside our username?
32. xxbr3ndanxx (2)
look to the right---^
look to the right---|
look to the right---|
look to the right---|
look to the right---|
look to the right---| 
look to the right---|
whats this?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 18, 2007)

> *I'm wondering.. what is the number beside our username?
> 32. xxbr3ndanxx (2)
> look to the right---^
> look to the right---|
> ...



That's the amount of points you have gathered. Look here for the details, but basically:

You get points for participating in an event and you get points for placing 1/2/3 (regular) or 1st (blind)

I calculate all points for the most recent competition to make a ranking. I also calculate all points to make a historical ranking for the year.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

Erik won (again) and the other Dutchie (AvGalen) took second place with dbeyer ending up 3rd. Points were spread a little more this week with competitors like Gilles and Sven participating again.


*Results of competition 2007-10 (2007-04-16)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,27)
2. sgowal (6,93)
3. AvGalen (8,87)
4. xxbr3ndanxx (11,69)

3x3x3
1. Erik (15,12)
2. gillesvdp (19,93)
3. PJK (20,08)
4. sgowal (21,82)
5. Kjiptner (25,07)
6. AvGalen (25,37)
7. Fred (25,4)
8. Hubdra (27,48)
9. xxbr3ndanxx (32,54)
10. Lt-UnReaL (38,51)
11. ExoCorsair (40,15)
12. Inferno.Fighter.IV (50,36)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (24,25)
2. Erik (27,39)
3. Fred (47,65)
4. AvGalen (54,52)
5. PJK (56,43)
6. Hubdra (74,7)
7. sgowal (76,26)

4x4x4
1. Erik (63,5)
2. AvGalen (107,17)
3. sgowal (122,51)
4. Fred (127,42)
5. ExoCorsair (142,1)

5x5x5
1. Erik (125,96)
2. AvGalen (190,08)
3. dbeyer (193,22)
4. ExoCorsair (202,91)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (35,27)
2. AvGalen (84,05)

3x3x3_bf
1. Erik (166,59)
2. gillesvdp (172,88)
3. Fred (431,61)
4. AvGalen (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. dbeyer (881,89)

5x5x5_bf
1. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-10 (2007-04-16)*

1. Erik (73)
2. AvGalen (42)
3. dbeyer (30)
4. gillesvdp (26)
5. Fred (23)
6. sgowal (22)
7. ExoCorsair (12)
8. PJK (11)
9. Hubdra (7)
10. xxbr3ndanxx (5)
11. Inferno.Fighter.IV (3)
11. Kjiptner (3)
11. Lt-UnReaL (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-10 (2007-04-16)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kal El (6,98)
7. Piotr (7,56)
8. AvGalen (8,07)
9. Richard (9,49)
10. Kjiptner (10,24)
11. xxbr3ndanxx (10,45)
12. Me! (10,91)
13. PJK (11,18)
14. Kare (11,37)
15. MikeD (12,56)
16. Arakron (13,8)
17. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (13,65)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. tenderchkn (18,87)
10. PJK (19,08)
11. gillesvdp (19,93)
12. Kare (20,61)
13. sgowal (21,07)
14. David (21,23)
15. Richard (21,44)
16. Fred (23,35)
17. Me! (24,28)
18. Kjiptner (24,58)
19. AvGalen (25,37)
20. Hubdra (27,48)
21. gn17 (27,9)
22. MikeD (30,78)
23. xxbr3ndanxx (32,54)
24. dChan (33,06)
25. MattS (34,1)
26. longshot789 (35,97)
27. Arakron (36,6)
28. Lt-UnReaL (38,51)
29. ExoCorsair (39,78)
30. Inferno.Fighter.IV (50,32)
31. Hayzeus (97,02)
32. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (24,25)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
3. Erik (27,09)
4. tsaoenator (27,58)
5. Piotr (37,28)
6. tenderchkn (41,18)
7. Fred (44,9)
8. Me! (47,66)
9. AvGalen (48,87)
10. David (53,04)
11. PJK (56,43)
12. dChan (67,99)
13. sgowal (69,52)
14. Hubdra (74,7)
15. Kjiptner (95,25)
16. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. tsaoenator (87,29)
7. PJK (95,49)
8. Kare (102,62)
9. AvGalen (104,7)
10. dbeyer (107,23)
11. Fred (112,52)
12. Kjiptner (115,36)
13. sgowal (122,51)
14. Me! (123,44)
15. David (126,76)
16. Arakron (138,44)
17. ExoCorsair (142,1)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (125,96)
4. AvGalen (162,8)
5. dbeyer (174,4)
6. ExoCorsair (190,47)
7. Richard (205,14)
8. Kare (210,08)
9. PJK (220,61)
10. Me! (226,25)
11. Arakron (269,11)
12. Hubdra (320,28)
13. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. tsaoenator (31,22)
4. cmhardw (43,68)
5. Kal El (44,14)
6. Kjiptner (75,92)
7. MikeD (77,46)
8. AvGalen (84,05)
9. Kare (105,97)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (89,65)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Erik (166,59)
5. gillesvdp (172,88)
6. Kal El (189,36)
7. PJK (350,09)
8. Fred (431,61)
9. dbeyer (DNF)
9. Kjiptner (DNF)
9. AvGalen (DNF)
9. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (2172,43)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-10 (2007-04-16)*

1. Erik (567)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
3. AvGalen (318)
4. Kal El (145)
5. dbeyer (129)
6. tsaoenator (126)
7. cmhardw (114)
8. PJK (111)
9. Kjiptner (98)
10. Arakron (71)
11. sgowal (57)
12. Fred (51)
12. ExoCorsair (51)
14. Hubdra (43)
15. gillesvdp (33)
15. Kare (33)
17. Piotr (32)
18. Lt-UnReaL (27)
19. Me! (25)
19. dChan (25)
21. David (22)
22. Gunnar (14)
23. MikeD (13)
24. gn17 (12)
25. Richard (10)
25. tenderchkn (10)
27. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9)
28. xxbr3ndanxx (7)
29. longshot789 (3)
29. Hayzeus (3)
29. MattS (3)
29. Son Chang-Hwan (3)


----------



## AvGalen (May 7, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after the second last competition (2007-11). Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results. Last weeks competition results will become available tomorrow night

Nobody even tried 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 blindfolded this week! Erik (NL) won, followed by Gilles (BE) and me (AvGalen, also NL). The world is such a big place and yet this happens????

*Results of competition 2007-11 (2007-04-23)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,82)
2. gillesvdp (8,19)
3. AvGalen (8,98)
4. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
5. Inferno.Fighter.IV (16,11)

3x3x3
1. tsaoenator (13,7)
2. Erik (14,08)
3. gillesvdp (17,88)
4. PJK (19,57)
5. Fred (23,28)
6. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
7. AvGalen (30,3)
8. Hubdra (31,11)
9. ExoCorsair (39,38)
10. Inferno.Fighter.IV (41,71)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (26,51)
2. Erik (29,29)
3. tsaoenator (30,2)
4. Fred (45,7)
5. AvGalen (50,8)
6. Hubdra (70,33)
7. Inferno.Fighter.IV (159,42)

4x4x4
1. Erik (69,83)
2. PJK (84,34)
3. gillesvdp (96)
4. AvGalen (107,69)
5. Fred (126,02)
6. ExoCorsair (150,21)

5x5x5
1. Erik (132,88)
2. AvGalen (173,49)
3. gillesvdp (181,18)
4. ExoCorsair (220,63)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (52,75)
2. AvGalen (135,76)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (101,73)
2. gillesvdp (160,37)
3. Fred (DNF)
3. AvGalen (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-11 (2007-04-23)*

1. Erik (63)
2. gillesvdp (51)
3. AvGalen (36)
4. tsaoenator (34)
5. Fred (19)
6. PJK (13)
7. ExoCorsair (12)
8. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9)
9. Hubdra (7)
10. xxbr3ndanxx (5)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-11 (2007-04-23)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kal El (6,98)
7. Piotr (7,56)
8. AvGalen (8,07)
9. gillesvdp (8,19)
10. Richard (9,49)
11. Kjiptner (10,24)
12. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
13. Me! (10,91)
14. PJK (11,18)
15. Kare (11,37)
16. MikeD (12,56)
17. Arakron (13,8)
18. Inferno.Fighter.IV (16,11)
19. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (13,65)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. gillesvdp (17,88)
10. tenderchkn (18,87)
11. PJK (19,08)
12. Kare (20,61)
13. sgowal (21,07)
14. David (21,23)
15. Richard (21,44)
16. Fred (23,28)
17. Me! (24,28)
18. Kjiptner (24,58)
19. AvGalen (25,37)
20. Hubdra (27,48)
21. gn17 (27,9)
22. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
23. MikeD (30,78)
24. dChan (33,06)
25. MattS (34,1)
26. longshot789 (35,97)
27. Arakron (36,6)
28. Lt-UnReaL (38,51)
29. ExoCorsair (39,38)
30. Inferno.Fighter.IV (41,71)
31. Hayzeus (97,02)
32. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (24,25)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
3. Erik (27,09)
4. tsaoenator (27,58)
5. Piotr (37,28)
6. tenderchkn (41,18)
7. Fred (44,9)
8. Me! (47,66)
9. AvGalen (48,87)
10. David (53,04)
11. PJK (56,43)
12. dChan (67,99)
13. sgowal (69,52)
14. Hubdra (70,33)
15. Kjiptner (95,25)
16. Arakron (148,5)
17. Inferno.Fighter.IV (159,42)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (84,34)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. gillesvdp (96)
9. Kare (102,62)
10. AvGalen (104,7)
11. dbeyer (107,23)
12. Fred (112,52)
13. Kjiptner (115,36)
14. sgowal (122,51)
15. Me! (123,44)
16. David (126,76)
17. Arakron (138,44)
18. ExoCorsair (142,1)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (125,96)
4. AvGalen (162,8)
5. dbeyer (174,4)
6. gillesvdp (181,18)
7. ExoCorsair (190,47)
8. Richard (205,14)
9. Kare (210,08)
10. PJK (220,61)
11. Me! (226,25)
12. Arakron (269,11)
13. Hubdra (320,28)
14. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. tsaoenator (31,22)
4. cmhardw (43,68)
5. Kal El (44,14)
6. Kjiptner (75,92)
7. MikeD (77,46)
8. AvGalen (84,05)
9. Kare (105,97)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (89,65)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. gillesvdp (160,37)
5. Erik (166,59)
6. Kal El (189,36)
7. PJK (350,09)
8. Fred (431,61)
9. dbeyer (DNF)
9. Kjiptner (DNF)
9. AvGalen (DNF)
9. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (2172,43)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-11 (2007-04-23)*

1. Erik (630)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
3. AvGalen (354)
4. tsaoenator (160)
5. Kal El (145)
6. dbeyer (129)
7. PJK (124)
8. cmhardw (114)
9. Kjiptner (98)
10. gillesvdp (84)
11. Arakron (71)
12. Fred (70)
13. ExoCorsair (63)
14. sgowal (57)
15. Hubdra (50)
16. Kare (33)
17. Piotr (32)
18. Lt-UnReaL (27)
19. dChan (25)
19. Me! (25)
21. David (22)
22. Inferno.Fighter.IV (18)
23. Gunnar (14)
24. MikeD (13)
25. gn17 (12)
25. xxbr3ndanxx (12)
27. Richard (10)
27. tenderchkn (10)
29. longshot789 (3)
29. Hayzeus (3)
29. MattS (3)
29. Son Chang-Hwan (3)


----------



## AvGalen (May 14, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after the second last competition (2007-12). Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results. Last weeks competition results will become available tomorrow night

In 2007-12 (like 2007-11), nobody even tried 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 blindfolded! Erik (NL) was BEATEN by Gilles (BE) and I was third (AvGalen, also NL). This is the second time the BE(lgium)NE(therlands)LUX(embourg) took the entire podium. 

*Results of competition 2007-12 (2007-04-30)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,62)
2. gillesvdp (9,07)
3. AvGalen (9,08)
4. Kjiptner (9,41)
5. xxbr3ndanxx (11,29)
6. Inferno.Fighter.IV (19,48)

3x3x3
1. tsaoenator (13,03)
2. Erik (15,6)
3. gillesvdp (18,27)
4. PJK (18,82)
5. Kjiptner (22,72)
6. cin (26,99)
7. chiperten (27,04)
8. AvGalen (27,97)
9. Hubdra (28,47)
10. Inferno.Fighter.IV (34,21)
11. xxbr3ndanxx (34,43)
12. Arakron (37,22)
13. ExoCorsair (38,96)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (23,26)
2. Erik (30,04)
3. tsaoenator (30,58)
4. AvGalen (60,95)
5. Inferno.Fighter.IV (147,13)

4x4x4
1. Erik (62,47)
2. AvGalen (102,89)
3. gillesvdp (104,42)
4. Arakron (130,24)
5. ExoCorsair (131,98)
6. Kjiptner (147,63)

5x5x5
1. Erik (119,99)
2. gillesvdp (185,69)
3. AvGalen (185,85)
4. ExoCorsair (194,59)
5. chiperten (197,07)
6. Arakron (253,53)

2x2x2_bf
1. gillesvdp (28,91)
2. Erik (39,68)
3. cin (64,5)
4. AvGalen (128,16)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (70,72)
2. Erik (178,56)
3. cin (246,74)
4. AvGalen (992,99)
5. dbeyer (DNF)
5. Kjiptner (DNF)
5. gillesvdp (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-12 (2007-04-30)*

1. gillesvdp (59)
2. Erik (56)
3. AvGalen (41)
4. tsaoenator (34)
5. Arakron (12)
5. ExoCorsair (12)
7. cin (11)
8. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9)
8. Kjiptner (9)
10. dbeyer (8)
10. chiperten (8)
12. xxbr3ndanxx (5)
13. Hubdra (3)
13. PJK (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-12 (2007-04-30)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kal El (6,98)
7. Piotr (7,56)
8. AvGalen (8,07)
9. gillesvdp (8,19)
10. Kjiptner (9,41)
11. Richard (9,49)
12. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
13. Me! (10,91)
14. PJK (11,18)
15. Kare (11,37)
16. MikeD (12,56)
17. Arakron (13,8)
18. Inferno.Fighter.IV (16,11)
19. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (13,03)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. gillesvdp (17,88)
10. PJK (18,82)
11. tenderchkn (18,87)
12. Kare (20,61)
13. sgowal (21,07)
14. David (21,23)
15. Richard (21,44)
16. Kjiptner (22,72)
17. Fred (23,28)
18. Me! (24,28)
19. AvGalen (25,37)
20. cin (26,99)
21. chiperten (27,04)
22. Hubdra (27,48)
23. gn17 (27,9)
24. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
25. MikeD (30,78)
26. dChan (33,06)
27. MattS (34,1)
28. Inferno.Fighter.IV (34,21)
29. longshot789 (35,97)
30. Arakron (36,6)
31. Lt-UnReaL (38,51)
32. ExoCorsair (38,96)
33. Hayzeus (97,02)
34. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (23,26)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
3. Erik (27,09)
4. tsaoenator (27,58)
5. Piotr (37,28)
6. tenderchkn (41,18)
7. Fred (44,9)
8. Me! (47,66)
9. AvGalen (48,87)
10. David (53,04)
11. PJK (56,43)
12. dChan (67,99)
13. sgowal (69,52)
14. Hubdra (70,33)
15. Kjiptner (95,25)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (147,13)
17. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (84,34)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. gillesvdp (96)
9. Kare (102,62)
10. AvGalen (102,89)
11. dbeyer (107,23)
12. Fred (112,52)
13. Kjiptner (115,36)
14. sgowal (122,51)
15. Me! (123,44)
16. David (126,76)
17. Arakron (130,24)
18. ExoCorsair (131,98)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (119,99)
4. AvGalen (162,8)
5. dbeyer (174,4)
6. gillesvdp (181,18)
7. ExoCorsair (190,47)
8. chiperten (197,07)
9. Richard (205,14)
10. Kare (210,08)
11. PJK (220,61)
12. Me! (226,25)
13. Arakron (253,53)
14. Hubdra (320,28)
15. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. cmhardw (43,68)
6. Kal El (44,14)
7. cin (64,5)
8. Kjiptner (75,92)
9. MikeD (77,46)
10. AvGalen (84,05)
11. Kare (105,97)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. gillesvdp (160,37)
5. Erik (166,59)
6. Kal El (189,36)
7. cin (246,74)
8. PJK (350,09)
9. Fred (431,61)
10. AvGalen (992,99)
11. dbeyer (DNF)
11. Kjiptner (DNF)
11. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (2172,43)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-12 (2007-04-30)*

1. Erik (686)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
3. AvGalen (395)
4. tsaoenator (194)
5. Kal El (145)
6. gillesvdp (143)
7. dbeyer (137)
8. PJK (127)
9. cmhardw (114)
10. Kjiptner (107)
11. Arakron (83)
12. ExoCorsair (75)
13. Fred (70)
14. sgowal (57)
15. Hubdra (53)
16. Kare (33)
17. Piotr (32)
18. Lt-UnReaL (27)
18. Inferno.Fighter.IV (27)
20. Me! (25)
20. dChan (25)
22. David (22)
23. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
24. Gunnar (14)
25. MikeD (13)
26. gn17 (12)
27. cin (11)
28. Richard (10)
28. tenderchkn (10)
30. chiperten (8)
31. longshot789 (3)
31. Hayzeus (3)
31. MattS (3)
31. Son Chang-Hwan (3)


----------



## AvGalen (May 14, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after the last competition (2007-13). Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-13 was the week that Tsaoenator got 3rd place by only touching a 3x3x3! It was also the week that I (AvGalen) surpassed M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) in the overal ranking to reach 2nd place after Erik. The Dutchies are now 1 and 2  

*Results of competition 2007-13 (2007-05-07)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,72)
2. Kjiptner (6,97)
3. sgowal (8,72)
4. AvGalen (9,31)

3x3x3
1. Erik (13,53)
2. tsaoenator (14,91)
3. PJK (18,63)
4. gillesvdp (19,36)
5. Kjiptner (26,25)
6. Hubdra (27,75)
7. AvGalen (29,21)
8. cin (29,23)
9. ExoCorsair (32,3)
10. Lt-UnReaL (35,5)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (25,31)
2. Erik (25,45)
3. tsaoenator (28,51)
4. AvGalen (55,89)
5. Hubdra (66,89)

4x4x4
1. Erik (67,55)
2. AvGalen (97,66)
3. Kjiptner (126,54)

5x5x5
1. Erik (130,44)
2. AvGalen (161,22)
3. ExoCorsair (169,8)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (51,38)
2. Kjiptner (67,51)
3. cin (78,43)
4. AvGalen (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (83,48)
2. Erik (173,16)
3. AvGalen (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-13 (2007-05-07)*

1. Erik (64)
2. AvGalen (39)
3. tsaoenator (33)
4. Kjiptner (26)
5. ExoCorsair (14)
6. gillesvdp (13)
7. cin (11)
8. dbeyer (8)
9. Hubdra (7)
9. PJK (7)
11. sgowal (5)
12. Lt-UnReaL (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-13 (2007-05-07)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Piotr (7,56)
9. AvGalen (8,07)
10. gillesvdp (8,19)
11. Richard (9,49)
12. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
13. Me! (10,91)
14. PJK (11,18)
15. Kare (11,37)
16. MikeD (12,56)
17. Arakron (13,8)
18. Inferno.Fighter.IV (16,11)
19. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (13,03)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. gillesvdp (17,88)
10. PJK (18,63)
11. tenderchkn (18,87)
12. Kare (20,61)
13. sgowal (21,07)
14. David (21,23)
15. Richard (21,44)
16. Kjiptner (22,72)
17. Fred (23,28)
18. Me! (24,28)
19. AvGalen (25,37)
20. cin (26,99)
21. chiperten (27,04)
22. Hubdra (27,48)
23. gn17 (27,9)
24. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
25. MikeD (30,78)
26. ExoCorsair (32,3)
27. dChan (33,06)
28. MattS (34,1)
29. Inferno.Fighter.IV (34,21)
30. Lt-UnReaL (35,5)
31. longshot789 (35,97)
32. Arakron (36,6)
33. Hayzeus (97,02)
34. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (23,26)
2. Erik (25,45)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
4. tsaoenator (27,58)
5. Piotr (37,28)
6. tenderchkn (41,18)
7. Fred (44,9)
8. Me! (47,66)
9. AvGalen (48,87)
10. David (53,04)
11. PJK (56,43)
12. Hubdra (66,89)
13. dChan (67,99)
14. sgowal (69,52)
15. Kjiptner (95,25)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (147,13)
17. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (84,34)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. gillesvdp (96)
9. AvGalen (97,66)
10. Kare (102,62)
11. dbeyer (107,23)
12. Fred (112,52)
13. Kjiptner (115,36)
14. sgowal (122,51)
15. Me! (123,44)
16. David (126,76)
17. Arakron (130,24)
18. ExoCorsair (131,98)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (119,99)
4. AvGalen (161,22)
5. ExoCorsair (169,8)
6. dbeyer (174,4)
7. gillesvdp (181,18)
8. chiperten (197,07)
9. Richard (205,14)
10. Kare (210,08)
11. PJK (220,61)
12. Me! (226,25)
13. Arakron (253,53)
14. Hubdra (320,28)
15. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. cmhardw (43,68)
6. Kal El (44,14)
7. cin (64,5)
8. Kjiptner (67,51)
9. MikeD (77,46)
10. AvGalen (84,05)
11. Kare (105,97)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. gillesvdp (160,37)
5. Erik (166,59)
6. Kal El (189,36)
7. cin (246,74)
8. PJK (350,09)
9. Fred (431,61)
10. AvGalen (992,99)
11. dbeyer (DNF)
11. Kjiptner (DNF)
11. Kare (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (2172,43)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-13 (2007-05-07)*

1. Erik (750)
2. AvGalen (434)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
4. tsaoenator (227)
5. gillesvdp (156)
6. Kal El (145)
6. dbeyer (145)
8. PJK (134)
9. Kjiptner (133)
10. cmhardw (114)
11. ExoCorsair (89)
12. Arakron (83)
13. Fred (70)
14. sgowal (62)
15. Hubdra (60)
16. Kare (33)
17. Piotr (32)
18. Lt-UnReaL (30)
19. Inferno.Fighter.IV (27)
20. dChan (25)
20. Me! (25)
22. cin (22)
22. David (22)
24. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
25. Gunnar (14)
26. MikeD (13)
27. gn17 (12)
28. Richard (10)
28. tenderchkn (10)
30. chiperten (8)
31. longshot789 (3)
31. Hayzeus (3)
31. MattS (3)
31. Son Chang-Hwan (3)


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after the last competition (2007-14). Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-14 was the week that Erik ALMOST won every event, but Gilles beat him on 3x3x3 One Handed. Untill now, only M?ty?s has won every event in a competition (2007-07). Erik came close once before by winning every event he competed in, but he didn't compete in 4x4x4 Blind and 5x5x5 Blind (Daniel did though that week). Also, it is getting very crowded at the 28-31 region on 3x3x3. Everyone that is not in the top 3 (8 of 11) is between 28-31 making for some very close results!

*Results of competition 2007-14 (2007-05-14)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,74)
2. gillesvdp (8,4)
3. AvGalen (8,65)
4. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
5. Kjiptner (11,04)

3x3x3
1. Erik (14,57)
2. gillesvdp (18,68)
3. Kjiptner (24,06)
4. Hubdra (28,22)
5. cin (28,31)
6. Inferno.Fighter.IV (28,74)
7. dChan (28,9)
8. Cubinator (29,2)
9. AvGalen (29,35)
10. Fred (30,48)
11. ExoCorsair (30,98)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (23,04)
2. Erik (25,85)
3. AvGalen (51,92)
4. Fred (56,84)
5. dChan (60,82)
6. Kjiptner (64,02)
7. Inferno.Fighter.IV (124,03)

4x4x4
1. Erik (61,41)
2. AvGalen (98,55)
3. gillesvdp (106,37)
4. ExoCorsair (119,88)
5. Fred (145,65)

5x5x5
1. Erik (119,93)
2. ExoCorsair (166,04)
3. AvGalen (175,14)
4. gillesvdp (186,67)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (45,8)
2. Inferno.Fighter.IV (254,54)
3. AvGalen (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Erik (148,43)
2. Cubinator (396,83)
3. AvGalen (940,99)
4. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-14 (2007-05-14)*

1. Erik (73)
2. AvGalen (45)
3. gillesvdp (38)
4. ExoCorsair (19)
5. Inferno.Fighter.IV (17)
6. Kjiptner (13)
7. Cubinator (11)
7. Fred (11)
9. dChan (7)
10. Hubdra (3)
10. cin (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-14 (2007-05-14)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Piotr (7,56)
9. AvGalen (8,07)
10. gillesvdp (8,19)
11. Richard (9,49)
12. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
13. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
14. Me! (10,91)
15. PJK (11,18)
16. Kare (11,37)
17. MikeD (12,56)
18. Arakron (13,8)
19. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (13,03)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. gillesvdp (17,88)
10. PJK (18,63)
11. tenderchkn (18,87)
12. Kare (20,61)
13. sgowal (21,07)
14. David (21,23)
15. Richard (21,44)
16. Kjiptner (22,72)
17. Fred (23,28)
18. Me! (24,28)
19. AvGalen (25,37)
20. cin (26,99)
21. chiperten (27,04)
22. Hubdra (27,48)
23. gn17 (27,9)
24. Inferno.Fighter.IV (28,74)
25. dChan (28,9)
26. Cubinator (29,2)
27. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
28. MikeD (30,78)
29. ExoCorsair (30,98)
30. MattS (34,1)
31. Lt-UnReaL (35,5)
32. longshot789 (35,97)
33. Arakron (36,6)
34. Hayzeus (97,02)
35. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (23,04)
2. Erik (25,45)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
4. tsaoenator (27,58)
5. Piotr (37,28)
6. tenderchkn (41,18)
7. Fred (44,9)
8. Me! (47,66)
9. AvGalen (48,87)
10. David (53,04)
11. PJK (56,43)
12. dChan (60,82)
13. Kjiptner (64,02)
14. Hubdra (66,89)
15. sgowal (69,52)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (124,03)
17. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (84,34)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. gillesvdp (96)
9. AvGalen (97,66)
10. Kare (102,62)
11. dbeyer (107,23)
12. Fred (112,52)
13. Kjiptner (115,36)
14. ExoCorsair (119,88)
15. sgowal (122,51)
16. Me! (123,44)
17. David (126,76)
18. Arakron (130,24)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (119,93)
4. AvGalen (161,22)
5. ExoCorsair (166,04)
6. dbeyer (174,4)
7. gillesvdp (181,18)
8. chiperten (197,07)
9. Richard (205,14)
10. Kare (210,08)
11. PJK (220,61)
12. Me! (226,25)
13. Arakron (253,53)
14. Hubdra (320,28)
15. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. cmhardw (43,68)
6. Kal El (44,14)
7. cin (64,5)
8. Kjiptner (67,51)
9. MikeD (77,46)
10. AvGalen (84,05)
11. Kare (105,97)
12. Inferno.Fighter.IV (254,54)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Erik (148,43)
5. gillesvdp (160,37)
6. Kal El (189,36)
7. cin (246,74)
8. PJK (350,09)
9. Cubinator (396,83)
10. Fred (431,61)
11. AvGalen (940,99)
12. dbeyer (DNF)
12. Kjiptner (DNF)
12. Kare (DNF)
12. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (2172,43)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-14 (2007-05-14)*

1. Erik (823)
2. AvGalen (479)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
4. tsaoenator (227)
5. gillesvdp (194)
6. Kjiptner (146)
7. Kal El (145)
7. dbeyer (145)
9. PJK (134)
10. cmhardw (114)
11. ExoCorsair (108)
12. Arakron (83)
13. Fred (81)
14. Hubdra (63)
15. sgowal (62)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (44)
17. Kare (33)
18. Piotr (32)
18. dChan (32)
20. Lt-UnReaL (30)
21. Me! (25)
21. cin (25)
23. David (22)
24. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
25. Gunnar (14)
26. MikeD (13)
27. gn17 (12)
28. Cubinator (11)
29. Richard (10)
29. tenderchkn (10)
31. chiperten (8)
32. MattS (3)
32. Hayzeus (3)
32. longshot789 (3)
32. Son Chang-Hwan (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after the last competition (2007-15). Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-15 was the week that 10 people got more than 10 points. Also, all 3x3x3 averages were below 30! I think this means that people on this forum are starting to get faster and more allround.

*Results of competition 2007-15 (2007-05-21)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,14)
2. AvGalen (9,38)
3. gillesvdp (10,07)
4. masterofthebass (10,13)
5. Inferno.Fighter.IV (11,66)

3x3x3
1. tsaoenator (12,75)
2. Erik (13,94)
3. gillesvdp (18,23)
4. PJK (18,97)
5. masterofthebass (23,93)
6. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
7. Toojdwin (25,94)
8. Hubdra (26,39)
9. dChan (27,23)
10. AvGalen (27,4)
11. ExoCorsair (28,67)
12. Cubinator (29,4)

3x3x3_oh
1. Erik (26,98)
2. gillesvdp (27,67)
3. tsaoenator (30,41)
4. PJK (53,21)
5. dChan (54,48)
6. AvGalen (60,5)
7. Cubinator (90,66)
8. Inferno.Fighter.IV (116,6)

4x4x4
1. Erik (61,67)
2. PJK (83,82)
3. masterofthebass (104,82)
4. gillesvdp (108,83)
5. AvGalen (109,03)
6. ExoCorsair (124,45)

5x5x5
1. Erik (117,03)
2. ExoCorsair (165,57)
3. AvGalen (177,08)
4. masterofthebass (177,49)
5. gillesvdp (203,05)

2x2x2_bf
1. gillesvdp (46,31)
2. Erik (49,8)
3. AvGalen (67,2)
4. masterofthebass (95,19)
5. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (89,84)
2. dbeyer (142,66)
3. Erik (204,34)
4. Toojdwin (246,75)
5. Cubinator (382,39)
6. AvGalen (DNF)
6. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Erik (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. dbeyer (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-15 (2007-05-21)*

1. Erik (57)
2. gillesvdp (45)
3. AvGalen (36)
4. tsaoenator (34)
5. masterofthebass (27)
6. ExoCorsair (19)
7. PJK (17)
7. Inferno.Fighter.IV (17)
9. Cubinator (15)
10. Toojdwin (11)
11. dbeyer (8)
12. dChan (7)
13. Hubdra (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-15 (2007-05-21)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Piotr (7,56)
9. AvGalen (8,07)
10. gillesvdp (8,19)
11. Richard (9,49)
12. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
13. masterofthebass (10,13)
14. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
15. Me! (10,91)
16. PJK (11,18)
17. Kare (11,37)
18. MikeD (12,56)
19. Arakron (13,8)
20. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. gillesvdp (17,88)
10. PJK (18,63)
11. tenderchkn (18,87)
12. Kare (20,61)
13. sgowal (21,07)
14. David (21,23)
15. Richard (21,44)
16. Kjiptner (22,72)
17. Fred (23,28)
18. masterofthebass (23,93)
19. Me! (24,28)
20. AvGalen (25,37)
21. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
22. Toojdwin (25,94)
23. Hubdra (26,39)
24. cin (26,99)
25. chiperten (27,04)
26. dChan (27,23)
27. gn17 (27,9)
28. ExoCorsair (28,67)
29. Cubinator (29,2)
30. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
31. MikeD (30,78)
32. MattS (34,1)
33. Lt-UnReaL (35,5)
34. longshot789 (35,97)
35. Arakron (36,6)
36. Hayzeus (97,02)
37. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (23,04)
2. Erik (25,45)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
4. tsaoenator (27,58)
5. Piotr (37,28)
6. tenderchkn (41,18)
7. Fred (44,9)
8. Me! (47,66)
9. AvGalen (48,87)
10. David (53,04)
11. PJK (53,21)
12. dChan (54,48)
13. Kjiptner (64,02)
14. Hubdra (66,89)
15. sgowal (69,52)
16. Cubinator (90,66)
17. Inferno.Fighter.IV (116,6)
18. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (83,82)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. gillesvdp (96)
9. AvGalen (97,66)
10. Kare (102,62)
11. masterofthebass (104,82)
12. dbeyer (107,23)
13. Fred (112,52)
14. Kjiptner (115,36)
15. ExoCorsair (119,88)
16. sgowal (122,51)
17. Me! (123,44)
18. David (126,76)
19. Arakron (130,24)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. AvGalen (161,22)
5. ExoCorsair (165,57)
6. dbeyer (174,4)
7. masterofthebass (177,49)
8. gillesvdp (181,18)
9. chiperten (197,07)
10. Richard (205,14)
11. Kare (210,08)
12. PJK (220,61)
13. Me! (226,25)
14. Arakron (253,53)
15. Hubdra (320,28)
16. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. cmhardw (43,68)
6. Kal El (44,14)
7. cin (64,5)
8. AvGalen (67,2)
9. Kjiptner (67,51)
10. MikeD (77,46)
11. masterofthebass (95,19)
12. Kare (105,97)
13. Inferno.Fighter.IV (254,54)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. dbeyer (142,66)
5. Erik (148,43)
6. gillesvdp (160,37)
7. Kal El (189,36)
8. cin (246,74)
9. Toojdwin (246,75)
10. PJK (350,09)
11. Cubinator (382,39)
12. Fred (431,61)
13. AvGalen (940,99)
14. Kjiptner (DNF)
14. Kare (DNF)
14. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Erik (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (2172,43)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-15 (2007-05-21)*

1. Erik (880)
2. AvGalen (515)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
4. tsaoenator (261)
5. gillesvdp (239)
6. dbeyer (153)
7. PJK (151)
8. Kjiptner (146)
9. Kal El (145)
10. ExoCorsair (127)
11. cmhardw (114)
12. Arakron (83)
13. Fred (81)
14. Hubdra (66)
15. sgowal (62)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (61)
17. dChan (39)
18. Kare (33)
19. Piotr (32)
20. Lt-UnReaL (30)
21. masterofthebass (27)
22. Cubinator (26)
23. Me! (25)
23. cin (25)
25. David (22)
26. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
27. Gunnar (14)
28. MikeD (13)
29. gn17 (12)
30. Toojdwin (11)
31. Richard (10)
31. tenderchkn (10)
33. chiperten (8)
34. MattS (3)
34. Hayzeus (3)
34. longshot789 (3)
34. Son Chang-Hwan (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after the second-last competition (2007-16). Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-16 was the week that Erik got less than 50 points. Part of this was due to the fact that the "new kid on the block" Rama beat him at one-handed. It was also the week that noone solve
a 3x3x3 blindfolded (If I had done so, I would have actually won this weeks competition!), but dbeyer did solve a 5x5x5 blindfolded! This is a trend for him 

*Results of competition 2007-16 (2007-05-28)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,96)
2. Rama (8,3)
3. AvGalen (8,45)
4. Inferno.Fighter.IV (10,86)
5. joey (14,26)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,87)
2. Rama (17,09)
3. Cubinator (24,14)
4. AlexandertheGreat (25,34)
5. AvGalen (25,35)
6. joey (25,89)
7. Inferno.Fighter.IV (26,39)
8. Hubdra (26,51)
9. ExoCorsair (33,27)
10. gavnasty (38,07)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (25,25)
2. Erik (26,37)
3. AlexandertheGreat (49,2)
4. AvGalen (52,11)
5. dChan (52,33)
6. Hubdra (63,91)
7. joey (82,91)
8. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
9. ExoCorsair (132,89)

4x4x4
1. Erik (67,24)
2. AvGalen (97,98)
3. ExoCorsair (112,66)
4. joey (245,23)

5x5x5
1. Erik (129,44)
2. ExoCorsair (157,45)
3. AvGalen (168,75)

2x2x2_bf
1. joey (78,8)
2. AvGalen (82,98)
3. Kjiptner (89)
4. Rama (131,5)
5. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
6. ExoCorsair (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Cubinator (DNF)
1. joey (DNF)
1. AvGalen (DNF)
1. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. dbeyer (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. dbeyer (1806,99)


*Ranking of competition 2007-16 (2007-05-28)*

1. Erik (49)
2. AvGalen (41)
3. ExoCorsair (36)
4. Rama (32)
5. joey (28)
6. dbeyer (21)
7. Inferno.Fighter.IV (17)
8. Cubinator (15)
9. AlexandertheGreat (11)
10. Kjiptner (8)
11. Hubdra (7)
12. dChan (4)
13. gavnasty (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-16 (2007-05-28)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Piotr (7,56)
9. AvGalen (8,07)
10. gillesvdp (8,19)
11. Rama (8,3)
12. Richard (9,49)
13. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
14. masterofthebass (10,13)
15. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
16. Me! (10,91)
17. PJK (11,18)
18. Kare (11,37)
19. MikeD (12,56)
20. Arakron (13,8)
21. joey (14,26)
22. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. Rama (17,09)
10. gillesvdp (17,88)
11. PJK (18,63)
12. tenderchkn (18,87)
13. Kare (20,61)
14. sgowal (21,07)
15. David (21,23)
16. Richard (21,44)
17. Kjiptner (22,72)
18. Fred (23,28)
19. masterofthebass (23,93)
20. Cubinator (24,14)
21. Me! (24,28)
22. AlexandertheGreat (25,34)
23. AvGalen (25,35)
24. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
25. joey (25,89)
26. Toojdwin (25,94)
27. Hubdra (26,39)
28. cin (26,99)
29. chiperten (27,04)
30. dChan (27,23)
31. gn17 (27,9)
32. ExoCorsair (28,67)
33. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
34. MikeD (30,78)
35. MattS (34,1)
36. Lt-UnReaL (35,5)
37. longshot789 (35,97)
38. Arakron (36,6)
39. gavnasty (38,07)
40. Hayzeus (97,02)
41. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (23,04)
2. Rama (25,25)
3. Erik (25,45)
4. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
5. tsaoenator (27,58)
6. Piotr (37,28)
7. tenderchkn (41,18)
8. Fred (44,9)
9. Me! (47,66)
10. AvGalen (48,87)
11. AlexandertheGreat (49,2)
12. dChan (52,33)
13. David (53,04)
14. PJK (53,21)
15. Hubdra (63,91)
16. Kjiptner (64,02)
17. sgowal (69,52)
18. joey (82,91)
19. Cubinator (90,66)
20. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
21. ExoCorsair (132,89)
22. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (83,82)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. gillesvdp (96)
9. AvGalen (97,66)
10. Kare (102,62)
11. masterofthebass (104,82)
12. dbeyer (107,23)
13. Fred (112,52)
14. ExoCorsair (112,66)
15. Kjiptner (115,36)
16. sgowal (122,51)
17. Me! (123,44)
18. David (126,76)
19. Arakron (130,24)
20. joey (245,23)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. ExoCorsair (157,45)
5. AvGalen (161,22)
6. dbeyer (174,4)
7. masterofthebass (177,49)
8. gillesvdp (181,18)
9. chiperten (197,07)
10. Richard (205,14)
11. Kare (210,08)
12. PJK (220,61)
13. Me! (226,25)
14. Arakron (253,53)
15. Hubdra (320,28)
16. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. cmhardw (43,68)
6. Kal El (44,14)
7. cin (64,5)
8. AvGalen (67,2)
9. Kjiptner (67,51)
10. MikeD (77,46)
11. joey (78,8)
12. masterofthebass (95,19)
13. Kare (105,97)
14. Rama (131,5)
15. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
16. ExoCorsair (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. dbeyer (142,66)
5. Erik (148,43)
6. gillesvdp (160,37)
7. Kal El (189,36)
8. cin (246,74)
9. Toojdwin (246,75)
10. PJK (350,09)
11. Cubinator (382,39)
12. Fred (431,61)
13. AvGalen (940,99)
14. Kjiptner (DNF)
14. joey (DNF)
14. Kare (DNF)
14. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Erik (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-16 (2007-05-28)*

1. Erik (929)
2. AvGalen (556)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
4. tsaoenator (261)
5. gillesvdp (239)
6. dbeyer (174)
7. ExoCorsair (163)
8. Kjiptner (154)
9. PJK (151)
10. Kal El (145)
11. cmhardw (114)
12. Arakron (83)
13. Fred (81)
14. Inferno.Fighter.IV (78)
15. Hubdra (73)
16. sgowal (62)
17. dChan (43)
18. Cubinator (41)
19. Kare (33)
20. Rama (32)
20. Piotr (32)
22. Lt-UnReaL (30)
23. joey (28)
24. masterofthebass (27)
25. cin (25)
25. Me! (25)
27. David (22)
28. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
29. Gunnar (14)
30. MikeD (13)
31. gn17 (12)
32. Toojdwin (11)
32. AlexandertheGreat (11)
34. Richard (10)
34. tenderchkn (10)
36. chiperten (8)
37. MattS (3)
37. Hayzeus (3)
37. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
37. gavnasty (3)
37. longshot789 (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after the last competition (2007-17). Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-17 was the week that the Dutchies (Erik, myself and Rama) got 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. Erik got less than 50 points again so he is still below the 1000 points marker. We also hit a new high with 16 competitors!

*Results of competition 2007-17 (2007-06-04)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4)
2. Rama (7,14)
3. AvGalen (8,45)
4. masterofthebass (9,53)
5. Worms (10,01)
6. Inferno.Fighter.IV (10,55)
7. joey (12,19)

3x3x3
1. tsaoenator (13,05)
2. Erik (15,97)
3. Rama (18,4)
4. Kjiptner (22,51)
5. joey (23,12)
6. Jack (23,84)
7. masterofthebass (24,42)
8. AvGalen (24,69)
9. Cubinator (24,98)
10. Toojdwin (27,56)
11. Worms (27,77)
12. cin (28,4)
13. ExoCorsair (28,41)
14. Lt-UnReaL (28,61)
15. gavnasty (37,98)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (24,05)
2. Erik (34,32)
3. AvGalen (52,8)
4. Jack (62,7)
5. Cubinator (68,6)
6. masterofthebass (73,9)
7. Toojdwin (82,78)
8. Inferno.Fighter.IV (126,97)

4x4x4
1. Erik (63,03)
2. AvGalen (103,47)
3. masterofthebass (104,08)
4. Jack (117,78)
5. ExoCorsair (126,54)

5x5x5
1. Erik (123,61)
2. AvGalen (164,24)
3. ExoCorsair (165,58)
4. masterofthebass (174,02)
5. Toojdwin (231,11)

2x2x2_bf
1. Kjiptner (39,86)
2. cin (48,46)
3. joey (83,99)
4. AvGalen (87,5)
5. Rama (157,93)

3x3x3_bf
1. Toojdwin (171,16)
2. cin (187,32)
3. AvGalen (623,29)
4. Cubinator (DNF)
4. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-17 (2007-06-04)*

1. Erik (48)
2. AvGalen (46)
3. Rama (31)
4. Toojdwin (29)
5. masterofthebass (23)
6. Kjiptner (18)
6. ExoCorsair (18)
8. Cubinator (15)
9. Inferno.Fighter.IV (14)
10. joey (13)
11. Jack (11)
11. cin (11)
13. tsaoenator (9)
14. Worms (5)
15. gavnasty (3)
15. Lt-UnReaL (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-17 (2007-06-04)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (4,02)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Rama (7,14)
9. Piotr (7,56)
10. AvGalen (8,07)
11. gillesvdp (8,19)
12. Richard (9,49)
13. masterofthebass (9,53)
14. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
15. Worms (10,01)
16. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
17. Me! (10,91)
18. PJK (11,18)
19. Kare (11,37)
20. joey (12,19)
21. MikeD (12,56)
22. Arakron (13,8)
23. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (13,78)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. Rama (17,09)
10. gillesvdp (17,88)
11. PJK (18,63)
12. tenderchkn (18,87)
13. Kare (20,61)
14. sgowal (21,07)
15. David (21,23)
16. Richard (21,44)
17. Kjiptner (22,51)
18. joey (23,12)
19. Fred (23,28)
20. Jack (23,84)
21. masterofthebass (23,93)
22. Cubinator (24,14)
23. Me! (24,28)
24. AvGalen (24,69)
25. AlexandertheGreat (25,34)
26. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
27. Toojdwin (25,94)
28. Hubdra (26,39)
29. cin (26,99)
30. chiperten (27,04)
31. dChan (27,23)
32. Worms (27,77)
33. gn17 (27,9)
34. ExoCorsair (28,41)
35. Lt-UnReaL (28,61)
36. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
37. MikeD (30,78)
38. MattS (34,1)
39. longshot789 (35,97)
40. Arakron (36,6)
41. gavnasty (37,98)
42. Hayzeus (97,02)
43. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. gillesvdp (23,04)
2. Rama (24,05)
3. Erik (25,45)
4. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (25,88)
5. tsaoenator (27,58)
6. Piotr (37,28)
7. tenderchkn (41,18)
8. Fred (44,9)
9. Me! (47,66)
10. AvGalen (48,87)
11. AlexandertheGreat (49,2)
12. dChan (52,33)
13. David (53,04)
14. PJK (53,21)
15. Jack (62,7)
16. Hubdra (63,91)
17. Kjiptner (64,02)
18. Cubinator (68,6)
19. sgowal (69,52)
20. masterofthebass (73,9)
21. Toojdwin (82,78)
22. joey (82,91)
23. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
24. ExoCorsair (132,89)
25. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (59,08)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (83,82)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. gillesvdp (96)
9. AvGalen (97,66)
10. Kare (102,62)
11. masterofthebass (104,08)
12. dbeyer (107,23)
13. Fred (112,52)
14. ExoCorsair (112,66)
15. Kjiptner (115,36)
16. Jack (117,78)
17. sgowal (122,51)
18. Me! (123,44)
19. David (126,76)
20. Arakron (130,24)
21. joey (245,23)

5x5x5
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (108,56)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. ExoCorsair (157,45)
5. AvGalen (161,22)
6. masterofthebass (174,02)
7. dbeyer (174,4)
8. gillesvdp (181,18)
9. chiperten (197,07)
10. Richard (205,14)
11. Kare (210,08)
12. PJK (220,61)
13. Me! (226,25)
14. Toojdwin (231,11)
15. Arakron (253,53)
16. Hubdra (320,28)
17. Kjiptner (422,76)

2x2x2_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (17,09)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. Kjiptner (39,86)
6. cmhardw (43,68)
7. Kal El (44,14)
8. cin (48,46)
9. AvGalen (67,2)
10. MikeD (77,46)
11. joey (78,8)
12. masterofthebass (95,19)
13. Kare (105,97)
14. Rama (131,5)
15. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
16. ExoCorsair (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (68,89)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. dbeyer (142,66)
5. Erik (148,43)
6. gillesvdp (160,37)
7. Toojdwin (171,16)
8. cin (187,32)
9. Kal El (189,36)
10. PJK (350,09)
11. Cubinator (382,39)
12. Fred (431,61)
13. AvGalen (623,29)
14. Kjiptner (DNF)
14. joey (DNF)
14. Kare (DNF)
14. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (452,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Erik (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. cmhardw (1117,07)
2. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (1164)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-17 (2007-06-04)*

1. Erik (977)
2. AvGalen (602)
3. M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) (400)
4. tsaoenator (270)
5. gillesvdp (239)
6. ExoCorsair (181)
7. dbeyer (174)
8. Kjiptner (172)
9. PJK (151)
10. Kal El (145)
11. cmhardw (114)
12. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
13. Arakron (83)
14. Fred (81)
15. Hubdra (73)
16. Rama (63)
17. sgowal (62)
18. Cubinator (56)
19. masterofthebass (50)
20. dChan (43)
21. joey (41)
22. Toojdwin (40)
23. cin (36)
24. Kare (33)
24. Lt-UnReaL (33)
26. Piotr (32)
27. Me! (25)
28. David (22)
29. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
30. Gunnar (14)
31. MikeD (13)
32. gn17 (12)
33. Jack (11)
33. AlexandertheGreat (11)
35. tenderchkn (10)
35. Richard (10)
37. chiperten (8)
38. gavnasty (6)
39. Worms (5)
40. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
40. longshot789 (3)
40. Hayzeus (3)
40. MattS (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-18. Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-18 was the week that Erik broke 1000 points! And Mátyás decided to start competing again. If you look carefull at the results, you can see that a lot of World Records would have been broken!

*Results of competition 2007-18 (2007-06-11)*

2x2x2
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
2. Erik (4,46)
3. Worms (7,4)
4. PJK (7,82)
5. AvGalen (8,8)
6. Kjiptner (9,45)
7. masterofthebass (9,67)
8. Rama (9,92)
9. Jack (16,55)

3x3x3
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,9)
2. Erik (13,79)
3. Rama (17,2)
4. PJK (18,72)
5. Kjiptner (21,03)
6. masterofthebass (22,67)
7. Jack (24,37)
8. joey (25,99)
9. cin (26,22)
10. Worms (27,9)
11. Cubinator (28,34)
12. AvGalen (28,66)
13. ExoCorsair (29,24)
14. gavnasty (36,67)
15. adragast (39,92)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (22,66)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (24,71)
3. Erik (32,35)
4. PJK (46,5)
5. AvGalen (51,57)
6. masterofthebass (58,79)
7. Jack (61,47)
8. Kjiptner (65,24)
9. Cubinator (72,91)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
2. PJK (79,28)
3. masterofthebass (98,47)
4. Rama (104,97)
5. Kjiptner (109,06)
6. AvGalen (109,75)
7. Jack (113,84)
8. ExoCorsair (116,27)

5x5x5
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Erik (127,4)
3. AvGalen (162,31)
4. masterofthebass (165,46)
5. ExoCorsair (171,49)
6. Rama (181,11)
7. Jack (261,89)
8. Kjiptner (310,25)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
2. Kjiptner (54,59)
3. cin (58,1)
4. AvGalen (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (54,55)
2. Cubinator (235,63)
3. AvGalen (770,89)
4. Jack (DNF)
4. Kjiptner (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (394,99)
2. Cubinator (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (927,99)


*Ranking of competition 2007-18 (2007-06-11)*

1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (97)
2. Erik (34)
3. AvGalen (32)
4. Rama (28)
5. Jack (26)
5. Kjiptner (26)
7. masterofthebass (23)
8. PJK (19)
9. Cubinator (15)
10. ExoCorsair (12)
11. cin (11)
12. Worms (8)
13. joey (3)
13. gavnasty (3)
13. adragast (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-18 (2007-06-11)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Rama (7,14)
9. Worms (7,4)
10. Piotr (7,56)
11. PJK (7,82)
12. AvGalen (8,07)
13. gillesvdp (8,19)
14. Richard (9,49)
15. masterofthebass (9,53)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
17. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
18. Me! (10,91)
19. Kare (11,37)
20. joey (12,19)
21. MikeD (12,56)
22. Arakron (13,8)
23. Jack (16,55)
24. ExoCorsair (21,45)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,9)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
8. cmhardw (16,83)
9. Rama (17,09)
10. gillesvdp (17,88)
11. PJK (18,63)
12. tenderchkn (18,87)
13. Kare (20,61)
14. Kjiptner (21,03)
15. sgowal (21,07)
16. David (21,23)
17. Richard (21,44)
18. masterofthebass (22,67)
19. joey (23,12)
20. Fred (23,28)
21. Jack (23,84)
22. Cubinator (24,14)
23. Me! (24,28)
24. AvGalen (24,69)
25. AlexandertheGreat (25,34)
26. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
27. Toojdwin (25,94)
28. cin (26,22)
29. Hubdra (26,39)
30. chiperten (27,04)
31. dChan (27,23)
32. Worms (27,77)
33. gn17 (27,9)
34. ExoCorsair (28,41)
35. Lt-UnReaL (28,61)
36. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
37. MikeD (30,78)
38. MattS (34,1)
39. longshot789 (35,97)
40. Arakron (36,6)
41. gavnasty (36,67)
42. adragast (39,92)
43. Hayzeus (97,02)
44. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (22,66)
2. gillesvdp (23,04)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (24,71)
4. Erik (25,45)
5. tsaoenator (27,58)
6. Piotr (37,28)
7. tenderchkn (41,18)
8. Fred (44,9)
9. PJK (46,5)
10. Me! (47,66)
11. AvGalen (48,87)
12. AlexandertheGreat (49,2)
13. dChan (52,33)
14. David (53,04)
15. masterofthebass (58,79)
16. Jack (61,47)
17. Hubdra (63,91)
18. Kjiptner (64,02)
19. Cubinator (68,6)
20. sgowal (69,52)
21. Toojdwin (82,78)
22. joey (82,91)
23. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
24. ExoCorsair (132,89)
25. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (79,28)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. gillesvdp (96)
9. AvGalen (97,66)
10. masterofthebass (98,47)
11. Kare (102,62)
12. Rama (104,97)
13. dbeyer (107,23)
14. Kjiptner (109,06)
15. Fred (112,52)
16. ExoCorsair (112,66)
17. Jack (113,84)
18. sgowal (122,51)
19. Me! (123,44)
20. David (126,76)
21. Arakron (130,24)
22. joey (245,23)

5x5x5
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. ExoCorsair (157,45)
5. AvGalen (161,22)
6. masterofthebass (165,46)
7. dbeyer (174,4)
8. Rama (181,11)
9. gillesvdp (181,18)
10. chiperten (197,07)
11. Richard (205,14)
12. Kare (210,08)
13. PJK (220,61)
14. Me! (226,25)
15. Toojdwin (231,11)
16. Arakron (253,53)
17. Jack (261,89)
18. Kjiptner (310,25)
19. Hubdra (320,28)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. Kjiptner (39,86)
6. cmhardw (43,68)
7. Kal El (44,14)
8. cin (48,46)
9. AvGalen (67,2)
10. MikeD (77,46)
11. joey (78,8)
12. masterofthebass (95,19)
13. Kare (105,97)
14. Rama (131,5)
15. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
16. ExoCorsair (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (54,55)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. dbeyer (142,66)
5. Erik (148,43)
6. gillesvdp (160,37)
7. Toojdwin (171,16)
8. cin (187,32)
9. Kal El (189,36)
10. Cubinator (235,63)
11. PJK (350,09)
12. Fred (431,61)
13. AvGalen (623,29)
14. Jack (DNF)
14. Kjiptner (DNF)
14. joey (DNF)
14. Kare (DNF)
14. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (394,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Erik (DNF)
4. Cubinator (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (927,99)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-18 (2007-06-11)*

1. Erik (1011)
2. AvGalen (634)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (497)
4. tsaoenator (270)
5. gillesvdp (239)
6. Kjiptner (198)
7. ExoCorsair (193)
8. dbeyer (174)
9. PJK (170)
10. Kal El (145)
11. cmhardw (114)
12. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
13. Rama (91)
14. Arakron (83)
15. Fred (81)
16. Hubdra (73)
16. masterofthebass (73)
18. Cubinator (71)
19. sgowal (62)
20. cin (47)
21. joey (44)
22. dChan (43)
23. Toojdwin (40)
24. Jack (37)
25. Kare (33)
25. Lt-UnReaL (33)
27. Piotr (32)
28. Me! (25)
29. David (22)
30. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
31. Gunnar (14)
32. Worms (13)
32. MikeD (13)
34. gn17 (12)
35. AlexandertheGreat (11)
36. Richard (10)
36. tenderchkn (10)
38. gavnasty (9)
39. chiperten (8)
40. longshot789 (3)
40. Hayzeus (3)
40. MattS (3)
40. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
40. adragast (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-19. Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-19 was the week after the US Open and we had 3 new competitors! It was definately not everyones fastest week, but some had PB's.

*Results of competition 2007-19 (2007-06-18)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,99)
2. Worms (8,16)
3. Kjiptner (8,99)
4. Rama (9,38)
5. AvGalen (10,7)
6. Jack (19,66)
7. Mike Hughey (20,96)
8. ExoCorsair (23,61)
9. Kardak (39,58)

3x3x3
1. tsaoenator (13,37)
2. Erik (13,85)
3. Rama (16,74)
4. Kjiptner (21,81)
5. Jack (25,13)
6. Worms (25,77)
7. AvGalen (28,12)
8. edd5190 (28,64)
9. ExoCorsair (31,93)
10. Mike Hughey (38,32)
11. Kardak (63,62)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (27,19)
2. Erik (29,83)
3. tsaoenator (30,61)
4. AvGalen (52,14)
5. Jack (58,49)
6. edd5190 (75,26)
7. Mike Hughey (95,56)
8. ExoCorsair (127,96)

4x4x4
1. Erik (63,69)
2. Kjiptner (105,36)
3. Rama (105,91)
4. AvGalen (108,66)
5. Jack (113)
6. ExoCorsair (123,19)
7. Mike Hughey (194,59)

5x5x5
1. Erik (128,15)
2. Rama (159,76)
3. ExoCorsair (166,1)
4. AvGalen (169,82)
5. Kjiptner (265,95)
6. Jack (278,26)
7. Mike Hughey (279,91)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (39,38)
2. Kjiptner (42,19)
3. AvGalen (114,95)
4. Mike Hughey (155,81)
5. edd5190 (277,31)
6. ExoCorsair (DNF)
6. Jack (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (97,88)
2. Erik (155,39)
3. Mike Hughey (365,27)
4. AvGalen (557,05)
5. Jack (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-19 (2007-06-18)*

1. Erik (63)
2. Rama (40)
3. tsaoenator (34)
4. ExoCorsair (32)
5. Kjiptner (31)
6. AvGalen (26)
6. Mike Hughey (26)
6. Jack (26)
9. edd5190 (15)
10. Worms (9)
11. Kardak (5)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-19 (2007-06-18)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Rama (7,14)
9. Worms (7,4)
10. Piotr (7,56)
11. PJK (7,82)
12. AvGalen (8,07)
13. gillesvdp (8,19)
14. Richard (9,49)
15. masterofthebass (9,53)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
17. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
18. Me! (10,91)
19. Kare (11,37)
20. joey (12,19)
21. MikeD (12,56)
22. Arakron (13,8)
23. Jack (16,55)
24. Mike Hughey (20,96)
25. ExoCorsair (21,45)
26. Kardak (39,58)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,9)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Rama (16,74)
8. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
9. cmhardw (16,83)
10. gillesvdp (17,88)
11. PJK (18,63)
12. tenderchkn (18,87)
13. Kare (20,61)
14. Kjiptner (21,03)
15. sgowal (21,07)
16. David (21,23)
17. Richard (21,44)
18. masterofthebass (22,67)
19. joey (23,12)
20. Fred (23,28)
21. Jack (23,84)
22. Cubinator (24,14)
23. Me! (24,28)
24. AvGalen (24,69)
25. AlexandertheGreat (25,34)
26. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
27. Worms (25,77)
28. Toojdwin (25,94)
29. cin (26,22)
30. Hubdra (26,39)
31. chiperten (27,04)
32. dChan (27,23)
33. gn17 (27,9)
34. ExoCorsair (28,41)
35. Lt-UnReaL (28,61)
36. edd5190 (28,64)
37. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
38. MikeD (30,78)
39. MattS (34,1)
40. longshot789 (35,97)
41. Arakron (36,6)
42. gavnasty (36,67)
43. Mike Hughey (38,32)
44. adragast (39,92)
45. Kardak (63,62)
46. Hayzeus (97,02)
47. dbeyer (DNF)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (22,66)
2. gillesvdp (23,04)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (24,71)
4. Erik (25,45)
5. tsaoenator (27,58)
6. Piotr (37,28)
7. tenderchkn (41,18)
8. Fred (44,9)
9. PJK (46,5)
10. Me! (47,66)
11. AvGalen (48,87)
12. AlexandertheGreat (49,2)
13. dChan (52,33)
14. David (53,04)
15. Jack (58,49)
16. masterofthebass (58,79)
17. Hubdra (63,91)
18. Kjiptner (64,02)
19. Cubinator (68,6)
20. sgowal (69,52)
21. edd5190 (75,26)
22. Toojdwin (82,78)
23. joey (82,91)
24. Mike Hughey (95,56)
25. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
26. ExoCorsair (127,96)
27. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (79,28)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. gillesvdp (96)
9. AvGalen (97,66)
10. masterofthebass (98,47)
11. Kare (102,62)
12. Rama (104,97)
13. Kjiptner (105,36)
14. dbeyer (107,23)
15. Fred (112,52)
16. ExoCorsair (112,66)
17. Jack (113)
18. sgowal (122,51)
19. Me! (123,44)
20. David (126,76)
21. Arakron (130,24)
22. Mike Hughey (194,59)
23. joey (245,23)

5x5x5
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. ExoCorsair (157,45)
5. Rama (159,76)
6. AvGalen (161,22)
7. masterofthebass (165,46)
8. dbeyer (174,4)
9. gillesvdp (181,18)
10. chiperten (197,07)
11. Richard (205,14)
12. Kare (210,08)
13. PJK (220,61)
14. Me! (226,25)
15. Toojdwin (231,11)
16. Arakron (253,53)
17. Jack (261,89)
18. Kjiptner (265,95)
19. Mike Hughey (279,91)
20. Hubdra (320,28)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. Kjiptner (39,86)
6. cmhardw (43,68)
7. Kal El (44,14)
8. cin (48,46)
9. AvGalen (67,2)
10. MikeD (77,46)
11. joey (78,8)
12. masterofthebass (95,19)
13. Kare (105,97)
14. Rama (131,5)
15. Mike Hughey (155,81)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
17. edd5190 (277,31)
18. ExoCorsair (DNF)
18. Jack (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (54,55)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. dbeyer (142,66)
5. Erik (148,43)
6. gillesvdp (160,37)
7. Toojdwin (171,16)
8. cin (187,32)
9. Kal El (189,36)
10. Cubinator (235,63)
11. PJK (350,09)
12. Mike Hughey (365,27)
13. Fred (431,61)
14. AvGalen (557,05)
15. Kjiptner (DNF)
15. joey (DNF)
15. Kare (DNF)
15. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)
15. Jack (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (394,99)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Erik (DNF)
4. Cubinator (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (927,99)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-19 (2007-06-18)*

1. Erik (1074)
2. AvGalen (660)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (497)
4. tsaoenator (304)
5. gillesvdp (239)
6. Kjiptner (229)
7. ExoCorsair (225)
8. dbeyer (174)
9. PJK (170)
10. Kal El (145)
11. Rama (131)
12. cmhardw (114)
13. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
14. Arakron (83)
15. Fred (81)
16. masterofthebass (73)
16. Hubdra (73)
18. Cubinator (71)
19. Jack (63)
20. sgowal (62)
21. cin (47)
22. joey (44)
23. dChan (43)
24. Toojdwin (40)
25. Kare (33)
25. Lt-UnReaL (33)
27. Piotr (32)
28. Mike Hughey (26)
29. Me! (25)
30. David (22)
30. Worms (22)
32. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
33. edd5190 (15)
34. Gunnar (14)
35. MikeD (13)
36. gn17 (12)
37. AlexandertheGreat (11)
38. tenderchkn (10)
38. Richard (10)
40. gavnasty (9)
41. chiperten (8)
42. Kardak (5)
43. adragast (3)
43. longshot789 (3)
43. MattS (3)
43. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
43. Hayzeus (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-20. Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-20 was the week that we got 17 competitors (a new record). Maybe that was because Square-1 was added? Blindfolded is getting more popular also!


*Results of competition 2007-20 (2007-06-25)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,07)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (4,08)
3. AvGalen (8,72)
4. Worms (10,36)
5. Rama (10,56)
6. ExoCorsair (11,6)
7. edd5190 (15,57)
8. Jack (17,72)
9. Mike Hughey (17,73)
10. Speedanator (17,77)

3x3x3
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,88)
2. Erik (13,82)
3. tsaoenator (14,75)
4. Rama (17,2)
5. Kare (19,36)
6. Jack (23,58)
7. edd5190 (23,67)
8. joey (25,47)
9. Worms (25,75)
10. ExoCorsair (27,04)
11. AvGalen (27,9)
12. Mike Hughey (38,62)
13. Speedanator (40,03)
14. karthikputhraya (47,11)
15. dbeyer (55,31)
16. hait2 (58,35)

3x3x3_oh
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (21,9)
2. Rama (23,99)
3. Erik (29,06)
4. AvGalen (47,7)
5. edd5190 (47,9)
6. Kare (52,41)
7. Jack (54,29)
8. Mike Hughey (82,77)
9. joey (89,07)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (59,02)
2. Erik (69,78)
3. Rama (95,5)
4. Kare (97,75)
5. AvGalen (105,57)
6. Kjiptner (116,25)
7. Jack (116,97)
8. ExoCorsair (117,08)
9. Mike Hughey (155,17)
10. Speedanator (189,8)
11. edd5190 (222,67)

5x5x5
1. Erik (126,67)
2. ExoCorsair (148)
3. AvGalen (166,57)
4. Kare (223,6)
5. Mike Hughey (265,19)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (18,6)
2. Erik (37,59)
3. edd5190 (106,18)
4. AvGalen (111,39)
5. Rama (113,82)
6. Mike Hughey (129,22)
7. ExoCorsair (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,37)
2. tsaoenator (78)
3. Erik (126,56)
4. dbeyer (142,75)
5. hait2 (317,11)
6. Mike Hughey (344,1)
7. Jack (413,2)
8. AvGalen (559,45)
9. karthikputhraya (895,99)
10. joey (DNF)
10. edd5190 (DNF)
10. Rama (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (310,29)
2. Erik (DNF)
2. dbeyer (DNF)
2. Mike Hughey (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (606,99)
2. dbeyer (DNF)

square1
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (81,97)
3. Jack (110,5)
4. AvGalen (244,01)


*Ranking of competition 2007-20 (2007-06-25)*

1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (95)
2. Erik (64)
3. AvGalen (39)
4. Rama (31)
5. Jack (30)
6. ExoCorsair (29)
7. Mike Hughey (26)
8. edd5190 (21)
9. Kare (16)
10. tsaoenator (15)
10. joey (15)
12. karthikputhraya (11)
12. hait2 (11)
12. dbeyer (11)
15. Speedanator (9)
16. Worms (5)
17. Kjiptner (4)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-20 (2007-06-25)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Rama (7,14)
9. Worms (7,4)
10. Piotr (7,56)
11. PJK (7,82)
12. AvGalen (8,07)
13. gillesvdp (8,19)
14. Richard (9,49)
15. masterofthebass (9,53)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
17. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
18. Me! (10,91)
19. Kare (11,37)
20. ExoCorsair (11,6)
21. joey (12,19)
22. MikeD (12,56)
23. Arakron (13,8)
24. edd5190 (15,57)
25. Jack (16,55)
26. Mike Hughey (17,73)
27. Speedanator (17,77)
28. Kardak (39,58)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,88)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. Rama (16,74)
8. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
9. cmhardw (16,83)
10. gillesvdp (17,88)
11. PJK (18,63)
12. tenderchkn (18,87)
13. Kare (19,36)
14. Kjiptner (21,03)
15. sgowal (21,07)
16. David (21,23)
17. Richard (21,44)
18. masterofthebass (22,67)
19. joey (23,12)
20. Fred (23,28)
21. Jack (23,58)
22. edd5190 (23,67)
23. Cubinator (24,14)
24. Me! (24,28)
25. AvGalen (24,69)
26. AlexandertheGreat (25,34)
27. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
28. Worms (25,75)
29. Toojdwin (25,94)
30. cin (26,22)
31. Hubdra (26,39)
32. chiperten (27,04)
32. ExoCorsair (27,04)
34. dChan (27,23)
35. gn17 (27,9)
36. Lt-UnReaL (28,61)
37. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
38. MikeD (30,78)
39. MattS (34,1)
40. longshot789 (35,97)
41. Arakron (36,6)
42. gavnasty (36,67)
43. Mike Hughey (38,32)
44. adragast (39,92)
45. Speedanator (40,03)
46. karthikputhraya (47,11)
47. dbeyer (55,31)
48. hait2 (58,35)
49. Kardak (63,62)
50. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (21,9)
2. Rama (22,66)
3. gillesvdp (23,04)
4. Erik (25,45)
5. tsaoenator (27,58)
6. Piotr (37,28)
7. tenderchkn (41,18)
8. Fred (44,9)
9. PJK (46,5)
10. Me! (47,66)
11. AvGalen (47,7)
12. edd5190 (47,9)
13. AlexandertheGreat (49,2)
14. dChan (52,33)
15. Kare (52,41)
16. David (53,04)
17. Jack (54,29)
18. masterofthebass (58,79)
19. Hubdra (63,91)
20. Kjiptner (64,02)
21. Cubinator (68,6)
22. sgowal (69,52)
23. Mike Hughey (82,77)
24. Toojdwin (82,78)
25. joey (82,91)
26. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
27. ExoCorsair (127,96)
28. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
2. Erik (60,48)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (79,28)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. Rama (95,5)
9. gillesvdp (96)
10. AvGalen (97,66)
11. Kare (97,75)
12. masterofthebass (98,47)
13. Kjiptner (105,36)
14. dbeyer (107,23)
15. Fred (112,52)
16. ExoCorsair (112,66)
17. Jack (113)
18. sgowal (122,51)
19. Me! (123,44)
20. David (126,76)
21. Arakron (130,24)
22. Mike Hughey (155,17)
23. Speedanator (189,8)
24. edd5190 (222,67)
25. joey (245,23)

5x5x5
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. ExoCorsair (148)
5. Rama (159,76)
6. AvGalen (161,22)
7. masterofthebass (165,46)
8. dbeyer (174,4)
9. gillesvdp (181,18)
10. chiperten (197,07)
11. Richard (205,14)
12. Kare (210,08)
13. PJK (220,61)
14. Me! (226,25)
15. Toojdwin (231,11)
16. Arakron (253,53)
17. Jack (261,89)
18. Mike Hughey (265,19)
19. Kjiptner (265,95)
20. Hubdra (320,28)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. Kjiptner (39,86)
6. cmhardw (43,68)
7. Kal El (44,14)
8. cin (48,46)
9. AvGalen (67,2)
10. MikeD (77,46)
11. joey (78,8)
12. masterofthebass (95,19)
13. Kare (105,97)
14. edd5190 (106,18)
15. Rama (113,82)
16. Mike Hughey (129,22)
17. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
18. ExoCorsair (DNF)
18. Jack (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Erik (126,56)
5. dbeyer (142,66)
6. gillesvdp (160,37)
7. Toojdwin (171,16)
8. cin (187,32)
9. Kal El (189,36)
10. Cubinator (235,63)
11. hait2 (317,11)
12. Mike Hughey (344,1)
13. PJK (350,09)
14. Jack (413,2)
15. Fred (431,61)
16. AvGalen (557,05)
17. karthikputhraya (895,99)
18. Kjiptner (DNF)
18. joey (DNF)
18. Kare (DNF)
18. edd5190 (DNF)
18. Rama (DNF)
18. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (310,29)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Erik (DNF)
4. Cubinator (DNF)
4. Mike Hughey (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (606,99)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)

square1
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (81,97)
3. Jack (110,5)
4. AvGalen (244,01)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-20 (2007-06-25)*
1. Erik (1138)
2. AvGalen (699)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (592)
4. tsaoenator (319)
5. ExoCorsair (254)
6. gillesvdp (239)
7. Kjiptner (233)
8. dbeyer (185)
9. PJK (170)
10. Rama (162)
11. Kal El (145)
12. cmhardw (114)
13. Jack (93)
14. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
15. Arakron (83)
16. Fred (81)
17. Hubdra (73)
17. masterofthebass (73)
19. Cubinator (71)
20. sgowal (62)
21. joey (59)
22. Mike Hughey (52)
23. Kare (49)
24. cin (47)
25. dChan (43)
26. Toojdwin (40)
27. edd5190 (36)
28. Lt-UnReaL (33)
29. Piotr (32)
30. Worms (27)
31. Me! (25)
32. David (22)
33. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
34. Gunnar (14)
35. MikeD (13)
36. gn17 (12)
37. AlexandertheGreat (11)
37. karthikputhraya (11)
37. hait2 (11)
40. Richard (10)
40. tenderchkn (10)
42. gavnasty (9)
42. Speedanator (9)
44. chiperten (8)
45. Kardak (5)
46. MattS (3)
46. adragast (3)
46. Hayzeus (3)
46. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
46. longshot789 (3)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-21. Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-21 was the week that we got 24 competitors (an absolute new record, 17 was the most so far.). Maybe that was because Magic was added? All 4 blindfolded events were won by a different person this week.


*Results of competition 2007-21 (2007-07-02)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,15)
2. Richard (7,52)
3. masterofthebass (7,83)
4. Worms (8,55)
5. AvGalen (9,07)
6. sgowal (9,67)
7. joey (11,22)
8. Lawrence (13,18)
9. Mike Hughey (14,3)
10. Jack (14,55)
11. edd5190 (15,26)
12. ExoCorsair (16,02)
13. Speedanator (17,49)

3x3x3
1. Erik (13,1)
2. tsaoenator (13,98)
3. PJK (16,1)
4. Rama (17,62)
5. HelloiamChow (17,71)
6. Richard (18,86)
7. edd5190 (20,57)
8. dbeyer (21,58)
9. masterofthebass (22,01)
10. joey (22,93)
11. sgowal (23,04)
12. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
13. Jack (24,82)
14. Worms (24,88)
15. AvGalen (25,72)
16. Hubdra (29,77)
17. ExoCorsair (30,63)
18. Mike Hughey (38,83)
19. karthikputhraya (40,02)
20. Speedanator (44,2)
21. hait2 (48,79)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (23,08)
2. Erik (28,67)
3. tsaoenator (29,25)
4. HelloiamChow (31,79)
5. AvGalen (43,56)
6. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
7. PJK (48,05)
8. Jack (48,33)
9. edd5190 (48,94)
10. masterofthebass (62,5)
11. sgowal (69,21)
12. joey (78,05)
13. Mike Hughey (91,5)
14. ExoCorsair (128,21)

4x4x4
1. Erik (58,99)
2. masterofthebass (98,05)
3. Kjiptner (98,22)
4. AvGalen (99,61)
5. HelloiamChow (107,48)
6. Jack (110,68)
7. Mike Hughey (157,72)
8. sgowal (162,79)
9. edd5190 (224,82)

5x5x5
1. Erik (124,66)
2. ExoCorsair (154,61)
3. AvGalen (160)
4. masterofthebass (165,54)
5. dbeyer (193,65)
6. Mike Hughey (261,07)
7. Hubdra (262,5)
8. Jack (283,3)
9. joey (356,4)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (36,39)
2. joey (59,16)
3. masterofthebass (65,05)
4. Mike Hughey (74,57)
5. AvGalen (124,61)
6. ExoCorsair (DNF)
6. Jack (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (98,94)
2. dbeyer (137,83)
3. Erik (139,64)
4. edd5190 (209,77)
5. Mike Hughey (256,83)
6. AvGalen (543,9)
7. hait2 (DNF)
7. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
7. joey (DNF)
7. masterofthebass (DNF)
7. Jack (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mike Hughey (3822,73)
2. dbeyer (DNF)
2. Jack (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Toojdwin (2012,52)
2. dbeyer (DNF)

square1
1. Erik (66,88)
2. masterofthebass (88,4)
3. sgowal (94,99)
4. Jack (111,41)
5. AvGalen (147,29)

Magic
1. Erik (1,12)
2. sgowal (1,52)
3. Worms (1,59)
4. masterofthebass (1,88)
5. Jack (2,01)
6. AvGalen (2,05)
7. PJK (2,33)
8. ExoCorsair (2,43)
9. Rama (3,3)


*Ranking of competition 2007-21 (2007-07-02)*

1. Erik (79)
2. masterofthebass (46)
3. Mike Hughey (37)
3. AvGalen (37)
5. tsaoenator (33)
6. Jack (31)
7. ExoCorsair (30)
8. sgowal (25)
9. joey (22)
10. edd5190 (21)
10. Toojdwin (21)
12. dbeyer (16)
13. AlexandertheGreat (15)
14. Rama (14)
15. PJK (12)
16. HelloiamChow (11)
16. hait2 (11)
18. Richard (9)
18. Kjiptner (9)
20. Hubdra (8)
21. Worms (7)
22. Speedanator (5)
23. karthikputhraya (3)
24. Lawrence (2)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-21 (2007-07-02)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Rama (7,14)
9. Worms (7,4)
10. Richard (7,52)
11. Piotr (7,56)
12. PJK (7,82)
13. masterofthebass (7,83)
14. AvGalen (8,07)
15. gillesvdp (8,19)
16. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
17. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
18. Me! (10,91)
19. joey (11,22)
20. Kare (11,37)
21. ExoCorsair (11,6)
22. MikeD (12,56)
23. Lawrence (13,18)
24. Arakron (13,8)
25. Mike Hughey (14,3)
26. Jack (14,55)
27. edd5190 (15,26)
28. Speedanator (17,49)
29. Kardak (39,58)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,6)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,88)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. PJK (16,1)
8. Rama (16,74)
9. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
10. cmhardw (16,83)
11. HelloiamChow (17,71)
12. gillesvdp (17,88)
13. Richard (18,86)
14. tenderchkn (18,87)
15. Kare (19,36)
16. edd5190 (20,57)
17. Kjiptner (21,03)
18. sgowal (21,07)
19. David (21,23)
20. dbeyer (21,58)
21. masterofthebass (22,01)
22. joey (22,93)
23. Fred (23,28)
24. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
25. Jack (23,58)
26. Cubinator (24,14)
27. Me! (24,28)
28. AvGalen (24,69)
29. Worms (24,88)
30. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
31. Toojdwin (25,94)
32. cin (26,22)
33. Hubdra (26,39)
34. chiperten (27,04)
34. ExoCorsair (27,04)
36. dChan (27,23)
37. gn17 (27,9)
38. Lt-UnReaL (28,61)
39. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
40. MikeD (30,78)
41. MattS (34,1)
42. longshot789 (35,97)
43. Arakron (36,6)
44. gavnasty (36,67)
45. Mike Hughey (38,32)
46. adragast (39,92)
47. karthikputhraya (40,02)
48. Speedanator (40,03)
49. hait2 (48,79)
50. Kardak (63,62)
51. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (21,9)
2. Rama (22,66)
3. gillesvdp (23,04)
4. Erik (25,45)
5. tsaoenator (27,58)
6. HelloiamChow (31,79)
7. Piotr (37,28)
8. tenderchkn (41,18)
9. AvGalen (43,56)
10. Fred (44,9)
11. PJK (46,5)
12. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
13. Me! (47,66)
14. edd5190 (47,9)
15. Jack (48,33)
16. dChan (52,33)
17. Kare (52,41)
18. David (53,04)
19. masterofthebass (58,79)
20. Hubdra (63,91)
21. Kjiptner (64,02)
22. Cubinator (68,6)
23. sgowal (69,21)
24. joey (78,05)
25. Mike Hughey (82,77)
26. Toojdwin (82,78)
27. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
28. ExoCorsair (127,96)
29. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
2. Erik (58,99)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (79,28)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. Rama (95,5)
9. gillesvdp (96)
10. AvGalen (97,66)
11. Kare (97,75)
12. masterofthebass (98,05)
13. Kjiptner (98,22)
14. dbeyer (107,23)
15. HelloiamChow (107,48)
16. Jack (110,68)
17. Fred (112,52)
18. ExoCorsair (112,66)
19. sgowal (122,51)
20. Me! (123,44)
21. David (126,76)
22. Arakron (130,24)
23. Mike Hughey (155,17)
24. Speedanator (189,8)
25. edd5190 (222,67)
26. joey (245,23)

5x5x5
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. ExoCorsair (148)
5. Rama (159,76)
6. AvGalen (160)
7. masterofthebass (165,46)
8. dbeyer (174,4)
9. gillesvdp (181,18)
10. chiperten (197,07)
11. Richard (205,14)
12. Kare (210,08)
13. PJK (220,61)
14. Me! (226,25)
15. Toojdwin (231,11)
16. Arakron (253,53)
17. Mike Hughey (261,07)
18. Jack (261,89)
19. Hubdra (262,5)
20. Kjiptner (265,95)
21. joey (356,4)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. Kjiptner (39,86)
6. cmhardw (43,68)
7. Kal El (44,14)
8. cin (48,46)
9. joey (59,16)
10. masterofthebass (65,05)
11. AvGalen (67,2)
12. Mike Hughey (74,57)
13. MikeD (77,46)
14. Kare (105,97)
15. edd5190 (106,18)
16. Rama (113,82)
17. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
18. ExoCorsair (DNF)
18. Jack (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Erik (126,56)
5. dbeyer (137,83)
6. gillesvdp (160,37)
7. Toojdwin (171,16)
8. cin (187,32)
9. Kal El (189,36)
10. edd5190 (209,77)
11. Cubinator (235,63)
12. Mike Hughey (256,83)
13. hait2 (317,11)
14. PJK (350,09)
15. Jack (413,2)
16. Fred (431,61)
17. AvGalen (543,9)
18. karthikputhraya (895,99)
19. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
19. Kjiptner (DNF)
19. joey (DNF)
19. masterofthebass (DNF)
19. Kare (DNF)
19. Rama (DNF)
19. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (310,29)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Mike Hughey (3822,73)
5. Erik (DNF)
5. Cubinator (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (606,99)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)
4. Toojdwin (2012,52)

square1
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (66,88)
3. masterofthebass (88,4)
4. sgowal (94,99)
5. Jack (110,5)
6. AvGalen (147,29)

Magic
1. Erik (1,12)
2. sgowal (1,52)
3. Worms (1,59)
4. masterofthebass (1,88)
5. Jack (2,01)
6. AvGalen (2,05)
7. PJK (2,33)
8. ExoCorsair (2,43)
9. Rama (3,3)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-21 (2007-07-02)*

1. Erik (1217)
2. AvGalen (736)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (592)
4. tsaoenator (352)
5. ExoCorsair (284)
6. Kjiptner (242)
7. gillesvdp (239)
8. dbeyer (201)
9. PJK (182)
10. Rama (176)
11. Kal El (145)
12. Jack (124)
13. masterofthebass (119)
14. cmhardw (114)
15. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
16. Mike Hughey (89)
17. sgowal (87)
18. Arakron (83)
19. Fred (81)
19. Hubdra (81)
19. joey (81)
22. Cubinator (71)
23. Toojdwin (61)
24. edd5190 (57)
25. Kare (49)
26. cin (47)
27. dChan (43)
28. Worms (34)
29. Lt-UnReaL (33)
30. Piotr (32)
31. AlexandertheGreat (26)
32. Me! (25)
33. David (22)
33. hait2 (22)
35. Richard (19)
36. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
37. Gunnar (14)
37. karthikputhraya (14)
37. Speedanator (14)
40. MikeD (13)
41. gn17 (12)
42. HelloiamChow (11)
43. tenderchkn (10)
44. gavnasty (9)
45. chiperten (8)
46. Kardak (5)
47. longshot789 (3)
47. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
47. Hayzeus (3)
47. MattS (3)
47. adragast (3)
52. Lawrence (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-22. Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-22 was the week that we had a new winner: masterofthebass. He is now among other great cubers like Erik, Kal El, Mátyás Kuti and gillesvdp. Mike Hughey and myself have to be satisfied with our 3rd and 2nd places again.


*Results of competition 2007-22 (2007-07-09)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,42)
2. sgowal (7,22)
3. Jack (8,53)
4. PJK (8,8)
5. masterofthebass (8,94)
6. AvGalen (9,09)
7. joey (11,66)
8. ExoCorsair (12,97)
9. Mike Hughey (13,27)
10. hdskull (16,82)
11. Speedanator (17,79)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,41)
2. tsaoenator (15,03)
3. PJK (17,74)
4. sgowal (19,43)
5. Jack (22,29)
6. masterofthebass (22,71)
7. Hubdra (24)
8. Kyashan (24,01)
9. joey (24,09)
10. Worms (25,57)
11. Toojdwin (25,61)
12. Lt-UnReaL (27,2)
13. ExoCorsair (28,04)
14. hdskull (29,14)
15. AvGalen (30,08)
16. Mike Hughey (38,25)
17. Speedanator (39,75)
18. hait2 (48,05)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (24,38)
2. gillesvdp (25,23)
3. Erik (33,54)
4. PJK (45,44)
5. Jack (47,09)
6. AvGalen (49,82)
7. hdskull (56,35)
8. masterofthebass (64,22)
9. Toojdwin (73,47)
10. Mike Hughey (85,01)
11. joey (85,47)

4x4x4
1. PJK (81,73)
2. masterofthebass (93,02)
3. Jack (102,07)
4. AvGalen (107,02)
5. ExoCorsair (117,59)
6. Mike Hughey (165,73)
7. hdskull (346,83)

5x5x5
1. ExoCorsair (151,66)
2. masterofthebass (155,59)
3. AvGalen (202,77)
4. Jack (225,62)
5. Mike Hughey (260,86)
6. joey (326,49)

2x2x2_bf
1. masterofthebass (77,52)
2. joey (83,16)
3. AvGalen (132,41)
4. Mike Hughey (139,9)
5. Jack (145,11)
6. ExoCorsair (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. tsaoenator (82,41)
2. Toojdwin (142,75)
3. joey (199,22)
4. PJK (216,48)
5. Mike Hughey (251,13)
6. Jack (385)
7. hait2 (DNF)
7. masterofthebass (DNF)
7. AvGalen (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mike Hughey (2674,44)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mike Hughey (DNF)

square1
1. Erik (69,34)
2. masterofthebass (103,22)
3. AvGalen (138,44)

Magic
1. Worms (1,5)
2. ExoCorsair (1,87)
3. masterofthebass (1,89)
4. Kyashan (2,42)
5. AvGalen (2,52)


*Ranking of competition 2007-22 (2007-07-09)*

1. masterofthebass (58)
2. AvGalen (42)
3. Mike Hughey (37)
4. Erik (35)
5. Jack (34)
6. ExoCorsair (33)
7. PJK (32)
8. tsaoenator (25)
9. joey (22)
10. Toojdwin (15)
11. hdskull (13)
12. hait2 (11)
13. Rama (10)
14. gillesvdp (9)
14. sgowal (9)
16. Worms (7)
17. Speedanator (5)
18. Kyashan (4)
19. Hubdra (3)
19. Lt-UnReaL (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-22 (2007-07-09)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. sgowal (6,93)
6. Kjiptner (6,97)
7. Kal El (6,98)
8. Rama (7,14)
9. Worms (7,4)
10. Richard (7,52)
11. Piotr (7,56)
12. PJK (7,82)
13. masterofthebass (7,83)
14. AvGalen (8,07)
15. gillesvdp (8,19)
16. Jack (8,53)
17. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
18. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
19. Me! (10,91)
20. joey (11,22)
21. Kare (11,37)
22. ExoCorsair (11,6)
23. MikeD (12,56)
24. Lawrence (13,18)
25. Mike Hughey (13,27)
26. Arakron (13,8)
27. edd5190 (15,26)
28. hdskull (16,82)
29. Speedanator (17,49)
30. Kardak (39,58)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,41)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,88)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. PJK (16,1)
8. Rama (16,74)
9. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
10. cmhardw (16,83)
11. HelloiamChow (17,71)
12. gillesvdp (17,88)
13. Richard (18,86)
14. tenderchkn (18,87)
15. Kare (19,36)
16. sgowal (19,43)
17. edd5190 (20,57)
18. Kjiptner (21,03)
19. David (21,23)
20. dbeyer (21,58)
21. masterofthebass (22,01)
22. Jack (22,29)
23. joey (22,93)
24. Fred (23,28)
25. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
26. Hubdra (24)
27. Kyashan (24,01)
28. Cubinator (24,14)
29. Me! (24,28)
30. AvGalen (24,69)
31. Worms (24,88)
32. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
33. Toojdwin (25,61)
34. cin (26,22)
35. chiperten (27,04)
35. ExoCorsair (27,04)
37. Lt-UnReaL (27,2)
38. dChan (27,23)
39. gn17 (27,9)
40. hdskull (29,14)
41. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
42. MikeD (30,78)
43. MattS (34,1)
44. longshot789 (35,97)
45. Arakron (36,6)
46. gavnasty (36,67)
47. Mike Hughey (38,25)
48. Speedanator (39,75)
49. adragast (39,92)
50. karthikputhraya (40,02)
51. hait2 (48,05)
52. Kardak (63,62)
53. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (21,9)
2. Rama (22,66)
3. gillesvdp (23,04)
4. Erik (25,45)
5. tsaoenator (27,58)
6. HelloiamChow (31,79)
7. Piotr (37,28)
8. tenderchkn (41,18)
9. AvGalen (43,56)
10. Fred (44,9)
11. PJK (45,44)
12. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
13. Jack (47,09)
14. Me! (47,66)
15. edd5190 (47,9)
16. dChan (52,33)
17. Kare (52,41)
18. David (53,04)
19. hdskull (56,35)
20. masterofthebass (58,79)
21. Hubdra (63,91)
22. Kjiptner (64,02)
23. Cubinator (68,6)
24. sgowal (69,21)
25. Toojdwin (73,47)
26. joey (78,05)
27. Mike Hughey (82,77)
28. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
29. ExoCorsair (127,96)
30. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
2. Erik (58,99)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (79,28)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. masterofthebass (93,02)
9. Rama (95,5)
10. gillesvdp (96)
11. AvGalen (97,66)
12. Kare (97,75)
13. Kjiptner (98,22)
14. Jack (102,07)
15. dbeyer (107,23)
16. HelloiamChow (107,48)
17. Fred (112,52)
18. ExoCorsair (112,66)
19. sgowal (122,51)
20. Me! (123,44)
21. David (126,76)
22. Arakron (130,24)
23. Mike Hughey (155,17)
24. Speedanator (189,8)
25. edd5190 (222,67)
26. joey (245,23)
27. hdskull (346,83)

5x5x5
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. ExoCorsair (148)
5. masterofthebass (155,59)
6. Rama (159,76)
7. AvGalen (160)
8. dbeyer (174,4)
9. gillesvdp (181,18)
10. chiperten (197,07)
11. Richard (205,14)
12. Kare (210,08)
13. PJK (220,61)
14. Jack (225,62)
15. Me! (226,25)
16. Toojdwin (231,11)
17. Arakron (253,53)
18. Mike Hughey (260,86)
19. Hubdra (262,5)
20. Kjiptner (265,95)
21. joey (326,49)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. Kjiptner (39,86)
6. cmhardw (43,68)
7. Kal El (44,14)
8. cin (48,46)
9. joey (59,16)
10. masterofthebass (65,05)
11. AvGalen (67,2)
12. Mike Hughey (74,57)
13. MikeD (77,46)
14. Kare (105,97)
15. edd5190 (106,18)
16. Rama (113,82)
17. Jack (145,11)
18. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
19. ExoCorsair (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. Erik (126,56)
5. dbeyer (137,83)
6. Toojdwin (142,75)
7. gillesvdp (160,37)
8. cin (187,32)
9. Kal El (189,36)
10. joey (199,22)
11. edd5190 (209,77)
12. PJK (216,48)
13. Cubinator (235,63)
14. Mike Hughey (251,13)
15. hait2 (317,11)
16. Jack (385)
17. Fred (431,61)
18. AvGalen (543,9)
19. karthikputhraya (895,99)
20. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
20. Kjiptner (DNF)
20. masterofthebass (DNF)
20. Kare (DNF)
20. Rama (DNF)
20. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (310,29)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Mike Hughey (2674,44)
5. Erik (DNF)
5. Cubinator (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (606,99)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)
4. Toojdwin (2012,52)
5. Mike Hughey (DNF)

square1
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (66,88)
3. masterofthebass (88,4)
4. sgowal (94,99)
5. Jack (110,5)
6. AvGalen (138,44)

Magic
1. Erik (1,12)
2. Worms (1,5)
3. sgowal (1,52)
4. ExoCorsair (1,87)
5. masterofthebass (1,88)
6. Jack (2,01)
7. AvGalen (2,05)
8. PJK (2,33)
9. Kyashan (2,42)
10. Rama (3,3)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-22 (2007-07-09)*

1. Erik (1252)
2. AvGalen (778)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (592)
4. tsaoenator (377)
5. ExoCorsair (317)
6. gillesvdp (248)
7. Kjiptner (242)
8. PJK (214)
9. dbeyer (201)
10. Rama (186)
11. masterofthebass (177)
12. Jack (158)
13. Kal El (145)
14. Mike Hughey (126)
15. cmhardw (114)
16. joey (103)
17. sgowal (96)
18. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
19. Hubdra (84)
20. Arakron (83)
21. Fred (81)
22. Toojdwin (76)
23. Cubinator (71)
24. edd5190 (57)
25. Kare (49)
26. cin (47)
27. dChan (43)
28. Worms (41)
29. Lt-UnReaL (36)
30. hait2 (33)
31. Piotr (32)
32. AlexandertheGreat (26)
33. Me! (25)
34. David (22)
35. Richard (19)
35. Speedanator (19)
37. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
38. karthikputhraya (14)
38. Gunnar (14)
40. hdskull (13)
40. MikeD (13)
42. gn17 (12)
43. HelloiamChow (11)
44. tenderchkn (10)
45. gavnasty (9)
46. chiperten (8)
47. Kardak (5)
48. Kyashan (4)
49. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
49. Hayzeus (3)
49. MattS (3)
49. adragast (3)
49. longshot789 (3)
54. Lawrence (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 16, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-23. Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-23 was the 2nd week in a row that masterofthebass won. Should Erik and Mátyás be worried now? Erik and I were 3rd and 2nd.


*Results of competition 2007-23 (2007-07-16)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (5,47)
2. Richard (6,62)
3. PJK (7,9)
4. AvGalen (8,44)
5. Jack (8,46)
6. Kjiptner (8,8)
7. masterofthebass (8,84)
8. joey (9,61)
9. Mike Hughey (12,34)
10. ExoCorsair (12,75)
11. hdskull (14,67)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,92)
2. gillesvdp (16,94)
3. PJK (17,87)
4. Kjiptner (18,94)
5. Richard (21,62)
6. Jack (22,83)
7. masterofthebass (22,91)
8. joey (23,02)
9. AvGalen (25,54)
10. ExoCorsair (26,87)
11. hdskull (27,1)
12. Lt-UnReaL (32,24)
13. Mike Hughey (38,31)
14. Sturkman11 (39)
15. hait2 (46,28)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (23,34)
2. gillesvdp (25,94)
3. Erik (31,8)
4. Jack (42,44)
5. PJK (44,88)
6. AvGalen (46,82)
7. masterofthebass (52,01)
8. Richard (56,59)
9. hdskull (56,77)
10. Kjiptner (60,58)
11. joey (77,83)
12. Mike Hughey (84,58)

4x4x4
1. PJK (79,51)
2. Richard (97,25)
3. masterofthebass (98,19)
4. AvGalen (100,04)
5. Jack (102,66)
6. ExoCorsair (107,61)
7. Kjiptner (109,63)
8. Mike Hughey (142,66)

5x5x5
1. ExoCorsair (155,53)
2. masterofthebass (156,24)
3. AvGalen (165,76)
4. Jack (195,89)
5. Mike Hughey (241,31)
6. joey (303,67)

2x2x2_bf
1. masterofthebass (42,43)
2. Erik (48,8)
3. joey (50,43)
4. Kjiptner (57,02)
5. Jack (66,21)
6. Mike Hughey (79,03)
7. ExoCorsair (91,2)
8. AvGalen (94,52)

3x3x3_bf
1. gillesvdp (114,82)
2. PJK (197,94)
3. Mike Hughey (212,86)
4. joey (216,13)
5. hait2 (226,99)
6. masterofthebass (DNF)
6. Erik (DNF)
6. Jack (DNF)
6. AvGalen (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mike Hughey (2015,56)

square1
1. Erik (54,36)
2. masterofthebass (98,36)
3. AvGalen (107,21)
4. Jack (109,23)
5. Richard (111,21)
6. PJK (160,1)

Magic
1. masterofthebass (1,49)
2. AvGalen (1,79)
3. Kjiptner (2,49)
4. ExoCorsair (2,57)


*Ranking of competition 2007-23 (2007-07-16)*
1. masterofthebass (59)
2. AvGalen (44)
3. Erik (43)
4. PJK (39)
5. Mike Hughey (37)
6. gillesvdp (34)
7. ExoCorsair (31)
8. Jack (30)
9. Richard (27)
10. Kjiptner (23)
11. joey (22)
12. hait2 (11)
13. Rama (10)
14. hdskull (9)
15. Sturkman11 (3)
15. Lt-UnReaL (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-23 (2007-07-16)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
3. Gunnar (5,51)
4. tsaoenator (6,05)
5. Richard (6,62)
6. sgowal (6,93)
7. Kjiptner (6,97)
8. Kal El (6,98)
9. Rama (7,14)
10. Worms (7,4)
11. Piotr (7,56)
12. PJK (7,82)
13. masterofthebass (7,83)
14. AvGalen (8,07)
15. gillesvdp (8,19)
16. Jack (8,46)
17. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
18. joey (9,61)
19. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
20. Me! (10,91)
21. Kare (11,37)
22. ExoCorsair (11,6)
23. Mike Hughey (12,34)
24. MikeD (12,56)
25. Lawrence (13,18)
26. Arakron (13,8)
27. hdskull (14,67)
28. edd5190 (15,26)
29. Speedanator (17,49)
30. Kardak (39,58)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,41)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,88)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Piotr (15,63)
7. PJK (16,1)
8. Rama (16,74)
9. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
10. cmhardw (16,83)
11. gillesvdp (16,94)
12. HelloiamChow (17,71)
13. Richard (18,86)
14. tenderchkn (18,87)
15. Kjiptner (18,94)
16. Kare (19,36)
17. sgowal (19,43)
18. edd5190 (20,57)
19. David (21,23)
20. dbeyer (21,58)
21. masterofthebass (22,01)
22. Jack (22,29)
23. joey (22,93)
24. Fred (23,28)
25. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
26. Hubdra (24)
27. Kyashan (24,01)
28. Cubinator (24,14)
29. Me! (24,28)
30. AvGalen (24,69)
31. Worms (24,88)
32. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
33. Toojdwin (25,61)
34. cin (26,22)
35. ExoCorsair (26,87)
36. chiperten (27,04)
37. hdskull (27,1)
38. Lt-UnReaL (27,2)
39. dChan (27,23)
40. gn17 (27,9)
41. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
42. MikeD (30,78)
43. MattS (34,1)
44. longshot789 (35,97)
45. Arakron (36,6)
46. gavnasty (36,67)
47. Mike Hughey (38,25)
48. Sturkman11 (39)
49. Speedanator (39,75)
50. adragast (39,92)
51. karthikputhraya (40,02)
52. hait2 (46,28)
53. Kardak (63,62)
54. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (21,9)
2. Rama (22,66)
3. gillesvdp (23,04)
4. Erik (25,45)
5. tsaoenator (27,58)
6. HelloiamChow (31,79)
7. Piotr (37,28)
8. tenderchkn (41,18)
9. Jack (42,44)
10. AvGalen (43,56)
11. PJK (44,88)
12. Fred (44,9)
13. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
14. Me! (47,66)
15. edd5190 (47,9)
16. masterofthebass (52,01)
17. dChan (52,33)
18. Kare (52,41)
19. David (53,04)
20. hdskull (56,35)
21. Richard (56,59)
22. Kjiptner (60,58)
23. Hubdra (63,91)
24. Cubinator (68,6)
25. sgowal (69,21)
26. Toojdwin (73,47)
27. joey (77,83)
28. Mike Hughey (82,77)
29. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
30. ExoCorsair (127,96)
31. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
2. Erik (58,99)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (79,28)
7. tsaoenator (87,29)
8. masterofthebass (93,02)
9. Rama (95,5)
10. gillesvdp (96)
11. Richard (97,25)
12. AvGalen (97,66)
13. Kare (97,75)
14. Kjiptner (98,22)
15. Jack (102,07)
16. dbeyer (107,23)
17. HelloiamChow (107,48)
18. ExoCorsair (107,61)
19. Fred (112,52)
20. sgowal (122,51)
21. Me! (123,44)
22. David (126,76)
23. Arakron (130,24)
24. Mike Hughey (142,66)
25. Speedanator (189,8)
26. edd5190 (222,67)
27. joey (245,23)
28. hdskull (346,83)

5x5x5
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. ExoCorsair (148)
5. masterofthebass (155,59)
6. Rama (159,76)
7. AvGalen (160)
8. dbeyer (174,4)
9. gillesvdp (181,18)
10. Jack (195,89)
11. chiperten (197,07)
12. Richard (205,14)
13. Kare (210,08)
14. PJK (220,61)
15. Me! (226,25)
16. Toojdwin (231,11)
17. Mike Hughey (241,31)
18. Arakron (253,53)
19. Hubdra (262,5)
20. Kjiptner (265,95)
21. joey (303,67)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. Kjiptner (39,86)
6. masterofthebass (42,43)
7. cmhardw (43,68)
8. Kal El (44,14)
9. cin (48,46)
10. joey (50,43)
11. Jack (66,21)
12. AvGalen (67,2)
13. Mike Hughey (74,57)
14. MikeD (77,46)
15. ExoCorsair (91,2)
16. Kare (105,97)
17. edd5190 (106,18)
18. Rama (113,82)
19. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. gillesvdp (114,82)
5. Erik (126,56)
6. dbeyer (137,83)
7. Toojdwin (142,75)
8. cin (187,32)
9. Kal El (189,36)
10. PJK (197,94)
11. joey (199,22)
12. edd5190 (209,77)
13. Mike Hughey (212,86)
14. hait2 (226,99)
15. Cubinator (235,63)
16. Jack (385)
17. Fred (431,61)
18. AvGalen (543,9)
19. karthikputhraya (895,99)
20. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
20. Kjiptner (DNF)
20. masterofthebass (DNF)
20. Kare (DNF)
20. Rama (DNF)
20. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (310,29)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Mike Hughey (2015,56)
5. Erik (DNF)
5. Cubinator (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (606,99)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)
4. Toojdwin (2012,52)
5. Mike Hughey (DNF)

square1
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (54,36)
3. masterofthebass (88,4)
4. sgowal (94,99)
5. AvGalen (107,21)
6. Jack (109,23)
7. Richard (111,21)
8. PJK (160,1)

Magic
1. Erik (1,12)
2. masterofthebass (1,49)
3. Worms (1,5)
4. sgowal (1,52)
5. AvGalen (1,79)
6. ExoCorsair (1,87)
7. Jack (2,01)
8. PJK (2,33)
9. Kyashan (2,42)
10. Kjiptner (2,49)
11. Rama (3,3)

*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-23 (2007-07-16)*

1. Erik (1295)
2. AvGalen (822)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (592)
4. tsaoenator (377)
5. ExoCorsair (348)
6. gillesvdp (282)
7. Kjiptner (265)
8. PJK (253)
9. masterofthebass (236)
10. dbeyer (201)
11. Rama (196)
12. Jack (188)
13. Mike Hughey (163)
14. Kal El (145)
15. joey (125)
16. cmhardw (114)
17. sgowal (96)
18. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
19. Hubdra (84)
20. Arakron (83)
21. Fred (81)
22. Toojdwin (76)
23. Cubinator (71)
24. edd5190 (57)
25. Kare (49)
26. cin (47)
27. Richard (46)
28. hait2 (44)
29. dChan (43)
30. Worms (41)
31. Lt-UnReaL (39)
32. Piotr (32)
33. AlexandertheGreat (26)
34. Me! (25)
35. David (22)
35. hdskull (22)
37. Speedanator (19)
38. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
39. Gunnar (14)
39. karthikputhraya (14)
41. MikeD (13)
42. gn17 (12)
43. HelloiamChow (11)
44. tenderchkn (10)
45. gavnasty (9)
46. chiperten (8)
47. Kardak (5)
48. Kyashan (4)
49. Hayzeus (3)
49. MattS (3)
49. Sturkman11 (3)
49. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
49. adragast (3)
49. longshot789 (3)
55. Lawrence (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-24. Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-24 was the week that Erik showed that masterofthebass still needs some more practise  He competed in almost every event and when he did, he won (except 3rd place on 3x3x3_oh). masterofthebass was still second though and Jack took 3rd place leaving me outside the top 3 which only happened once before in the last 20 competitions. It was also the week that we started Fewest Moves (because of that) got a new record of 25 competitors!


*Results of competition 2007-24 (2007-07-23)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (4,08)
2. PJK (4,96)
3. Kjiptner (7,07)
4. Rama (7,11)
5. gillesvdp (7,12)
6. joey (7,32)
7. masterofthebass (7,47)
8. AvGalen (7,79)
9. dudemanpp (8,29)
10. Jack (8,31)
11. skyuzo (8,64)
12. ExoCorsair (8,92)
13. Mike Hughey (9,92)
14. hdskull (10,86)
15. dolphyfan (11,88)
16. HelloiamChow (12,61)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,86)
2. Johannes91 (15,38)
3. skyuzo (16,59)
4. HelloiamChow (17,11)
5. edd5190 (18,29)
6. Rama (18,91)
7. Kjiptner (19,26)
8. Jack (19,8)
9. CorwinShiu (20,01)
10. gillesvdp (20,41)
11. masterofthebass (20,95)
12. joey (22,25)
13. cin (23,44)
14. dolphyfan (24,94)
15. ExoCorsair (24,98)
16. dudemanpp (26,15)
17. AvGalen (27,29)
18. Lt-UnReaL (27,31)
19. hdskull (27,47)
20. karthikputhraya (35,05)
21. Mike Hughey (38,27)
22. LaffyTaffyKidd (39,45)
23. hait2 (44,11)

3x3x3_oh
1. Rama (23,48)
2. Johannes91 (23,98)
3. Erik (28,94)
4. gillesvdp (30,49)
5. HelloiamChow (36,75)
6. PJK (39,59)
7. Jack (44,08)
8. edd5190 (44,23)
9. AvGalen (49,53)
10. masterofthebass (50,97)
11. CorwinShiu (54,86)
12. hdskull (55,29)
13. dudemanpp (62,43)
14. joey (63,5)
15. Mike Hughey (75,9)
16. LaffyTaffyKidd (133,07)

4x4x4
1. Erik (62,79)
2. Rama (86,2)
3. masterofthebass (94,44)
4. ExoCorsair (94,97)
5. HelloiamChow (95,11)
6. Jack (97,3)
7. AvGalen (97,92)
8. gillesvdp (106,64)
9. Kjiptner (110,24)
10. dudemanpp (131,51)
11. Mike Hughey (153,57)
12. dolphyfan (160,79)

5x5x5
1. Erik (121,53)
2. masterofthebass (140,29)
3. AvGalen (153,26)
4. Jack (202,54)
5. Mike Hughey (240,25)
6. Rama (DNF)
6. ExoCorsair (DNF)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (25,42)
2. Jack (37,77)
3. Kjiptner (44,02)
4. masterofthebass (51,08)
5. joey (51,38)
6. dolphyfan (61,65)
7. Mike Hughey (65,79)
8. ExoCorsair (102,14)
9. AvGalen (DNF)

3x3x3_bf
1. Erik (153,26)
2. gillesvdp (155,65)
3. Mike Hughey (209,11)
4. edd5190 (222,07)
5. dolphyfan (278,93)
6. AvGalen (412,95)
7. hait2 (DNF)
7. CorwinShiu (DNF)
7. HelloiamChow (DNF)
7. Jack (DNF)
7. Kjiptner (DNF)
7. masterofthebass (DNF)
7. joey (DNF)

square1
1. Erik (44,04)
2. Toojdwin (49,49)
3. masterofthebass (91,48)
4. Jack (110,69)
5. AvGalen (121,72)

magic
1. gillesvdp (1,44)
2. masterofthebass (1,81)
3. ExoCorsair (2,02)
4. AvGalen (2,41)

fewest_moves
1. Jack (40)
2. gillesvdp (44)
3. AvGalen (46)
4. ExoCorsair (48)
5. Mike Hughey (52)
6. Lt-UnReaL (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-24 (2007-07-23)*

1. Erik (83)
2. masterofthebass (50)
2. Jack (50)
4. AvGalen (47)
5. Mike Hughey (36)
6. gillesvdp (35)
7. ExoCorsair (34)
8. Rama (30)
9. HelloiamChow (21)
10. Kjiptner (20)
11. Johannes91 (17)
11. dolphyfan (17)
11. joey (17)
14. CorwinShiu (15)
14. edd5190 (15)
16. Lt-UnReaL (13)
16. dudemanpp (13)
18. hait2 (11)
19. PJK (10)
19. Toojdwin (10)
21. hdskull (9)
21. skyuzo (9)
23. LaffyTaffyKidd (7)
24. cin (3)
24. karthikputhraya (3)

*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-24 (2007-07-23)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
3. PJK (4,96)
4. Gunnar (5,51)
5. tsaoenator (6,05)
6. Richard (6,62)
7. sgowal (6,93)
8. Kjiptner (6,97)
9. Kal El (6,98)
10. Rama (7,11)
11. gillesvdp (7,12)
12. joey (7,32)
13. Worms (7,4)
14. masterofthebass (7,47)
15. Piotr (7,56)
16. AvGalen (7,79)
17. dudemanpp (8,29)
18. Jack (8,31)
19. skyuzo (8,64)
20. ExoCorsair (8,92)
21. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
22. Mike Hughey (9,92)
23. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
24. hdskull (10,86)
25. Me! (10,91)
26. Kare (11,37)
27. dolphyfan (11,88)
28. MikeD (12,56)
29. HelloiamChow (12,61)
30. Lawrence (13,18)
31. Arakron (13,8)
32. edd5190 (15,26)
33. Speedanator (17,49)
34. Kardak (39,58)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,41)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,88)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Johannes91 (15,38)
7. Piotr (15,63)
8. PJK (16,1)
9. skyuzo (16,59)
10. Rama (16,74)
11. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
12. cmhardw (16,83)
13. gillesvdp (16,94)
14. HelloiamChow (17,11)
15. edd5190 (18,29)
16. Richard (18,86)
17. tenderchkn (18,87)
18. Kjiptner (18,94)
19. Kare (19,36)
20. sgowal (19,43)
21. Jack (19,8)
22. CorwinShiu (20,01)
23. masterofthebass (20,95)
24. David (21,23)
25. dbeyer (21,58)
26. joey (22,25)
27. Fred (23,28)
28. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
29. cin (23,44)
30. Hubdra (24)
31. Kyashan (24,01)
32. Cubinator (24,14)
33. Me! (24,28)
34. AvGalen (24,69)
35. Worms (24,88)
36. dolphyfan (24,94)
37. ExoCorsair (24,98)
38. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
39. Toojdwin (25,61)
40. dudemanpp (26,15)
41. chiperten (27,04)
42. hdskull (27,1)
43. Lt-UnReaL (27,2)
44. dChan (27,23)
45. gn17 (27,9)
46. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
47. MikeD (30,78)
48. MattS (34,1)
49. karthikputhraya (35,05)
50. longshot789 (35,97)
51. Arakron (36,6)
52. gavnasty (36,67)
53. Mike Hughey (38,25)
54. Sturkman11 (39)
55. LaffyTaffyKidd (39,45)
56. Speedanator (39,75)
57. adragast (39,92)
58. hait2 (44,11)
59. Kardak (63,62)
60. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (21,9)
2. Rama (22,66)
3. gillesvdp (23,04)
4. Johannes91 (23,98)
5. Erik (25,45)
6. tsaoenator (27,58)
7. HelloiamChow (31,79)
8. Piotr (37,28)
9. PJK (39,59)
10. tenderchkn (41,18)
11. Jack (42,44)
12. AvGalen (43,56)
13. edd5190 (44,23)
14. Fred (44,9)
15. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
16. Me! (47,66)
17. masterofthebass (50,97)
18. dChan (52,33)
19. Kare (52,41)
20. David (53,04)
21. CorwinShiu (54,86)
22. hdskull (55,29)
23. Richard (56,59)
24. Kjiptner (60,58)
25. dudemanpp (62,43)
26. joey (63,5)
27. Hubdra (63,91)
28. Cubinator (68,6)
29. sgowal (69,21)
30. Toojdwin (73,47)
31. Mike Hughey (75,9)
32. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
33. ExoCorsair (127,96)
34. LaffyTaffyKidd (133,07)
35. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
2. Erik (58,99)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (79,28)
7. Rama (86,2)
8. tsaoenator (87,29)
9. masterofthebass (93,02)
10. ExoCorsair (94,97)
11. HelloiamChow (95,11)
12. gillesvdp (96)
13. Richard (97,25)
14. Jack (97,3)
15. AvGalen (97,66)
16. Kare (97,75)
17. Kjiptner (98,22)
18. dbeyer (107,23)
19. Fred (112,52)
20. sgowal (122,51)
21. Me! (123,44)
22. David (126,76)
23. Arakron (130,24)
24. dudemanpp (131,51)
25. Mike Hughey (142,66)
26. dolphyfan (160,79)
27. Speedanator (189,8)
28. edd5190 (222,67)
29. joey (245,23)
30. hdskull (346,83)

5x5x5
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. masterofthebass (140,29)
5. ExoCorsair (148)
6. AvGalen (153,26)
7. Rama (159,76)
8. dbeyer (174,4)
9. gillesvdp (181,18)
10. Jack (195,89)
11. chiperten (197,07)
12. Richard (205,14)
13. Kare (210,08)
14. PJK (220,61)
15. Me! (226,25)
16. Toojdwin (231,11)
17. Mike Hughey (240,25)
18. Arakron (253,53)
19. Hubdra (262,5)
20. Kjiptner (265,95)
21. joey (303,67)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. Jack (37,77)
6. Kjiptner (39,86)
7. masterofthebass (42,43)
8. cmhardw (43,68)
9. Kal El (44,14)
10. cin (48,46)
11. joey (50,43)
12. dolphyfan (61,65)
13. Mike Hughey (65,79)
14. AvGalen (67,2)
15. MikeD (77,46)
16. ExoCorsair (91,2)
17. Kare (105,97)
18. edd5190 (106,18)
19. Rama (113,82)
20. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. gillesvdp (114,82)
5. Erik (126,56)
6. dbeyer (137,83)
7. Toojdwin (142,75)
8. cin (187,32)
9. Kal El (189,36)
10. PJK (197,94)
11. joey (199,22)
12. Mike Hughey (209,11)
13. edd5190 (209,77)
14. hait2 (226,99)
15. Cubinator (235,63)
16. dolphyfan (278,93)
17. Jack (385)
18. AvGalen (412,95)
19. Fred (431,61)
20. karthikputhraya (895,99)
21. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
21. CorwinShiu (DNF)
21. HelloiamChow (DNF)
21. Kjiptner (DNF)
21. masterofthebass (DNF)
21. Kare (DNF)
21. Rama (DNF)
21. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (310,29)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Mike Hughey (2015,56)
5. Erik (DNF)
5. Cubinator (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (606,99)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)
4. Toojdwin (2012,52)
5. Mike Hughey (DNF)

square1
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (44,04)
3. Toojdwin (49,49)
4. masterofthebass (88,4)
5. sgowal (94,99)
6. AvGalen (107,21)
7. Jack (109,23)
8. Richard (111,21)
9. PJK (160,1)

magic
1. Erik (1,12)
2. gillesvdp (1,44)
3. masterofthebass (1,49)
4. Worms (1,5)
5. sgowal (1,52)
6. AvGalen (1,79)
7. ExoCorsair (1,87)
8. Jack (2,01)
9. PJK (2,33)
10. Kyashan (2,42)
11. Kjiptner (2,49)
12. Rama (3,3)

fewest_moves
1. Jack (40)
2. gillesvdp (44)
3. AvGalen (46)
4. ExoCorsair (48)
5. Mike Hughey (52)
6. Lt-UnReaL (DNF)

*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-24 (2007-07-23)*

1. Erik (1378)
2. AvGalen (869)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (592)
4. ExoCorsair (382)
5. tsaoenator (377)
6. gillesvdp (317)
7. masterofthebass (286)
8. Kjiptner (285)
9. PJK (263)
10. Jack (238)
11. Rama (226)
12. dbeyer (201)
13. Mike Hughey (199)
14. Kal El (145)
15. joey (142)
16. cmhardw (114)
17. sgowal (96)
18. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
19. Toojdwin (86)
20. Hubdra (84)
21. Arakron (83)
22. Fred (81)
23. edd5190 (72)
24. Cubinator (71)
25. hait2 (55)
26. Lt-UnReaL (52)
27. cin (50)
28. Kare (49)
29. Richard (46)
30. dChan (43)
31. Worms (41)
32. HelloiamChow (32)
32. Piotr (32)
34. hdskull (31)
35. AlexandertheGreat (26)
36. Me! (25)
37. David (22)
38. Speedanator (19)
39. dolphyfan (17)
39. Johannes91 (17)
39. karthikputhraya (17)
39. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
43. CorwinShiu (15)
44. Gunnar (14)
45. MikeD (13)
45. dudemanpp (13)
47. gn17 (12)
48. tenderchkn (10)
49. gavnasty (9)
49. skyuzo (9)
51. chiperten (8)
52. LaffyTaffyKidd (7)
53. Kardak (5)
54. Kyashan (4)
55. Sturkman11 (3)
55. longshot789 (3)
55. Hayzeus (3)
55. MattS (3)
55. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
55. adragast (3)
61. Lawrence (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-25. Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results.

2007-25 was the week that Erik showed perfection. He won every event that he participated in. Johannes91 was also motivated and won the 3x3x3_oh and fewest moves events (Erik was "smart" enough not to compete in those two events). masterofthebass slacked of a little and was kicked out of the top-3. 


*Results of competition 2007-25 (2007-07-30)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,46)
2. Richard (6,65)
3. PJK (7,19)
4. joey (7,28)
5. Jack (7,76)
6. masterofthebass (8,15)
7. AvGalen (8,77)
8. gillesvdp (9,96)
9. dudemanpp (10,05)
10. Lt-UnReaL (11,2)
11. hdskull (12,18)
12. ExoCorsair (15,05)

3x3x3
1. Erik (14,16)
2. Johannes91 (16,63)
3. PJK (18,18)
4. gillesvdp (18,19)
5. HelloiamChow (18,53)
6. Richard (19,33)
7. edd5190 (19,45)
8. Sin-H (19,67)
9. CorwinShiu (19,72)
10. Jack (21,97)
11. masterofthebass (22,41)
12. joey (23,55)
13. ExoCorsair (24,37)
14. hdskull (24,79)
15. AvGalen (25,06)
16. Lt-UnReaL (25,56)
17. dudemanpp (27,39)
18. jtjogobonito (32,17)
19. hait2 (43,07)

3x3x3_oh
1. Johannes91 (22,88)
2. gillesvdp (28,17)
3. HelloiamChow (33,75)
4. PJK (36,16)
5. Jack (37,54)
6. hdskull (48,31)
7. AvGalen (49,28)
8. masterofthebass (50,34)
9. edd5190 (51,09)
10. CorwinShiu (54,2)
11. dudemanpp (65,72)

4x4x4
1. Erik (59,31)
2. PJK (76,13)
3. masterofthebass (85,87)
4. HelloiamChow (94,18)
5. Jack (95,83)
6. Richard (98,69)
7. ExoCorsair (99,6)
8. gillesvdp (101,12)
9. AvGalen (104,58)
10. dudemanpp (135,58)

5x5x5
1. Erik (117,71)
2. ExoCorsair (151,37)
3. AvGalen (161,64)
4. masterofthebass (165,75)
5. Jack (209,59)
6. HelloiamChow (261,64)
7. joey (275)

2x2x2_bf
1. Erik (27,06)
2. gillesvdp (38,4)
3. edd5190 (43,47)
4. joey (54,77)
5. masterofthebass (57,61)
6. Jack (66,9)
7. AvGalen (94,92)
8. dudemanpp (209,25)

3x3x3_bf
1. Erik (260,19)
2. Jack (321,75)
3. CorwinShiu (324,14)
4. hait2 (DNF)
4. edd5190 (DNF)
4. joey (DNF)
4. masterofthebass (DNF)
4. AvGalen (DNF)

square1
1. Erik (52,22)
2. Jack (78,78)
3. masterofthebass (90,97)
4. AvGalen (137,45)

magic
1. Erik (1,07)
2. masterofthebass (1,87)
3. AvGalen (2,31)
4. ExoCorsair (2,68)

fewest_moves
1. Johannes91 (35)
1. Jack (35)
3. gillesvdp (46)
4. edd5190 (48)
5. ExoCorsair (50)
6. AvGalen (51)
7. guusrs (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-25 (2007-07-30)*

1. Erik (79)
2. Jack (56)
3. AvGalen (48)
4. masterofthebass (43)
5. Johannes91 (38)
6. gillesvdp (36)
7. ExoCorsair (32)
8. PJK (26)
9. edd5190 (25)
10. dudemanpp (21)
11. HelloiamChow (20)
12. joey (18)
13. CorwinShiu (15)
14. Richard (13)
15. hait2 (11)
16. guusrs (10)
17. hdskull (9)
18. Lt-UnReaL (5)
19. Sin-H (3)
19. jtjogobonito (3)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-25 (2007-07-30)*

2x2x2
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
3. PJK (4,96)
4. Gunnar (5,51)
5. tsaoenator (6,05)
6. Richard (6,62)
7. sgowal (6,93)
8. Kjiptner (6,97)
9. Kal El (6,98)
10. Rama (7,11)
11. gillesvdp (7,12)
12. joey (7,28)
13. Worms (7,4)
14. masterofthebass (7,47)
15. Piotr (7,56)
16. Jack (7,76)
17. AvGalen (7,79)
18. dudemanpp (8,29)
19. skyuzo (8,64)
20. ExoCorsair (8,92)
21. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
22. Mike Hughey (9,92)
23. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
24. hdskull (10,86)
25. Me! (10,91)
26. Lt-UnReaL (11,2)
27. Kare (11,37)
28. dolphyfan (11,88)
29. MikeD (12,56)
30. HelloiamChow (12,61)
31. Lawrence (13,18)
32. Arakron (13,8)
33. edd5190 (15,26)
34. Speedanator (17,49)
35. Kardak (39,58)

3x3x3
1. Erik (12,41)
2. tsaoenator (12,75)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,88)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Johannes91 (15,38)
7. Piotr (15,63)
8. PJK (16,1)
9. skyuzo (16,59)
10. Rama (16,74)
11. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
12. cmhardw (16,83)
13. gillesvdp (16,94)
14. HelloiamChow (17,11)
15. edd5190 (18,29)
16. Richard (18,86)
17. tenderchkn (18,87)
18. Kjiptner (18,94)
19. Kare (19,36)
20. sgowal (19,43)
21. Sin-H (19,67)
22. CorwinShiu (19,72)
23. Jack (19,8)
24. masterofthebass (20,95)
25. David (21,23)
26. dbeyer (21,58)
27. joey (22,25)
28. Fred (23,28)
29. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
30. cin (23,44)
31. Hubdra (24)
32. Kyashan (24,01)
33. Cubinator (24,14)
34. Me! (24,28)
35. ExoCorsair (24,37)
36. AvGalen (24,69)
37. hdskull (24,79)
38. Worms (24,88)
39. dolphyfan (24,94)
40. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
41. Lt-UnReaL (25,56)
42. Toojdwin (25,61)
43. dudemanpp (26,15)
44. chiperten (27,04)
45. dChan (27,23)
46. gn17 (27,9)
47. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
48. MikeD (30,78)
49. jtjogobonito (32,17)
50. MattS (34,1)
51. karthikputhraya (35,05)
52. longshot789 (35,97)
53. Arakron (36,6)
54. gavnasty (36,67)
55. Mike Hughey (38,25)
56. Sturkman11 (39)
57. LaffyTaffyKidd (39,45)
58. Speedanator (39,75)
59. adragast (39,92)
60. hait2 (43,07)
61. Kardak (63,62)
62. Hayzeus (97,02)

3x3x3_oh
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (21,9)
2. Rama (22,66)
3. Johannes91 (22,88)
4. gillesvdp (23,04)
5. Erik (25,45)
6. tsaoenator (27,58)
7. HelloiamChow (31,79)
8. PJK (36,16)
9. Piotr (37,28)
10. Jack (37,54)
11. tenderchkn (41,18)
12. AvGalen (43,56)
13. edd5190 (44,23)
14. Fred (44,9)
15. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
16. Me! (47,66)
17. hdskull (48,31)
18. masterofthebass (50,34)
19. dChan (52,33)
20. Kare (52,41)
21. David (53,04)
22. CorwinShiu (54,2)
23. Richard (56,59)
24. Kjiptner (60,58)
25. dudemanpp (62,43)
26. joey (63,5)
27. Hubdra (63,91)
28. Cubinator (68,6)
29. sgowal (69,21)
30. Toojdwin (73,47)
31. Mike Hughey (75,9)
32. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
33. ExoCorsair (127,96)
34. LaffyTaffyKidd (133,07)
35. Arakron (148,5)

4x4x4
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
2. Erik (58,99)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (76,13)
7. masterofthebass (85,87)
8. Rama (86,2)
9. tsaoenator (87,29)
10. HelloiamChow (94,18)
11. ExoCorsair (94,97)
12. Jack (95,83)
13. gillesvdp (96)
14. Richard (97,25)
15. AvGalen (97,66)
16. Kare (97,75)
17. Kjiptner (98,22)
18. dbeyer (107,23)
19. Fred (112,52)
20. sgowal (122,51)
21. Me! (123,44)
22. David (126,76)
23. Arakron (130,24)
24. dudemanpp (131,51)
25. Mike Hughey (142,66)
26. dolphyfan (160,79)
27. Speedanator (189,8)
28. edd5190 (222,67)
29. joey (245,23)
30. hdskull (346,83)

5x5x5
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. masterofthebass (140,29)
5. ExoCorsair (148)
6. AvGalen (153,26)
7. Rama (159,76)
8. dbeyer (174,4)
9. gillesvdp (181,18)
10. Jack (195,89)
11. chiperten (197,07)
12. Richard (205,14)
13. Kare (210,08)
14. PJK (220,61)
15. Me! (226,25)
16. Toojdwin (231,11)
17. Mike Hughey (240,25)
18. Arakron (253,53)
19. HelloiamChow (261,64)
20. Hubdra (262,5)
21. Kjiptner (265,95)
22. joey (275)

2x2x2_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. tsaoenator (31,22)
5. Jack (37,77)
6. Kjiptner (39,86)
7. masterofthebass (42,43)
8. edd5190 (43,47)
9. cmhardw (43,68)
10. Kal El (44,14)
11. cin (48,46)
12. joey (50,43)
13. dolphyfan (61,65)
14. Mike Hughey (65,79)
15. AvGalen (67,2)
16. MikeD (77,46)
17. ExoCorsair (91,2)
18. Kare (105,97)
19. Rama (113,82)
20. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
21. dudemanpp (209,25)

3x3x3_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. gillesvdp (114,82)
5. Erik (126,56)
6. dbeyer (137,83)
7. Toojdwin (142,75)
8. cin (187,32)
9. Kal El (189,36)
10. PJK (197,94)
11. joey (199,22)
12. Mike Hughey (209,11)
13. edd5190 (209,77)
14. hait2 (226,99)
15. Cubinator (235,63)
16. dolphyfan (278,93)
17. Jack (321,75)
18. CorwinShiu (324,14)
19. AvGalen (412,95)
20. Fred (431,61)
21. karthikputhraya (895,99)
22. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
22. HelloiamChow (DNF)
22. Kjiptner (DNF)
22. masterofthebass (DNF)
22. Kare (DNF)
22. Rama (DNF)
22. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

4x4x4_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (310,29)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Mike Hughey (2015,56)
5. Erik (DNF)
5. Cubinator (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)

5x5x5_bf
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (606,99)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)
4. Toojdwin (2012,52)
5. Mike Hughey (DNF)

square1
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (44,04)
3. Toojdwin (49,49)
4. Jack (78,78)
5. masterofthebass (88,4)
6. sgowal (94,99)
7. AvGalen (107,21)
8. Richard (111,21)
9. PJK (160,1)

magic
1. Erik (1,07)
2. gillesvdp (1,44)
3. masterofthebass (1,49)
4. Worms (1,5)
5. sgowal (1,52)
6. AvGalen (1,79)
7. ExoCorsair (1,87)
8. Jack (2,01)
9. PJK (2,33)
10. Kyashan (2,42)
11. Kjiptner (2,49)
12. Rama (3,3)

fewest_moves
1. Johannes91 (35)
1. Jack (35)
3. gillesvdp (44)
4. AvGalen (46)
5. edd5190 (48)
5. ExoCorsair (48)
7. Mike Hughey (52)
8. guusrs (DNF)
8. Lt-UnReaL (DNF)

*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-25 (2007-07-30)*

1. Erik (1457)
2. AvGalen (917)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (592)
4. ExoCorsair (414)
5. tsaoenator (377)
6. gillesvdp (353)
7. masterofthebass (329)
8. Jack (294)
9. PJK (289)
10. Kjiptner (285)
11. Rama (226)
12. dbeyer (201)
13. Mike Hughey (199)
14. joey (160)
15. Kal El (145)
16. cmhardw (114)
17. edd5190 (97)
18. sgowal (96)
19. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
20. Toojdwin (86)
21. Hubdra (84)
22. Arakron (83)
23. Fred (81)
24. Cubinator (71)
25. hait2 (66)
26. Richard (59)
27. Lt-UnReaL (57)
28. Johannes91 (55)
29. HelloiamChow (52)
30. cin (50)
31. Kare (49)
32. dChan (43)
33. Worms (41)
34. hdskull (40)
35. dudemanpp (34)
36. Piotr (32)
37. CorwinShiu (30)
38. AlexandertheGreat (26)
39. Me! (25)
40. David (22)
41. Speedanator (19)
42. karthikputhraya (17)
42. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
42. dolphyfan (17)
45. Gunnar (14)
46. MikeD (13)
47. gn17 (12)
48. tenderchkn (10)
48. guusrs (10)
50. gavnasty (9)
50. skyuzo (9)
52. chiperten (8)
53. LaffyTaffyKidd (7)
54. Kardak (5)
55. Kyashan (4)
56. jtjogobonito (3)
56. Sin-H (3)
56. Sturkman11 (3)
56. Hayzeus (3)
56. MattS (3)
56. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
56. adragast (3)
56. longshot789 (3)
64. Lawrence (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2007)

*Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-26.*​ 
2007-26 was the first time ever that we had a dual first place and also the first time I got first place. masterofthebass and I got the same amount of points, only masterofthebass did it in less events. It was a little strange to see so "few" competitors after the previous weeks and only 1 competitor in fewest moves was really strange to see (did I scare everyone with that 31 move solve?). Erik completes the top 3. 


*Results of competition 2007-26 (2007-08-06)*

*2x2x2*
*1. *Erik (4,05)
*2. *Jack (8,62)
*3. *masterofthebass (8,93)
*4. *AvGalen (9,04)
*5. *Lt-UnReaL (9,12)
*6. *ExoCorsair (12,09)
*7. *hdskull (12,7)

*3x3x3*
*1. *Erik (13,19)
*2. *Sin-H (16,66)
*3. *gillesvdp (18,35)
*4. *edd5190 (21,8)
*5. *masterofthebass (22,99)
*6. *Jack (23,17)
*7. *ExoCorsair (23,34)
*8. *hdskull (24,1)
*9. *Lt-UnReaL (25,12)
*10. *AvGalen (26,82)
*11. *karthikputhraya (31,24)
*12. *hait2 (38,01)

*3x3x3_oh*
*1. *gillesvdp (24,22)
*2. *Erik (29,44)
*3. *Sin-H (47,27)
*4. *edd5190 (48,2)
*5. *hdskull (48,92)
*6. *AvGalen (52,63)
*7. *masterofthebass (53,89)
*8. *karthikputhraya (78,44)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Erik (64,3)
*2. *masterofthebass (92,99)
*3. *AvGalen (106,64)
*4. *ExoCorsair (112,65)
*5. *hdskull (246,82)

*5x5x5*
*1. *ExoCorsair (143,65)
*2. *masterofthebass (161,56)
*3. *AvGalen (170,6)

*2x2x2_bf*
*1. *masterofthebass (44,22)
*2. *edd5190 (53,12)
*3. *AvGalen (93,45)

*3x3x3_bf*
*1. *edd5190 (171,83)
*2. *karthikputhraya (467,99)
*3. *hait2 (DNF)
*3. *masterofthebass (DNF)
*3. *AvGalen (DNF)

*4x4x4_bf*
*1. *dbeyer (869,43)

*square1*
*1. *Toojdwin (45,63)
*2. *Erik (50,85)
*3. *masterofthebass (97,69)
*4. *AvGalen (118,93)

*magic*
*1. *masterofthebass (1,63)
*2. *ExoCorsair (2,07)
*3. *AvGalen (2,29)

*megaminx*
*1. *masterofthebass (199,29)
*2. *AvGalen (230,59)

*fewest_moves*
*1. *AvGalen (31)


*Ranking of competition 2007-26 (2007-08-06)*

*1. *AvGalen (73)
*1. *masterofthebass (73)
*3. *Erik (46)
*4. *ExoCorsair (25)
*5. *edd5190 (24)
*6. *dbeyer (19)
*7. *gillesvdp (17)
*8. *Sin-H (16)
*9. *karthikputhraya (15)
*10. *hdskull (13)
*11. *Toojdwin (11)
*11. *hait2 (11)
*13. *Jack (9)
*14. *Lt-UnReaL (5)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-26 (2007-08-06)*

*2x2x2*
*1. *Erik (3,18)
*2. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,93)
*3. *PJK (4,96)
*4. *Gunnar (5,51)
*5. *tsaoenator (6,05)
*6. *Richard (6,62)
*7. *sgowal (6,93)
*8. *Kjiptner (6,97)
*9. *Kal El (6,98)
*10. *Rama (7,11)
*11. *gillesvdp (7,12)
*12. *joey (7,28)
*13. *Worms (7,4)
*14. *masterofthebass (7,47)
*15. *Piotr (7,56)
*16. *Jack (7,76)
*17. *AvGalen (7,79)
*18. *dudemanpp (8,29)
*19. *skyuzo (8,64)
*20. *ExoCorsair (8,92)
*21. *Lt-UnReaL (9,12)
*22. *Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
*23. *Mike Hughey (9,92)
*24. *xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
*25. *hdskull (10,86)
*26. *Me! (10,91)
*27. *Kare (11,37)
*28. *dolphyfan (11,88)
*29. *MikeD (12,56)
*30. *HelloiamChow (12,61)
*31. *Lawrence (13,18)
*32. *Arakron (13,8)
*33. *edd5190 (15,26)
*34. *Speedanator (17,49)
*35. *Kardak (39,58)

*3x3x3*
*1. *Erik (12,41)
*2. *tsaoenator (12,75)
*3. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,88)
*4. *Gunnar (14,35)
*5. *Kal El (15,05)
*6. *Johannes91 (15,38)
*7. *Piotr (15,63)
*8. *PJK (16,1)
*9. *skyuzo (16,59)
*10. *Sin-H (16,66)
*11. *Rama (16,74)
*12. *Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
*13. *cmhardw (16,83)
*14. *gillesvdp (16,94)
*15. *HelloiamChow (17,11)
*16. *edd5190 (18,29)
*17. *Richard (18,86)
*18. *tenderchkn (18,87)
*19. *Kjiptner (18,94)
*20. *Kare (19,36)
*21. *sgowal (19,43)
*22. *CorwinShiu (19,72)
*23. *Jack (19,8)
*24. *masterofthebass (20,95)
*25. *David (21,23)
*26. *dbeyer (21,58)
*27. *joey (22,25)
*28. *Fred (23,28)
*29. *ExoCorsair (23,34)
*30. *AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
*31. *cin (23,44)
*32. *Hubdra (24)
*33. *Kyashan (24,01)
*34. *hdskull (24,1)
*35. *Cubinator (24,14)
*36. *Me! (24,28)
*37. *AvGalen (24,69)
*38. *Worms (24,88)
*39. *dolphyfan (24,94)
*40. *Lt-UnReaL (25,12)
*41. *Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
*42. *Toojdwin (25,61)
*43. *dudemanpp (26,15)
*44. *chiperten (27,04)
*45. *dChan (27,23)
*46. *gn17 (27,9)
*47. *xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
*48. *MikeD (30,78)
*49. *karthikputhraya (31,24)
*50. *jtjogobonito (32,17)
*51. *MattS (34,1)
*52. *longshot789 (35,97)
*53. *Arakron (36,6)
*54. *gavnasty (36,67)
*55. *hait2 (38,01)
*56. *Mike Hughey (38,25)
*57. *Sturkman11 (39)
*58. *LaffyTaffyKidd (39,45)
*59. *Speedanator (39,75)
*60. *adragast (39,92)
*61. *Kardak (63,62)
*62. *Hayzeus (97,02)

*3x3x3_oh*
*1. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (21,9)
*2. *Rama (22,66)
*3. *Johannes91 (22,88)
*4. *gillesvdp (23,04)
*5. *Erik (25,45)
*6. *tsaoenator (27,58)
*7. *HelloiamChow (31,79)
*8. *PJK (36,16)
*9. *Piotr (37,28)
*10. *Jack (37,54)
*11. *tenderchkn (41,18)
*12. *AvGalen (43,56)
*13. *edd5190 (44,23)
*14. *Fred (44,9)
*15. *AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
*16. *Sin-H (47,27)
*17. *Me! (47,66)
*18. *hdskull (48,31)
*19. *masterofthebass (50,34)
*20. *dChan (52,33)
*21. *Kare (52,41)
*22. *David (53,04)
*23. *CorwinShiu (54,2)
*24. *Richard (56,59)
*25. *Kjiptner (60,58)
*26. *dudemanpp (62,43)
*27. *joey (63,5)
*28. *Hubdra (63,91)
*29. *Cubinator (68,6)
*30. *sgowal (69,21)
*31. *Toojdwin (73,47)
*32. *Mike Hughey (75,9)
*33. *karthikputhraya (78,44)
*34. *Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
*35. *ExoCorsair (127,96)
*36. *LaffyTaffyKidd (133,07)
*37. *Arakron (148,5)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (55,85)
*2. *Erik (58,99)
*3. *Kal El (63,01)
*4. *Piotr (67,88)
*5. *cmhardw (67,92)
*6. *PJK (76,13)
*7. *masterofthebass (85,87)
*8. *Rama (86,2)
*9. *tsaoenator (87,29)
*10. *HelloiamChow (94,18)
*11. *ExoCorsair (94,97)
*12. *Jack (95,83)
*13. *gillesvdp (96)
*14. *Richard (97,25)
*15. *AvGalen (97,66)
*16. *Kare (97,75)
*17. *Kjiptner (98,22)
*18. *dbeyer (107,23)
*19. *Fred (112,52)
*20. *sgowal (122,51)
*21. *Me! (123,44)
*22. *David (126,76)
*23. *Arakron (130,24)
*24. *dudemanpp (131,51)
*25. *Mike Hughey (142,66)
*26. *dolphyfan (160,79)
*27. *Speedanator (189,8)
*28. *edd5190 (222,67)
*29. *joey (245,23)
*30. *hdskull (246,82)

*5x5x5*
*1. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
*2. *Kal El (111,89)
*3. *Erik (117,03)
*4. *masterofthebass (140,29)
*5. *ExoCorsair (143,65)
*6. *AvGalen (153,26)
*7. *Rama (159,76)
*8. *dbeyer (174,4)
*9. *gillesvdp (181,18)
*10. *Jack (195,89)
*11. *chiperten (197,07)
*12. *Richard (205,14)
*13. *Kare (210,08)
*14. *PJK (220,61)
*15. *Me! (226,25)
*16. *Toojdwin (231,11)
*17. *Mike Hughey (240,25)
*18. *Arakron (253,53)
*19. *HelloiamChow (261,64)
*20. *Hubdra (262,5)
*21. *Kjiptner (265,95)
*22. *joey (275)

*2x2x2_bf*
*1. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (16,13)
*2. *Erik (20,36)
*3. *gillesvdp (28,91)
*4. *tsaoenator (31,22)
*5. *Jack (37,77)
*6. *Kjiptner (39,86)
*7. *masterofthebass (42,43)
*8. *edd5190 (43,47)
*9. *cmhardw (43,68)
*10. *Kal El (44,14)
*11. *cin (48,46)
*12. *joey (50,43)
*13. *dolphyfan (61,65)
*14. *Mike Hughey (65,79)
*15. *AvGalen (67,2)
*16. *MikeD (77,46)
*17. *ExoCorsair (91,2)
*18. *Kare (105,97)
*19. *Rama (113,82)
*20. *Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
*21. *dudemanpp (209,25)

*3x3x3_bf*
*1. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,37)
*2. *tsaoenator (70,72)
*3. *cmhardw (102,76)
*4. *gillesvdp (114,82)
*5. *Erik (126,56)
*6. *dbeyer (137,83)
*7. *Toojdwin (142,75)
*8. *edd5190 (171,83)
*9. *cin (187,32)
*10. *Kal El (189,36)
*11. *PJK (197,94)
*12. *joey (199,22)
*13. *Mike Hughey (209,11)
*14. *hait2 (226,99)
*15. *Cubinator (235,63)
*16. *dolphyfan (278,93)
*17. *Jack (321,75)
*18. *CorwinShiu (324,14)
*19. *AvGalen (412,95)
*20. *Fred (431,61)
*21. *karthikputhraya (467,99)
*22. *AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
*22. *HelloiamChow (DNF)
*22. *Kjiptner (DNF)
*22. *masterofthebass (DNF)
*22. *Kare (DNF)
*22. *Rama (DNF)
*22. *Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

*4x4x4_bf*
*1. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (310,29)
*2. *cmhardw (453,32)
*3. *dbeyer (815,02)
*4. *Mike Hughey (2015,56)
*5. *Erik (DNF)
*5. *Cubinator (DNF)
*5. *Jack (DNF)

*5x5x5_bf*
*1. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (606,99)
*2. *cmhardw (1117,07)
*3. *dbeyer (1806,99)
*4. *Toojdwin (2012,52)
*5. *Mike Hughey (DNF)

*square1*
*1. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
*2. *Erik (44,04)
*3. *Toojdwin (45,63)
*4. *Jack (78,78)
*5. *masterofthebass (88,4)
*6. *sgowal (94,99)
*7. *AvGalen (107,21)
*8. *Richard (111,21)
*9. *PJK (160,1)

*magic*
*1. *Erik (1,07)
*2. *gillesvdp (1,44)
*3. *masterofthebass (1,49)
*4. *Worms (1,5)
*5. *sgowal (1,52)
*6. *AvGalen (1,79)
*7. *ExoCorsair (1,87)
*8. *Jack (2,01)
*9. *PJK (2,33)
*10. *Kyashan (2,42)
*11. *Kjiptner (2,49)
*12. *Rama (3,3)

*megaminx*
*1. *masterofthebass (199,29)
*2. *AvGalen (230,59)

*fewest_moves*
*1. *AvGalen (31)
*2. *Johannes91 (35)
*2. *Jack (35)
*4. *gillesvdp (44)
*5. *edd5190 (48)
*5. *ExoCorsair (48)
*7. *Mike Hughey (52)
*8. *guusrs (DNF)
*8. *Lt-UnReaL (DNF)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-26 (2007-08-06)*

*1. *Erik (1503)
*2. *AvGalen (990)
*3. *Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (592)
*4. *ExoCorsair (439)
*5. *masterofthebass (402)
*6. *tsaoenator (377)
*7. *gillesvdp (370)
*8. *Jack (303)
*9. *PJK (289)
*10. *Kjiptner (285)
*11. *Rama (226)
*12. *dbeyer (220)
*13. *Mike Hughey (199)
*14. *joey (160)
*15. *Kal El (145)
*16. *edd5190 (121)
*17. *cmhardw (114)
*18. *Toojdwin (97)
*19. *sgowal (96)
*20. *Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
*21. *Hubdra (84)
*22. *Arakron (83)
*23. *Fred (81)
*24. *hait2 (77)
*25. *Cubinator (71)
*26. *Lt-UnReaL (62)
*27. *Richard (59)
*28. *Johannes91 (55)
*29. *hdskull (53)
*30. *HelloiamChow (52)
*31. *cin (50)
*32. *Kare (49)
*33. *dChan (43)
*34. *Worms (41)
*35. *dudemanpp (34)
*36. *karthikputhraya (32)
*36. *Piotr (32)
*38. *CorwinShiu (30)
*39. *AlexandertheGreat (26)
*40. *Me! (25)
*41. *David (22)
*42. *Speedanator (19)
*42. *Sin-H (19)
*44. *dolphyfan (17)
*44. *xxbr3ndanxx (17)
*46. *Gunnar (14)
*47. *MikeD (13)
*48. *gn17 (12)
*49. *tenderchkn (10)
*49. *guusrs (10)
*51. *gavnasty (9)
*51. *skyuzo (9)
*53. *chiperten (8)
*54. *LaffyTaffyKidd (7)
*55. *Kardak (5)
*56. *Kyashan (4)
*57. *jtjogobonito (3)
*57. *Sturkman11 (3)
*57. *longshot789 (3)
*57. *Hayzeus (3)
*57. *MattS (3)
*57. *adragast (3)
*57. *Son Chang-Hwan (3)
*64. *Lawrence (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2007)

*Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-27.*​ 
Look at the last posts in this topic if you want to see full results (and please tell me if you like/dislike the new look of the results)

2007-27 was the week I held my cube-meeting so we got a lot of "unofficial results" that I didn't put into the list except for some results of gillesvdp, Erik, Rama and me. To celebrate the succes of the meeting I became the second person to ever reach 1000 points  But most of all it was the week that Mátyás decide to give his best. He competed in all events except MegaMinx and Fewest Moves and won them all. Most of them with unofficial World Records. After the previous succes of masterofthebass and me, we stood no chance against Mátyás, Erik and Jack this week. 


*Results of competition 2007-27 (2007-08-13)*

*2x2x2*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,67)
2. Erik (5,24)
3. Kjiptner (7,95)
4. Jack (8,05)
5. gillesvdp (8,36)
6. Rama (9,36)
7. masterofthebass (9,4)
8. AvGalen (9,47)
9. Worms (9,51)
10. dudemanpp (9,55)
11. HelloiamChow (9,91)
12. Lt-UnReaL (10,06)
13. ExoCorsair (11,15)
14. joey (11,23)
15. hdskull (11,87)

*3x3x3*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,46)
2. Erik (16,26)
3. HelloiamChow (17,08)
4. Sin-H (17,73)
5. Rama (17,99)
6. gillesvdp (18,06)
7. Kjiptner (18,84)
8. edd5190 (19,64)
9. Jack (20,23)
10. joey (23,7)
11. hdskull (23,74)
12. masterofthebass (24,07)
13. cin (24,28)
14. dudemanpp (24,59)
15. Lt-UnReaL (25,04)
16. Worms (25,89)
17. AvGalen (26)
18. ExoCorsair (28,2)
19. hait2 (39,25)

*3x3x3_oh*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (20)
2. Rama (22,17)
3. gillesvdp (24,56)
4. Erik (32,85)
5. HelloiamChow (34,85)
6. Jack (38,83)
7. Sin-H (42,66)
8. edd5190 (45,69)
9. AvGalen (49,3)
10. dudemanpp (50,82)
11. hdskull (51,72)
12. Kjiptner (56,71)
13. masterofthebass (66,52)
14. Worms (88,06)

*4x4x4*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,4)
2. Erik (73,77)
3. Rama (80,73)
4. masterofthebass (87,4)
5. Jack (88,53)
6. HelloiamChow (88,97)
7. gillesvdp (92,69)
8. AvGalen (102,58)
9. Kjiptner (109,54)
10. ExoCorsair (115,45)
11. dudemanpp (128,87)
12. hdskull (221,77)

*5x5x5*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (106,75)
2. Erik (127,39)
3. ExoCorsair (154,63)
4. masterofthebass (157,77)
5. Jack (170,12)
6. AvGalen (170,95)
7. Kjiptner (218,13)
8. dudemanpp (244,58)
9. Rama (DNF)

*2x2x2_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (8,38)
2. Erik (29,19)
3. masterofthebass (29,66)
4. edd5190 (42,01)
5. joey (52,61)
6. hdskull (66,33)
7. AvGalen (100,49)

*3x3x3_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (41,37)
2. joey (188,25)
3. Kjiptner (207,98)
4. masterofthebass (218,4)
5. cin (240,79)
6. hdskull (358,11)
7. HelloiamChow (386,91)
8. AvGalen (857,99)
9. hait2 (DNF)
9. Sin-H (DNF)
9. gillesvdp (DNF)
9. Rama (DNF)
9. Erik (DNF)
9. edd5190 (DNF)

*4x4x4_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (207,26)

*5x5x5_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (533,12)

*square1*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (28,68)
2. Erik (47,78)
3. Jack (81,26)
4. masterofthebass (81,81)
5. AvGalen (100,94)

*magic*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (0,83)
2. Worms (1,75)
3. AvGalen (2,06)
4. ExoCorsair (2,56)
5. masterofthebass (2,64)

*megaminx*
1. Jack (199,34)
2. masterofthebass (206,9)
3. AvGalen (260,05)
4. Erik (DNF)

*fewest_moves*
1. Jack (38)
2. gillesvdp (43)
3. AvGalen (46)
4. dudemanpp (47)


*Ranking of competition 2007-27 (2007-08-13)*

1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (113)
2. Erik (62)
3. Jack (58)
4. AvGalen (51)
5. masterofthebass (41)
6. gillesvdp (35)
7. Kjiptner (29)
8. dudemanpp (28)
8. Rama (28)
10. HelloiamChow (25)
11. ExoCorsair (21)
11. hdskull (21)
13. edd5190 (15)
13. Sin-H (15)
15. joey (13)
16. Worms (12)
17. cin (11)
17. hait2 (11)
19. Lt-UnReaL (5)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-27 (2007-08-13)*

*2x2x2*
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,67)
3. PJK (4,96)
4. Gunnar (5,51)
5. tsaoenator (6,05)
6. Richard (6,62)
7. sgowal (6,93)
8. Kjiptner (6,97)
9. Kal El (6,98)
10. Rama (7,11)
11. gillesvdp (7,12)
12. joey (7,28)
13. Worms (7,4)
14. masterofthebass (7,47)
15. Piotr (7,56)
16. Jack (7,76)
17. AvGalen (7,79)
18. dudemanpp (8,29)
19. skyuzo (8,64)
20. ExoCorsair (8,92)
21. Lt-UnReaL (9,12)
22. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
23. HelloiamChow (9,91)
24. Mike Hughey (9,92)
25. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
26. hdskull (10,86)
27. Me! (10,91)
28. Kare (11,37)
29. dolphyfan (11,88)
30. MikeD (12,56)
31. Lawrence (13,18)
32. Arakron (13,8)
33. edd5190 (15,26)
34. Speedanator (17,49)
35. Kardak (39,58)

*3x3x3*
1. Erik (12,41)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,46)
3. tsaoenator (12,75)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Johannes91 (15,38)
7. Piotr (15,63)
8. PJK (16,1)
9. skyuzo (16,59)
10. Sin-H (16,66)
11. Rama (16,74)
12. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
13. cmhardw (16,83)
14. gillesvdp (16,94)
15. HelloiamChow (17,08)
16. edd5190 (18,29)
17. Kjiptner (18,84)
18. Richard (18,86)
19. tenderchkn (18,87)
20. Kare (19,36)
21. sgowal (19,43)
22. CorwinShiu (19,72)
23. Jack (19,8)
24. masterofthebass (20,95)
25. David (21,23)
26. dbeyer (21,58)
27. joey (22,25)
28. Fred (23,28)
29. ExoCorsair (23,34)
30. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
31. cin (23,44)
32. hdskull (23,74)
33. Hubdra (24)
34. Kyashan (24,01)
35. Cubinator (24,14)
36. Me! (24,28)
37. dudemanpp (24,59)
38. AvGalen (24,69)
39. Worms (24,88)
40. dolphyfan (24,94)
41. Lt-UnReaL (25,04)
42. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
43. Toojdwin (25,61)
44. chiperten (27,04)
45. dChan (27,23)
46. gn17 (27,9)
47. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
48. MikeD (30,78)
49. karthikputhraya (31,24)
50. jtjogobonito (32,17)
51. MattS (34,1)
52. longshot789 (35,97)
53. Arakron (36,6)
54. gavnasty (36,67)
55. hait2 (38,01)
56. Mike Hughey (38,25)
57. Sturkman11 (39)
58. LaffyTaffyKidd (39,45)
59. Speedanator (39,75)
60. adragast (39,92)
61. Kardak (63,62)
62. Hayzeus (97,02)

*3x3x3_oh*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (20)
2. Rama (22,17)
3. Johannes91 (22,88)
4. gillesvdp (23,04)
5. Erik (25,45)
6. tsaoenator (27,58)
7. HelloiamChow (31,79)
8. PJK (36,16)
9. Piotr (37,28)
10. Jack (37,54)
11. tenderchkn (41,18)
12. Sin-H (42,66)
13. AvGalen (43,56)
14. edd5190 (44,23)
15. Fred (44,9)
16. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
17. Me! (47,66)
18. hdskull (48,31)
19. masterofthebass (50,34)
20. dudemanpp (50,82)
21. dChan (52,33)
22. Kare (52,41)
23. David (53,04)
24. CorwinShiu (54,2)
25. Richard (56,59)
26. Kjiptner (56,71)
27. joey (63,5)
28. Hubdra (63,91)
29. Cubinator (68,6)
30. sgowal (69,21)
31. Toojdwin (73,47)
32. Mike Hughey (75,9)
33. karthikputhraya (78,44)
34. Worms (88,06)
35. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
36. ExoCorsair (127,96)
37. LaffyTaffyKidd (133,07)
38. Arakron (148,5)

*4x4x4*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,4)
2. Erik (58,99)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (76,13)
7. Rama (80,73)
8. masterofthebass (85,87)
9. tsaoenator (87,29)
10. Jack (88,53)
11. HelloiamChow (88,97)
12. gillesvdp (92,69)
13. ExoCorsair (94,97)
14. Richard (97,25)
15. AvGalen (97,66)
16. Kare (97,75)
17. Kjiptner (98,22)
18. dbeyer (107,23)
19. Fred (112,52)
20. sgowal (122,51)
21. Me! (123,44)
22. David (126,76)
23. dudemanpp (128,87)
24. Arakron (130,24)
25. Mike Hughey (142,66)
26. dolphyfan (160,79)
27. Speedanator (189,8)
28. hdskull (221,77)
29. edd5190 (222,67)
30. joey (245,23)

*5x5x5*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (117,03)
4. masterofthebass (140,29)
5. ExoCorsair (143,65)
6. AvGalen (153,26)
7. Rama (159,76)
8. Jack (170,12)
9. dbeyer (174,4)
10. gillesvdp (181,18)
11. chiperten (197,07)
12. Richard (205,14)
13. Kare (210,08)
14. Kjiptner (218,13)
15. PJK (220,61)
16. Me! (226,25)
17. Toojdwin (231,11)
18. Mike Hughey (240,25)
19. dudemanpp (244,58)
20. Arakron (253,53)
21. HelloiamChow (261,64)
22. Hubdra (262,5)
23. joey (275)

*2x2x2_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (8,38)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. masterofthebass (29,66)
5. tsaoenator (31,22)
6. Jack (37,77)
7. Kjiptner (39,86)
8. edd5190 (42,01)
9. cmhardw (43,68)
10. Kal El (44,14)
11. cin (48,46)
12. joey (50,43)
13. dolphyfan (61,65)
14. Mike Hughey (65,79)
15. hdskull (66,33)
16. AvGalen (67,2)
17. MikeD (77,46)
18. ExoCorsair (91,2)
19. Kare (105,97)
20. Rama (113,82)
21. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
22. dudemanpp (209,25)

*3x3x3_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (41,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. gillesvdp (114,82)
5. Erik (126,56)
6. dbeyer (137,83)
7. Toojdwin (142,75)
8. edd5190 (171,83)
9. cin (187,32)
10. joey (188,25)
11. Kal El (189,36)
12. PJK (197,94)
13. Kjiptner (207,98)
14. Mike Hughey (209,11)
15. masterofthebass (218,4)
16. hait2 (226,99)
17. Cubinator (235,63)
18. dolphyfan (278,93)
19. Jack (321,75)
20. CorwinShiu (324,14)
21. hdskull (358,11)
22. HelloiamChow (386,91)
23. AvGalen (412,95)
24. Fred (431,61)
25. karthikputhraya (467,99)
26. Sin-H (DNF)
26. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
26. Kare (DNF)
26. Rama (DNF)
26. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

*4x4x4_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (207,26)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Mike Hughey (2015,56)
5. Erik (DNF)
5. Cubinator (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)

*5x5x5_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (533,12)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)
4. Toojdwin (2012,52)
5. Mike Hughey (DNF)

*square1*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (44,04)
3. Toojdwin (45,63)
4. Jack (78,78)
5. masterofthebass (81,81)
6. sgowal (94,99)
7. AvGalen (100,94)
8. Richard (111,21)
9. PJK (160,1)

*magic*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (0,83)
2. Erik (1,07)
3. gillesvdp (1,44)
4. masterofthebass (1,49)
5. Worms (1,5)
6. sgowal (1,52)
7. AvGalen (1,79)
8. ExoCorsair (1,87)
9. Jack (2,01)
10. PJK (2,33)
11. Kyashan (2,42)
12. Kjiptner (2,49)
13. Rama (3,3)

*megaminx*
1. masterofthebass (199,29)
2. Jack (199,34)
3. AvGalen (230,59)
4. Erik (DNF)

*fewest_moves*
1. AvGalen (31)
2. Johannes91 (35)
2. Jack (35)
4. gillesvdp (43)
5. dudemanpp (47)
6. edd5190 (48)
6. ExoCorsair (48)
8. Mike Hughey (52)
9. guusrs (DNF)
9. Lt-UnReaL (DNF)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-27 (2007-08-13)*

1. Erik (1565)
2. AvGalen (1041)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (705)
4. ExoCorsair (460)
5. masterofthebass (443)
6. gillesvdp (405)
7. tsaoenator (377)
8. Jack (361)
9. Kjiptner (314)
10. PJK (289)
11. Rama (254)
12. dbeyer (220)
13. Mike Hughey (199)
14. joey (173)
15. Kal El (145)
16. edd5190 (136)
17. cmhardw (114)
18. Toojdwin (97)
19. sgowal (96)
20. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
21. hait2 (88)
22. Hubdra (84)
23. Arakron (83)
24. Fred (81)
25. HelloiamChow (77)
26. hdskull (74)
27. Cubinator (71)
28. Lt-UnReaL (67)
29. dudemanpp (62)
30. cin (61)
31. Richard (59)
32. Johannes91 (55)
33. Worms (53)
34. Kare (49)
35. dChan (43)
36. Sin-H (34)
37. karthikputhraya (32)
37. Piotr (32)
39. CorwinShiu (30)
40. AlexandertheGreat (26)
41. Me! (25)
42. David (22)
43. Speedanator (19)
44. dolphyfan (17)
44. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
46. Gunnar (14)
47. MikeD (13)
48. gn17 (12)
49. guusrs (10)
49. tenderchkn (10)
51. gavnasty (9)
51. skyuzo (9)
53. chiperten (8)
54. LaffyTaffyKidd (7)
55. Kardak (5)
56. Kyashan (4)
57. adragast (3)
57. Hayzeus (3)
57. jtjogobonito (3)
57. longshot789 (3)
57. MattS (3)
57. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
57. Sturkman11 (3)
64. Lawrence (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2007)

*Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-28.*​ 
2007-28 was a week of mixed results. Only Toojdwin won every event he competed in (Pyraminx). Jack beat Erik and I beat masterofthebass for 3rd place by 1 point. 

*Results of competition 2007-28 (2007-08-20)*

*2x2x2*
1. Erik (4,28)
2. Jack (7,97)
3. AvGalen (8,97)
4. Worms (9,29)
5. Lt-UnReaL (9,36)
6. Sin-H (9,52)
7. masterofthebass (10,03)
8. hdskull (11,2)
9. ExoCorsair (11,69)
10. jeff081692 (14,63)
11. cin (21,4)

*3x3x3*
1. Erik (14,53)
2. Rama (16,13)
3. Sin-H (16,33)
4. gillesvdp (16,53)
5. PJK (17,63)
6. Jack (19,82)
7. masterofthebass (20,2)
8. hdskull (22,9)
9. cin (24,33)
10. Worms (24,97)
11. ExoCorsair (26,17)
12. AvGalen (26,63)
13. Lt-UnReaL (26,7)
14. jeff081692 (39,61)

*3x3x3_oh*
1. gillesvdp (25,26)
2. Rama (25,72)
3. Erik (26,81)
4. PJK (36,85)
5. Sin-H (39,64)
6. Jack (42,47)
7. AvGalen (48,74)
8. hdskull (51,49)
9. masterofthebass (65,44)
10. Worms (72,4)
11. ExoCorsair (76,4)

*4x4x4*
1. Erik (57,52)
2. masterofthebass (83,59)
3. Jack (94,61)
4. AvGalen (106,85)
5. ExoCorsair (113,09)
6. Worms (179,91)
7. hdskull (219,07)

*5x5x5*
1. Erik (113,67)
2. ExoCorsair (142,33)
3. masterofthebass (151,67)
4. AvGalen (163,87)
5. Jack (198,96)

*2x2x2_bf*
1. Erik (31,31)
2. masterofthebass (33,63)
3. Jack (48,13)
4. AvGalen (70,89)
5. hdskull (73,58)
6. ExoCorsair (DNF)

*3x3x3_bf*
1. Erik (144,11)
2. masterofthebass (175,77)
3. hdskull (341,83)
4. AvGalen (DNF)

*square1*
1. Jack (73,33)
2. masterofthebass (96,56)
3. AvGalen (113,16)

*magic*
1. masterofthebass (1,49)
2. Jack (1,55)
3. ExoCorsair (1,78)
4. Worms (1,93)
5. AvGalen (2,7)

*megaminx*
1. Jack (192,13)
2. masterofthebass (202,43)
3. AvGalen (244,92)

*pyraminx*
1. Toojdwin (12,31)
2. Rama (14,34)
3. AvGalen (22,34)
4. Worms (26,66)

*fewest_moves*
1. Jack (35)
2. AvGalen (39)
3. mahajarama (42)
4. gillesvdp (49)
5. Lt-UnReaL (DNF)


*Ranking of competition 2007-28 (2007-08-20)*

1. Jack (80)
2. Erik (72)
3. AvGalen (63)
4. masterofthebass (62)
5. ExoCorsair (35)
6. gillesvdp (23)
6. Rama (23)
8. hdskull (21)
9. Worms (16)
10. Lt-UnReaL (15)
11. Sin-H (13)
12. mahajarama (10)
13. PJK (7)
13. Toojdwin (7)
15. cin (5)
15. jeff081692 (5)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-28 (2007-08-20)*

*2x2x2*
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,67)
3. PJK (4,96)
4. Gunnar (5,51)
5. tsaoenator (6,05)
6. Richard (6,62)
7. sgowal (6,93)
8. Kjiptner (6,97)
9. Kal El (6,98)
10. Rama (7,11)
11. gillesvdp (7,12)
12. joey (7,28)
13. Worms (7,4)
14. masterofthebass (7,47)
15. Piotr (7,56)
16. Jack (7,76)
17. AvGalen (7,79)
18. dudemanpp (8,29)
19. skyuzo (8,64)
20. ExoCorsair (8,92)
21. Lt-UnReaL (9,12)
22. Sin-H (9,52)
23. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
24. HelloiamChow (9,91)
25. Mike Hughey (9,92)
26. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
27. hdskull (10,86)
28. Me! (10,91)
29. Kare (11,37)
30. dolphyfan (11,88)
31. MikeD (12,56)
32. Lawrence (13,18)
33. Arakron (13,8)
34. jeff081692 (14,63)
35. edd5190 (15,26)
36. Speedanator (17,49)
37. cin (21,4)
38. Kardak (39,58)

*3x3x3*
1. Erik (12,41)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,46)
3. tsaoenator (12,75)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Johannes91 (15,38)
7. Piotr (15,63)
8. PJK (16,1)
9. Rama (16,13)
10. Sin-H (16,33)
11. gillesvdp (16,53)
12. skyuzo (16,59)
13. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
14. cmhardw (16,83)
15. HelloiamChow (17,08)
16. edd5190 (18,29)
17. Kjiptner (18,84)
18. Richard (18,86)
19. tenderchkn (18,87)
20. Kare (19,36)
21. sgowal (19,43)
22. CorwinShiu (19,72)
23. Jack (19,8)
24. masterofthebass (20,2)
25. David (21,23)
26. dbeyer (21,58)
27. joey (22,25)
28. hdskull (22,9)
29. Fred (23,28)
30. ExoCorsair (23,34)
31. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
32. cin (23,44)
33. Hubdra (24)
34. Kyashan (24,01)
35. Cubinator (24,14)
36. Me! (24,28)
37. dudemanpp (24,59)
38. AvGalen (24,69)
39. Worms (24,88)
40. dolphyfan (24,94)
41. Lt-UnReaL (25,04)
42. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
43. Toojdwin (25,61)
44. chiperten (27,04)
45. dChan (27,23)
46. gn17 (27,9)
47. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
48. MikeD (30,78)
49. karthikputhraya (31,24)
50. jtjogobonito (32,17)
51. MattS (34,1)
52. longshot789 (35,97)
53. Arakron (36,6)
54. gavnasty (36,67)
55. hait2 (38,01)
56. Mike Hughey (38,25)
57. Sturkman11 (39)
58. LaffyTaffyKidd (39,45)
59. jeff081692 (39,61)
60. Speedanator (39,75)
61. adragast (39,92)
62. Kardak (63,62)
63. Hayzeus (97,02)

*3x3x3_oh*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (20)
2. Rama (22,17)
3. Johannes91 (22,88)
4. gillesvdp (23,04)
5. Erik (25,45)
6. tsaoenator (27,58)
7. HelloiamChow (31,79)
8. PJK (36,16)
9. Piotr (37,28)
10. Jack (37,54)
11. Sin-H (39,64)
12. tenderchkn (41,18)
13. AvGalen (43,56)
14. edd5190 (44,23)
15. Fred (44,9)
16. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
17. Me! (47,66)
18. hdskull (48,31)
19. masterofthebass (50,34)
20. dudemanpp (50,82)
21. dChan (52,33)
22. Kare (52,41)
23. David (53,04)
24. CorwinShiu (54,2)
25. Richard (56,59)
26. Kjiptner (56,71)
27. joey (63,5)
28. Hubdra (63,91)
29. Cubinator (68,6)
30. sgowal (69,21)
31. Worms (72,4)
32. Toojdwin (73,47)
33. Mike Hughey (75,9)
34. ExoCorsair (76,4)
35. karthikputhraya (78,44)
36. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
37. LaffyTaffyKidd (133,07)
38. Arakron (148,5)

*4x4x4*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,4)
2. Erik (57,52)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (76,13)
7. Rama (80,73)
8. masterofthebass (83,59)
9. tsaoenator (87,29)
10. Jack (88,53)
11. HelloiamChow (88,97)
12. gillesvdp (92,69)
13. ExoCorsair (94,97)
14. Richard (97,25)
15. AvGalen (97,66)
16. Kare (97,75)
17. Kjiptner (98,22)
18. dbeyer (107,23)
19. Fred (112,52)
20. sgowal (122,51)
21. Me! (123,44)
22. David (126,76)
23. dudemanpp (128,87)
24. Arakron (130,24)
25. Mike Hughey (142,66)
26. dolphyfan (160,79)
27. Worms (179,91)
28. Speedanator (189,8)
29. hdskull (219,07)
30. edd5190 (222,67)
31. joey (245,23)

*5x5x5*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (113,67)
4. masterofthebass (140,29)
5. ExoCorsair (142,33)
6. AvGalen (153,26)
7. Rama (159,76)
8. Jack (170,12)
9. dbeyer (174,4)
10. gillesvdp (181,18)
11. chiperten (197,07)
12. Richard (205,14)
13. Kare (210,08)
14. Kjiptner (218,13)
15. PJK (220,61)
16. Me! (226,25)
17. Toojdwin (231,11)
18. Mike Hughey (240,25)
19. dudemanpp (244,58)
20. Arakron (253,53)
21. HelloiamChow (261,64)
22. Hubdra (262,5)
23. joey (275)

*2x2x2_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (8,38)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. masterofthebass (29,66)
5. tsaoenator (31,22)
6. Jack (37,77)
7. Kjiptner (39,86)
8. edd5190 (42,01)
9. cmhardw (43,68)
10. Kal El (44,14)
11. cin (48,46)
12. joey (50,43)
13. dolphyfan (61,65)
14. Mike Hughey (65,79)
15. hdskull (66,33)
16. AvGalen (67,2)
17. MikeD (77,46)
18. ExoCorsair (91,2)
19. Kare (105,97)
20. Rama (113,82)
21. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
22. dudemanpp (209,25)

*3x3x3_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (41,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. cmhardw (102,76)
4. gillesvdp (114,82)
5. Erik (126,56)
6. dbeyer (137,83)
7. Toojdwin (142,75)
8. edd5190 (171,83)
9. masterofthebass (175,77)
10. cin (187,32)
11. joey (188,25)
12. Kal El (189,36)
13. PJK (197,94)
14. Kjiptner (207,98)
15. Mike Hughey (209,11)
16. hait2 (226,99)
17. Cubinator (235,63)
18. dolphyfan (278,93)
19. Jack (321,75)
20. CorwinShiu (324,14)
21. hdskull (341,83)
22. HelloiamChow (386,91)
23. AvGalen (412,95)
24. Fred (431,61)
25. karthikputhraya (467,99)
26. Sin-H (DNF)
26. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
26. Kare (DNF)
26. Rama (DNF)
26. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

*4x4x4_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (207,26)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Mike Hughey (2015,56)
5. Erik (DNF)
5. Cubinator (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)

*5x5x5_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (533,12)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)
4. Toojdwin (2012,52)
5. Mike Hughey (DNF)

*square1*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (44,04)
3. Toojdwin (45,63)
4. Jack (73,33)
5. masterofthebass (81,81)
6. sgowal (94,99)
7. AvGalen (100,94)
8. Richard (111,21)
9. PJK (160,1)

*magic*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (0,83)
2. Erik (1,07)
3. gillesvdp (1,44)
4. masterofthebass (1,49)
5. Worms (1,5)
6. sgowal (1,52)
7. Jack (1,55)
8. ExoCorsair (1,78)
9. AvGalen (1,79)
10. PJK (2,33)
11. Kyashan (2,42)
12. Kjiptner (2,49)
13. Rama (3,3)

*megaminx*
1. Jack (192,13)
2. masterofthebass (199,29)
3. AvGalen (230,59)
4. Erik (DNF)

*pyraminx*
1. Toojdwin (12,31)
2. Rama (14,34)
3. AvGalen (22,34)
4. Worms (26,66)

*fewest_moves*
1. AvGalen (31)
2. Johannes91 (35)
2. Jack (35)
4. mahajarama (42)
5. gillesvdp (43)
6. dudemanpp (47)
7. edd5190 (48)
7. ExoCorsair (48)
9. Mike Hughey (52)
10. guusrs (DNF)
10. Lt-UnReaL (DNF)

*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-28 (2007-08-20)*

1. Erik (1637)
2. AvGalen (1104)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (705)
4. masterofthebass (505)
5. ExoCorsair (495)
6. Jack (441)
7. gillesvdp (428)
8. tsaoenator (377)
9. Kjiptner (314)
10. PJK (296)
11. Rama (277)
12. dbeyer (220)
13. Mike Hughey (199)
14. joey (173)
15. Kal El (145)
16. edd5190 (136)
17. cmhardw (114)
18. Toojdwin (104)
19. sgowal (96)
20. hdskull (95)
21. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
22. hait2 (88)
23. Hubdra (84)
24. Arakron (83)
25. Lt-UnReaL (82)
26. Fred (81)
27. HelloiamChow (77)
28. Cubinator (71)
29. Worms (69)
30. cin (66)
31. dudemanpp (62)
32. Richard (59)
33. Johannes91 (55)
34. Kare (49)
35. Sin-H (47)
36. dChan (43)
37. karthikputhraya (32)
37. Piotr (32)
39. CorwinShiu (30)
40. AlexandertheGreat (26)
41. Me! (25)
42. David (22)
43. Speedanator (19)
44. dolphyfan (17)
44. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
46. Gunnar (14)
47. MikeD (13)
48. gn17 (12)
49. guusrs (10)
49. mahajarama (10)
49. tenderchkn (10)
52. gavnasty (9)
52. skyuzo (9)
54. chiperten (8)
55. LaffyTaffyKidd (7)
56. jeff081692 (5)
56. Kardak (5)
58. Kyashan (4)
59. adragast (3)
59. Hayzeus (3)
59. jtjogobonito (3)
59. longshot789 (3)
59. MattS (3)
59. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
59. Sturkman11 (3)
66. Lawrence (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 4, 2007)

*Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-29.*​ 
2007-29 was another week of mixed results. I think that shows that the overall quality of the competitors/competitions is getting higher and higher. Erik got the first 3x3x3 average below 12 seconds. Rama got a 3x3x3_oh average below 21. Mike Hughey did succesful 4x4x4_bf and 5x5x5_bf solves and Gilles did an incredible sub 132 Fewest Moves . Eric, Jack and masterofthebass took the top 3 places. 

*Results of competition 2007-29 (2007-08-27)*

*2x2x2*
1. Erik (4,24)
2. Jack (7,27)
3. masterofthebass (8,27)
4. Worms (8,59)
5. AvGalen (9,09)
6. joey (9,51)
7. HelloiamChow (10,53)
8. edd5190 (10,65)
9. ExoCorsair (10,69)
10. normanbim (11,62)
11. hdskull (12,86)
12. Mike Hughey (13,25)
13. jeff081692 (14,84)
14. karthikputhraya (16,34)

*3x3x3*
1. Erik (11,94)
2. Pedro (15,17)
3. edd5190 (18,44)
4. HelloiamChow (18,46)
5. joey (18,59)
6. Jack (19,14)
7. normanbim (19,34)
8. masterofthebass (20,22)
9. cin (24,04)
10. hdskull (24,38)
11. Worms (26,49)
12. ExoCorsair (26,63)
13. karthikputhraya (28,13)
14. AvGalen (29,14)
15. jeff081692 (35,42)
16. Mike Hughey (38,27)

*3x3x3_oh*
1. Rama (20,98)
2. gillesvdp (24,16)
3. Erik (24,63)
4. Pedro (27,96)
5. HelloiamChow (30,27)
6. Jack (36,82)
7. edd5190 (42,45)
8. hdskull (48,19)
9. AvGalen (48,41)
10. masterofthebass (51,84)
11. normanbim (61,73)
12. Worms (64,82)
13. karthikputhraya (65,22)
14. joey (68,65)
15. ExoCorsair (79,87)
16. Mike Hughey (92,14)

*4x4x4*
1. Erik (58,4)
2. HelloiamChow (80,22)
3. masterofthebass (89,07)
4. Pedro (92,43)
5. Jack (94,08)
6. AvGalen (101,43)
7. ExoCorsair (112,35)
8. normanbim (131,01)
9. Mike Hughey (149,03)
10. Worms (170,59)
11. jeff081692 (244,42)

*5x5x5*
1. Erik (118,61)
2. Rama (128,98)
3. ExoCorsair (137,7)
4. masterofthebass (146,63)
5. Jack (184,13)
6. AvGalen (184,65)
7. Mike Hughey (234,64)

*2x2x2_bf*
1. Erik (33,36)
2. masterofthebass (44,88)
3. joey (47,06)
4. cin (52,29)
5. Jack (52,43)
6. ExoCorsair (56,63)
7. normanbim (62,97)
8. Mike Hughey (73,37)
9. AvGalen (85,75)
10. hdskull (102,28)

*3x3x3_bf*
1. Pedro (83,98)
2. masterofthebass (124,9)
3. joey (138,86)
4. cin (157,08)
5. normanbim (185,3)
6. Erik (204,59)
7. Mike Hughey (214,41)
8. hdskull (338,66)
9. karthikputhraya (348,92)
10. AvGalen (899,99)
11. Jack (DNF)

*4x4x4_bf*
1. Mike Hughey (2168,94)
2. dbeyer (DNF)

*5x5x5_bf*
1. Mike Hughey (4132,95)
2. dbeyer (DNF)

*square1*
1. Erik (48,93)
2. Jack (69,33)
3. masterofthebass (81,64)
4. AvGalen (104,14)

*magic*
1. Jack (1,47)
2. Worms (1,63)
3. masterofthebass (1,7)
4. AvGalen (1,99)
5. edd5190 (2,51)

*megaminx*
1. masterofthebass (193,58)
2. Jack (208,59)
3. AvGalen (262,11)

*pyraminx*
1. Erik (14,06)
2. AvGalen (17,52)
3. Worms (23,99)
4. masterofthebass (35,34)
5. ExoCorsair (35,56)

*fewest_moves*
1. Jack (41)
2. AvGalen (43)
2. ExoCorsair (43)
4. mahajarama (48)
5. gillesvdp (131)


*Ranking of competition 2007-29 (2007-08-27)*

1. Erik (81)
2. Jack (64)
3. masterofthebass (58)
4. AvGalen (56)
5. Mike Hughey (50)
6. ExoCorsair (44)
7. Pedro (33)
8. Rama (22)
9. normanbim (21)
9. Worms (21)
11. gillesvdp (19)
11. HelloiamChow (19)
13. hdskull (17)
13. joey (17)
13. karthikputhraya (17)
16. edd5190 (14)
17. cin (11)
18. mahajarama (10)
19. jeff081692 (9)
20. dbeyer (8)


*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-29 (2007-08-27)*

*2x2x2*
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,67)
3. PJK (4,96)
4. Gunnar (5,51)
5. tsaoenator (6,05)
6. Richard (6,62)
7. sgowal (6,93)
8. Kjiptner (6,97)
9. Kal El (6,98)
10. Rama (7,11)
11. gillesvdp (7,12)
12. Jack (7,27)
13. joey (7,28)
14. Worms (7,4)
15. masterofthebass (7,47)
16. Piotr (7,56)
17. AvGalen (7,79)
18. dudemanpp (8,29)
19. skyuzo (8,64)
20. ExoCorsair (8,92)
21. Lt-UnReaL (9,12)
22. Sin-H (9,52)
23. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
24. HelloiamChow (9,91)
25. Mike Hughey (9,92)
26. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
27. edd5190 (10,65)
28. hdskull (10,86)
29. Me! (10,91)
30. Kare (11,37)
31. normanbim (11,62)
32. dolphyfan (11,88)
33. MikeD (12,56)
34. Lawrence (13,18)
35. Arakron (13,8)
36. jeff081692 (14,63)
37. karthikputhraya (16,34)
38. Speedanator (17,49)
39. cin (21,4)
40. Kardak (39,58)

*3x3x3*
1. Erik (11,94)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,46)
3. tsaoenator (12,75)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Pedro (15,17)
7. Johannes91 (15,38)
8. Piotr (15,63)
9. PJK (16,1)
10. Rama (16,13)
11. Sin-H (16,33)
12. gillesvdp (16,53)
13. skyuzo (16,59)
14. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
15. cmhardw (16,83)
16. HelloiamChow (17,08)
17. edd5190 (18,29)
18. joey (18,59)
19. Kjiptner (18,84)
20. Richard (18,86)
21. tenderchkn (18,87)
22. Jack (19,14)
23. normanbim (19,34)
24. Kare (19,36)
25. sgowal (19,43)
26. CorwinShiu (19,72)
27. masterofthebass (20,2)
28. David (21,23)
29. dbeyer (21,58)
30. hdskull (22,9)
31. Fred (23,28)
32. ExoCorsair (23,34)
33. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
34. cin (23,44)
35. Hubdra (24)
36. Kyashan (24,01)
37. Cubinator (24,14)
38. Me! (24,28)
39. dudemanpp (24,59)
40. AvGalen (24,69)
41. Worms (24,88)
42. dolphyfan (24,94)
43. Lt-UnReaL (25,04)
44. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
45. Toojdwin (25,61)
46. chiperten (27,04)
47. dChan (27,23)
48. gn17 (27,9)
49. karthikputhraya (28,13)
50. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
51. MikeD (30,78)
52. jtjogobonito (32,17)
53. MattS (34,1)
54. jeff081692 (35,42)
55. longshot789 (35,97)
56. Arakron (36,6)
57. gavnasty (36,67)
58. hait2 (38,01)
59. Mike Hughey (38,25)
60. Sturkman11 (39)
61. LaffyTaffyKidd (39,45)
62. Speedanator (39,75)
63. adragast (39,92)
64. Kardak (63,62)
65. Hayzeus (97,02)

*3x3x3_oh*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (20)
2. Rama (20,98)
3. Johannes91 (22,88)
4. gillesvdp (23,04)
5. Erik (24,63)
6. tsaoenator (27,58)
7. Pedro (27,96)
8. HelloiamChow (30,27)
9. PJK (36,16)
10. Jack (36,82)
11. Piotr (37,28)
12. Sin-H (39,64)
13. tenderchkn (41,18)
14. edd5190 (42,45)
15. AvGalen (43,56)
16. Fred (44,9)
17. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
18. Me! (47,66)
19. hdskull (48,19)
20. masterofthebass (50,34)
21. dudemanpp (50,82)
22. dChan (52,33)
23. Kare (52,41)
24. David (53,04)
25. CorwinShiu (54,2)
26. Richard (56,59)
27. Kjiptner (56,71)
28. normanbim (61,73)
29. joey (63,5)
30. Hubdra (63,91)
31. Worms (64,82)
32. karthikputhraya (65,22)
33. Cubinator (68,6)
34. sgowal (69,21)
35. Toojdwin (73,47)
36. Mike Hughey (75,9)
37. ExoCorsair (76,4)
38. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
39. LaffyTaffyKidd (133,07)
40. Arakron (148,5)

*4x4x4*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,4)
2. Erik (57,52)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (67,88)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (76,13)
7. HelloiamChow (80,22)
8. Rama (80,73)
9. masterofthebass (83,59)
10. tsaoenator (87,29)
11. Jack (88,53)
12. Pedro (92,43)
13. gillesvdp (92,69)
14. ExoCorsair (94,97)
15. Richard (97,25)
16. AvGalen (97,66)
17. Kare (97,75)
18. Kjiptner (98,22)
19. dbeyer (107,23)
20. Fred (112,52)
21. sgowal (122,51)
22. Me! (123,44)
23. David (126,76)
24. dudemanpp (128,87)
25. Arakron (130,24)
26. normanbim (131,01)
27. Mike Hughey (142,66)
28. dolphyfan (160,79)
29. Worms (170,59)
30. Speedanator (189,8)
31. hdskull (219,07)
32. edd5190 (222,67)
33. jeff081692 (244,42)
34. joey (245,23)

*5x5x5*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Kal El (111,89)
3. Erik (113,67)
4. Rama (128,98)
5. ExoCorsair (137,7)
6. masterofthebass (140,29)
7. AvGalen (153,26)
8. Jack (170,12)
9. dbeyer (174,4)
10. gillesvdp (181,18)
11. chiperten (197,07)
12. Richard (205,14)
13. Kare (210,08)
14. Kjiptner (218,13)
15. PJK (220,61)
16. Me! (226,25)
17. Toojdwin (231,11)
18. Mike Hughey (234,64)
19. dudemanpp (244,58)
20. Arakron (253,53)
21. HelloiamChow (261,64)
22. Hubdra (262,5)
23. joey (275)

*2x2x2_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (8,38)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. masterofthebass (29,66)
5. tsaoenator (31,22)
6. Jack (37,77)
7. Kjiptner (39,86)
8. edd5190 (42,01)
9. cmhardw (43,68)
10. Kal El (44,14)
11. joey (47,06)
12. cin (48,46)
13. ExoCorsair (56,63)
14. dolphyfan (61,65)
15. normanbim (62,97)
16. Mike Hughey (65,79)
17. hdskull (66,33)
18. AvGalen (67,2)
19. MikeD (77,46)
20. Kare (105,97)
21. Rama (113,82)
22. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
23. dudemanpp (209,25)

*3x3x3_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (41,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. Pedro (83,98)
4. cmhardw (102,76)
5. gillesvdp (114,82)
6. masterofthebass (124,9)
7. Erik (126,56)
8. dbeyer (137,83)
9. joey (138,86)
10. Toojdwin (142,75)
11. cin (157,08)
12. edd5190 (171,83)
13. normanbim (185,3)
14. Kal El (189,36)
15. PJK (197,94)
16. Kjiptner (207,98)
17. Mike Hughey (209,11)
18. hait2 (226,99)
19. Cubinator (235,63)
20. dolphyfan (278,93)
21. Jack (321,75)
22. CorwinShiu (324,14)
23. hdskull (338,66)
24. karthikputhraya (348,92)
25. HelloiamChow (386,91)
26. AvGalen (412,95)
27. Fred (431,61)
28. Sin-H (DNF)
28. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
28. Kare (DNF)
28. Rama (DNF)
28. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)

*4x4x4_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (207,26)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Mike Hughey (2015,56)
5. Erik (DNF)
5. Cubinator (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)

*5x5x5_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (533,12)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)
4. Toojdwin (2012,52)
5. Mike Hughey (4132,95)

*square1*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (44,04)
3. Toojdwin (45,63)
4. Jack (69,33)
5. masterofthebass (81,64)
6. sgowal (94,99)
7. AvGalen (100,94)
8. Richard (111,21)
9. PJK (160,1)

*magic*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (0,83)
2. Erik (1,07)
3. gillesvdp (1,44)
4. Jack (1,47)
5. masterofthebass (1,49)
6. Worms (1,5)
7. sgowal (1,52)
8. ExoCorsair (1,78)
9. AvGalen (1,79)
10. PJK (2,33)
11. Kyashan (2,42)
12. Kjiptner (2,49)
13. edd5190 (2,51)
14. Rama (3,3)

*megaminx*
1. Jack (192,13)
2. masterofthebass (193,58)
3. AvGalen (230,59)
4. Erik (DNF)

*pyraminx*
1. Toojdwin (12,31)
2. Erik (14,06)
3. Rama (14,34)
4. AvGalen (17,52)
5. Worms (23,99)
6. masterofthebass (35,34)
7. ExoCorsair (35,56)

*fewest_moves*
1. AvGalen (31)
2. Johannes91 (35)
2. Jack (35)
4. mahajarama (42)
5. gillesvdp (43)
5. ExoCorsair (43)
7. dudemanpp (47)
8. edd5190 (48)
9. Mike Hughey (52)
10. guusrs (DNF)
10. Lt-UnReaL (DNF)


*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-29 (2007-08-27)*

1. Erik (1718)
2. AvGalen (1160)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (705)
4. masterofthebass (563)
5. ExoCorsair (539)
6. Jack (505)
7. gillesvdp (447)
8. tsaoenator (377)
9. Kjiptner (314)
10. Rama (299)
11. PJK (296)
12. Mike Hughey (249)
13. dbeyer (228)
14. joey (190)
15. edd5190 (150)
16. Kal El (145)
17. cmhardw (114)
18. hdskull (112)
19. Toojdwin (104)
20. HelloiamChow (96)
20. sgowal (96)
22. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
23. Worms (90)
24. hait2 (88)
25. Hubdra (84)
26. Arakron (83)
27. Lt-UnReaL (82)
28. Fred (81)
29. cin (77)
30. Cubinator (71)
31. dudemanpp (62)
32. Richard (59)
33. Johannes91 (55)
34. Kare (49)
34. karthikputhraya (49)
36. Sin-H (47)
37. dChan (43)
38. Pedro (33)
39. Piotr (32)
40. CorwinShiu (30)
41. AlexandertheGreat (26)
42. Me! (25)
43. David (22)
44. normanbim (21)
45. mahajarama (20)
46. Speedanator (19)
47. dolphyfan (17)
47. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
49. Gunnar (14)
49. jeff081692 (14)
51. MikeD (13)
52. gn17 (12)
53. guusrs (10)
53. tenderchkn (10)
55. gavnasty (9)
55. skyuzo (9)
57. chiperten (8)
58. LaffyTaffyKidd (7)
59. Kardak (5)
60. Kyashan (4)
61. adragast (3)
61. Hayzeus (3)
61. jtjogobonito (3)
61. longshot789 (3)
61. MattS (3)
61. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
61. Sturkman11 (3)
68. Lawrence (2)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2007)

*Summary of results and rankings after competition 2007-30.*​ 
No less then 23 competitors in competition 2007-30 and a lot of talk in between about edge-pairing on 5x5x5. Erik won most events, but all blindfolded events were won by different people (Joey, Kai and Mike). Jack used his FMC-powers to get 1st place (shared) overal with his 31 move solution. Erik, Jack and I took the podium. 

*Results of competition 2007-30 (2007-09-03)*

*2x2x2*
1. Erik (4,46)
2. Jack (6,94)
3. AvGalen (8,32)
4. masterofthebass (8,46)
5. edd5190 (8,71)
6. hdskull (8,75)
7. Worms (8,87)
8. gillesvdp (9,03)
9. joey (9,13)
10. Kjiptner (9,49)
11. Sin-H (9,89)
12. Mike Hughey (13,32)
13. karthikputhraya (15,3)
14. jeff081692 (16,05)
15. ExoCorsair (23,78)

*3x3x3*
1. Erik (13,96)
2. Piotr (15,25)
3. Sin-H (16,34)
4. Pedro (16,44)
5. gillesvdp (17,84)
6. PJK (18,21)
7. edd5190 (18,98)
8. Jack (19,68)
9. masterofthebass (21,12)
10. joey (21,79)
11. Worms (23,19)
12. ExoCorsair (25,01)
13. AvGalen (25,28)
14. Kristoffer Absalonsen (27,22)
15. karthikputhraya (29,1)
16. adragast (34,87)
17. gavnasty (35,31)
18. jeff081692 (37,69)
19. Mike Hughey (37,89)
20. braineater (50,26)

*3x3x3_oh*
1. gillesvdp (25,29)
2. Erik (25,66)
3. Piotr (27,79)
4. Pedro (28,46)
5. Jack (35,5)
6. Sin-H (39,83)
7. AvGalen (50,02)
8. masterofthebass (52,34)
9. karthikputhraya (64,05)
10. joey (64,52)
11. Worms (70,96)
12. Mike Hughey (77,95)
13. ExoCorsair (78,93)
14. adragast (86,84)
15. gavnasty (201,76)

*4x4x4*
1. Erik (56,55)
2. Piotr (63,26)
3. Jack (87,27)
4. masterofthebass (89,64)
5. Kjiptner (92,68)
6. AvGalen (101,44)
7. ExoCorsair (101,74)
8. Mike Hughey (143,04)
9. Worms (172,92)
10. jeff081692 (241,73)

*5x5x5*
1. Erik (109,51)
2. ExoCorsair (130,55)
3. Piotr (137,44)
4. masterofthebass (148,18)
5. AvGalen (168,51)
6. Jack (186,96)
7. Kjiptner (219)
8. Mike Hughey (228,98)

*2x2x2_bf*
1. joey (38,81)
2. Erik (39,47)
3. Jack (53,86)
4. Mike Hughey (73,66)
5. ExoCorsair (86,09)
6. AvGalen (DNF)

*3x3x3_bf*
1. Kjiptner (102,88)
2. joey (130,61)
3. Mike Hughey (195,33)
4. Erik (203,75)
5. AvGalen (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)
5. karthikputhraya (DNF)

*4x4x4_bf*
1. Mike Hughey (1688,76)
2. Erik (DNF)

*5x5x5_bf*
1. Mike Hughey (DNF)

*square1*
1. Erik (38,93)
2. Jack (66,84)
3. masterofthebass (76,57)
4. AvGalen (122,43)
5. karthikputhraya (215,32)

*magic*
1. Worms (1,53)
2. masterofthebass (1,57)
3. Jack (1,61)
4. AvGalen (2,14)

*megaminx*
1. masterofthebass (188,15)
2. Jack (191,35)
3. AvGalen (234,68)

*pyraminx*
1. Piotr (8,33)
2. mark (10,5)
3. Erik (13,11)
4. masterofthebass (14,39)
5. AvGalen (16,61)
6. ExoCorsair (23,78)
7. Worms (28,89)

*fewest_moves*
1. Jack (31)
2. ExoCorsair (41)
3. AvGalen (42)
4. Erik (43)
5. Mike Hughey (49)

*Ranking of competition 2007-30 (2007-09-03)*

1. Erik (83)
2. Jack (77)
3. AvGalen (55)
4. Mike Hughey (47)
5. ExoCorsair (45)
6. Piotr (44)
7. masterofthebass (43)
8. Kjiptner (28)
9. joey (24)
10. karthikputhraya (21)
11. Worms (19)
12. gillesvdp (15)
13. Sin-H (13)
14. jeff081692 (9)
15. adragast (7)
15. gavnasty (7)
15. Pedro (7)
18. mark (6)
19. edd5190 (5)
20. braineater (3)
20. Kristoffer Absalonsen (3)
20. PJK (3)
23. hdskull (2)

*Results from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-30 (2007-09-03)*

*2x2x2*
1. Erik (3,18)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (3,67)
3. PJK (4,96)
4. Gunnar (5,51)
5. tsaoenator (6,05)
6. Richard (6,62)
7. sgowal (6,93)
8. Jack (6,94)
9. Kjiptner (6,97)
10. Kal El (6,98)
11. Rama (7,11)
12. gillesvdp (7,12)
13. joey (7,28)
14. Worms (7,4)
15. masterofthebass (7,47)
16. Piotr (7,56)
17. AvGalen (7,79)
18. dudemanpp (8,29)
19. skyuzo (8,64)
20. edd5190 (8,71)
21. hdskull (8,75)
22. ExoCorsair (8,92)
23. Lt-UnReaL (9,12)
24. Sin-H (9,52)
25. Inferno.Fighter.IV (9,6)
26. HelloiamChow (9,91)
27. Mike Hughey (9,92)
28. xxbr3ndanxx (10,38)
29. Me! (10,91)
30. Kare (11,37)
31. normanbim (11,62)
32. dolphyfan (11,88)
33. MikeD (12,56)
34. Lawrence (13,18)
35. Arakron (13,8)
36. jeff081692 (14,63)
37. karthikputhraya (15,3)
38. Speedanator (17,49)
39. cin (21,4)
40. Kardak (39,58)

*3x3x3*
1. Erik (11,94)
2. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (12,46)
3. tsaoenator (12,75)
4. Gunnar (14,35)
5. Kal El (15,05)
6. Pedro (15,17)
7. Piotr (15,25)
8. Johannes91 (15,38)
9. PJK (16,1)
10. Rama (16,13)
11. Sin-H (16,33)
12. gillesvdp (16,53)
13. skyuzo (16,59)
14. Son Chang-Hwan (16,82)
15. cmhardw (16,83)
16. HelloiamChow (17,08)
17. edd5190 (18,29)
18. joey (18,59)
19. Kjiptner (18,84)
20. Richard (18,86)
21. tenderchkn (18,87)
22. Jack (19,14)
23. normanbim (19,34)
24. Kare (19,36)
25. sgowal (19,43)
26. CorwinShiu (19,72)
27. masterofthebass (20,2)
28. David (21,23)
29. dbeyer (21,58)
30. hdskull (22,9)
31. Worms (23,19)
32. Fred (23,28)
33. ExoCorsair (23,34)
34. AlexandertheGreat (23,35)
35. cin (23,44)
36. Hubdra (24)
37. Kyashan (24,01)
38. Cubinator (24,14)
39. Me! (24,28)
40. dudemanpp (24,59)
41. AvGalen (24,69)
42. dolphyfan (24,94)
43. Lt-UnReaL (25,04)
44. Inferno.Fighter.IV (25,42)
45. Toojdwin (25,61)
46. chiperten (27,04)
47. Kristoffer Absalonsen (27,22)
48. dChan (27,23)
49. gn17 (27,9)
50. karthikputhraya (28,13)
51. xxbr3ndanxx (29,89)
52. MikeD (30,78)
53. jtjogobonito (32,17)
54. MattS (34,1)
55. adragast (34,87)
56. gavnasty (35,31)
57. jeff081692 (35,42)
58. longshot789 (35,97)
59. Arakron (36,6)
60. Mike Hughey (37,89)
61. hait2 (38,01)
62. Sturkman11 (39)
63. LaffyTaffyKidd (39,45)
64. Speedanator (39,75)
65. braineater (50,26)
66. Kardak (63,62)
67. Hayzeus (97,02)

*3x3x3_oh*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (20)
2. Rama (20,98)
3. Johannes91 (22,88)
4. gillesvdp (23,04)
5. Erik (24,63)
6. tsaoenator (27,58)
7. Piotr (27,79)
8. Pedro (27,96)
9. HelloiamChow (30,27)
10. Jack (35,5)
11. PJK (36,16)
12. Sin-H (39,64)
13. tenderchkn (41,18)
14. edd5190 (42,45)
15. AvGalen (43,56)
16. Fred (44,9)
17. AlexandertheGreat (47,01)
18. Me! (47,66)
19. hdskull (48,19)
20. masterofthebass (50,34)
21. dudemanpp (50,82)
22. dChan (52,33)
23. Kare (52,41)
24. David (53,04)
25. CorwinShiu (54,2)
26. Richard (56,59)
27. Kjiptner (56,71)
28. normanbim (61,73)
29. joey (63,5)
30. Hubdra (63,91)
31. karthikputhraya (64,05)
32. Worms (64,82)
33. Cubinator (68,6)
34. sgowal (69,21)
35. Toojdwin (73,47)
36. Mike Hughey (75,9)
37. ExoCorsair (76,4)
38. adragast (86,84)
39. Inferno.Fighter.IV (99,01)
40. LaffyTaffyKidd (133,07)
41. Arakron (148,5)
42. gavnasty (201,76)

*4x4x4*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (53,4)
2. Erik (56,55)
3. Kal El (63,01)
4. Piotr (63,26)
5. cmhardw (67,92)
6. PJK (76,13)
7. HelloiamChow (80,22)
8. Rama (80,73)
9. masterofthebass (83,59)
10. Jack (87,27)
11. tsaoenator (87,29)
12. Pedro (92,43)
13. Kjiptner (92,68)
14. gillesvdp (92,69)
15. ExoCorsair (94,97)
16. Richard (97,25)
17. AvGalen (97,66)
18. Kare (97,75)
19. dbeyer (107,23)
20. Fred (112,52)
21. sgowal (122,51)
22. Me! (123,44)
23. David (126,76)
24. dudemanpp (128,87)
25. Arakron (130,24)
26. normanbim (131,01)
27. Mike Hughey (142,66)
28. dolphyfan (160,79)
29. Worms (170,59)
30. Speedanator (189,8)
31. hdskull (219,07)
32. edd5190 (222,67)
33. jeff081692 (241,73)
34. joey (245,23)

*5x5x5*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (105,85)
2. Erik (109,51)
3. Kal El (111,89)
4. Rama (128,98)
5. ExoCorsair (130,55)
6. Piotr (137,44)
7. masterofthebass (140,29)
8. AvGalen (153,26)
9. Jack (170,12)
10. dbeyer (174,4)
11. gillesvdp (181,18)
12. chiperten (197,07)
13. Richard (205,14)
14. Kare (210,08)
15. Kjiptner (218,13)
16. PJK (220,61)
17. Me! (226,25)
18. Mike Hughey (228,98)
19. Toojdwin (231,11)
20. dudemanpp (244,58)
21. Arakron (253,53)
22. HelloiamChow (261,64)
23. Hubdra (262,5)
24. joey (275)

*2x2x2_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (8,38)
2. Erik (20,36)
3. gillesvdp (28,91)
4. masterofthebass (29,66)
5. tsaoenator (31,22)
6. Jack (37,77)
7. joey (38,81)
8. Kjiptner (39,86)
9. edd5190 (42,01)
10. cmhardw (43,68)
11. Kal El (44,14)
12. cin (48,46)
13. ExoCorsair (56,63)
14. dolphyfan (61,65)
15. normanbim (62,97)
16. Mike Hughey (65,79)
17. hdskull (66,33)
18. AvGalen (67,2)
19. MikeD (77,46)
20. Kare (105,97)
21. Rama (113,82)
22. Inferno.Fighter.IV (208,41)
23. dudemanpp (209,25)

*3x3x3_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (41,37)
2. tsaoenator (70,72)
3. Pedro (83,98)
4. cmhardw (102,76)
5. Kjiptner (102,88)
6. gillesvdp (114,82)
7. masterofthebass (124,9)
8. Erik (126,56)
9. joey (130,61)
10. dbeyer (137,83)
11. Toojdwin (142,75)
12. cin (157,08)
13. edd5190 (171,83)
14. normanbim (185,3)
15. Kal El (189,36)
16. Mike Hughey (195,33)
17. PJK (197,94)
18. hait2 (226,99)
19. Cubinator (235,63)
20. dolphyfan (278,93)
21. Jack (321,75)
22. CorwinShiu (324,14)
23. hdskull (338,66)
24. karthikputhraya (348,92)
25. HelloiamChow (386,91)
26. AvGalen (412,95)
27. Fred (431,61)
28. AlexandertheGreat (DNF)
28. Inferno.Fighter.IV (DNF)
28. Kare (DNF)
28. Rama (DNF)
28. Sin-H (DNF)

*4x4x4_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (207,26)
2. cmhardw (453,32)
3. dbeyer (815,02)
4. Mike Hughey (1688,76)
5. Cubinator (DNF)
5. Erik (DNF)
5. Jack (DNF)

*5x5x5_bf*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (533,12)
2. cmhardw (1117,07)
3. dbeyer (1806,99)
4. Toojdwin (2012,52)
5. Mike Hughey (4132,95)

*square1*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (25,34)
2. Erik (38,93)
3. Toojdwin (45,63)
4. Jack (66,84)
5. masterofthebass (76,57)
6. sgowal (94,99)
7. AvGalen (100,94)
8. Richard (111,21)
9. PJK (160,1)
10. karthikputhraya (215,32)

*magic*
1. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (0,83)
2. Erik (1,07)
3. gillesvdp (1,44)
4. Jack (1,47)
5. masterofthebass (1,49)
6. Worms (1,5)
7. sgowal (1,52)
8. ExoCorsair (1,78)
9. AvGalen (1,79)
10. PJK (2,33)
11. Kyashan (2,42)
12. Kjiptner (2,49)
13. edd5190 (2,51)
14. Rama (3,3)

*megaminx*
1. masterofthebass (188,15)
2. Jack (191,35)
3. AvGalen (230,59)
4. Erik (DNF)

*pyraminx*
1. Piotr (8,33)
2. mark (10,5)
3. Toojdwin (12,31)
4. Erik (13,11)
5. Rama (14,34)
6. masterofthebass (14,39)
7. AvGalen (16,61)
8. ExoCorsair (23,78)
9. Worms (23,99)

*fewest_moves*
1. AvGalen (31)
1. Jack (31)
3. Johannes91 (35)
4. ExoCorsair (41)
5. mahajarama (42)
6. Erik (43)
6. gillesvdp (43)
8. dudemanpp (47)
9. edd5190 (48)
10. Mike Hughey (49)
11. guusrs (DNF)
11. Lt-UnReaL (DNF)

*Ranking from competition 2007-01 (2007-01-26) untill 2007-30 (2007-09-03)*

1. Erik (1801)
2. AvGalen (1215)
3. Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (705)
4. masterofthebass (606)
5. ExoCorsair (584)
6. Jack (582)
7. gillesvdp (462)
8. tsaoenator (377)
9. Kjiptner (342)
10. PJK (299)
10. Rama (299)
12. Mike Hughey (296)
13. dbeyer (228)
14. joey (214)
15. edd5190 (155)
16. Kal El (145)
17. cmhardw (114)
17. hdskull (114)
19. Worms (109)
20. Toojdwin (104)
21. HelloiamChow (96)
21. sgowal (96)
23. Inferno.Fighter.IV (92)
24. hait2 (88)
25. Hubdra (84)
26. Arakron (83)
27. Lt-UnReaL (82)
28. Fred (81)
29. cin (77)
30. Piotr (76)
31. Cubinator (71)
32. karthikputhraya (70)
33. dudemanpp (62)
34. Sin-H (60)
35. Richard (59)
36. Johannes91 (55)
37. Kare (49)
38. dChan (43)
39. Pedro (40)
40. CorwinShiu (30)
41. AlexandertheGreat (26)
42. Me! (25)
43. jeff081692 (23)
44. David (22)
45. normanbim (21)
46. mahajarama (20)
47. Speedanator (19)
48. dolphyfan (17)
48. xxbr3ndanxx (17)
50. gavnasty (16)
51. Gunnar (14)
52. MikeD (13)
53. gn17 (12)
54. adragast (10)
54. guusrs (10)
54. tenderchkn (10)
57. skyuzo (9)
58. chiperten (8)
59. LaffyTaffyKidd (7)
60. mark (6)
61. Kardak (5)
62. Kyashan (4)
63. braineater (3)
63. Hayzeus (3)
63. jtjogobonito (3)
63. Kristoffer Absalonsen (3)
63. longshot789 (3)
63. MattS (3)
63. Son Chang-Hwan (3)
63. Sturkman11 (3)
71. Lawrence (2)


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 24, 2008)

So its been a year now, I'm guessing we're never going to see these results?


----------

